# ***General Discussion Weather Thread #4***



## elfiii

I'll get it started.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

sleet and rain in Toccoa Ga 30577


----------



## DDD

All of this moisture is just a pre-cursor to the main event.  Calm down Tommy Hunter's of the world.


----------



## georgia357

elfiii said:


> I'll get it started.



What's it gonna do in my back yard?  I'll get that started.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> All of this moisture is just a pre-cursor to the main event.  Calm down Tommy Hunter's of the world.



I like hearing you say that. Or reading it. My mind starts wandering towards a bust scenario when we go too long between your posts and all that is seen is rain.


----------



## JonathanG2013

georgia357 said:


> What's it gonna do in my back yard?  I'll get that started.



Read DDD write up on the met shack.


----------



## Milkman

georgia357 said:


> What's it gonna do in my back yard?  I'll get that started.



If you are gonna start that I will start this........... Will I need to drive my 2 WD or my 4 WD to work today.


----------



## huntinglady74

Just hit 32 at my house in lagrange... raining to beat the drums to here.


----------



## Priest

My wife reports snow in Roswell


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> All of this moisture is just a pre-cursor to the main event.  Calm down Tommy Hunter's of the world.



Data! Must have data!


----------



## smokey30725

Milkman said:


> If you are gonna start that I will start this........... Will I need to drive my 2 WD or my 4 WD to work today.



Dang, I think I asked that very question a few years ago, lol.


----------



## TecRsq

Workin a firehouse shift in South West Fulton. Looking forward to heading home to Ball Ground in the morning.

Y'all stay safe and we're enjoying the thread updates here.

Regards


----------



## StriperrHunterr

TecRsq said:


> Workin a firehouse shift in South West Fulton. Looking forward to heading home to Ball Ground in the morning.
> 
> Y'all stay safe and we're enjoying the thread updates here.
> 
> Regards



Thanks for all that you guys do during these events. Putting your lives on the line to look after other families than your own.


----------



## Greene728

TecRsq said:


> Workin a firehouse shift in South West Fulton. Looking forward to heading home to Ball Ground in the morning.
> 
> Y'all stay safe and we're enjoying the thread updates here.
> 
> Regards




Yall be safe out there Brother!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Milkman said:


> If you are gonna start that I will start this........... Will I need to drive my 2 WD or my 4 WD to work today.



Yes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Dang, I think I asked that very question a few years ago, lol.



So you're a previously banned member?


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're a previously banned member?



Nope. Just braindead at times......


----------



## Paymaster

Ice forming in Ephesus.


----------



## blondiega1

Cold light rain 3 miles SE of downtown Dallas 30157



.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're a previously banned member?



That explains the numbers beside his name.


----------



## parisinthe20s

The temp has dropped quite fast in Woodstock. It went from 43° to 30° in about fourty five minutes.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That explains the numbers beside his name.



Y'all are hurting my feelings. If this keeps up, I'll be forced to declare a micro-aggression and retreat to my safe space.


----------



## Matt.M

NWS just released this.  Seems the sweet spot moved 20 miles NW.


----------



## DDD

Dang NWGA sucks another one out... I'm done.


----------



## rospaw

30 deg and breezy in 30171 Rydal ga. Feels MUCH colder than that.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> Y'all are hurting my feelings. If this keeps up, I'll be forced to declare a micro-aggression and retreat to my safe space.



Well, we wouldn't want that now would we.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Screwed on the south side again. Lucky to see a flake now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Y'all are hurting my feelings. If this keeps up, I'll be forced to declare a micro-aggression and retreat to my safe space.


We have to pick on someone. DDD's psyche is too fragile right now, at the prospect of little or no snow IHBY.


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We have to pick on someone. DDD's psyche is too fragile right now, at the prospect of little or no snow IHBY.



I'll happily take one for the team.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Dang NWGA sucks another one out... I'm done.



I'm going to attribute it to my incessant whining.


----------



## jbird1

Hang in there with us DDD!


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We have to pick on someone. DDD's psyche is too fragile right now, at the prospect of little or no snow IHBY.



I don't know why I do this to myself.


----------



## 95g atl

Suwanee update.
34 rain.
no ice or sleet.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> I don't know why I do this to myself.



Are you calling a bust now???


----------



## turkeyhunter835

DDD said:


> Dang NWGA sucks another one out... I'm done.



U think that's pretty close??


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> If you are gonna start that I will start this........... Will I need to drive my 2 WD or my 4 WD to work today.





smokey30725 said:


> Dang, I think I asked that very question a few years ago, lol.



So it was  you I remember asking DDD which truck to drive. 

Me, I drive my 4 wd everyday anyhow


----------



## GA DAWG

Maybe this is the trickiest winter storm ever? Still seems to me nobody has nailed it dowm. Good try though. I will ask weather rock tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> I don't know why I do this to myself.



It would be at this exact moment that I would refer you to Post #'s 70 and 74 from the last weather discussion thread.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It would be at this exact moment that I would refer you to Post #'s 70 and 74 from the last weather discussion thread.



This hain't blue bird skies, it's still raining. So you're half wrong yourself.


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It would be at this exact moment that I would refer you to Post #'s 70 and 74 from the last weather discussion thread.



Dear God.  I am a prophet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> This hain't blue bird skies, it's still raining. So you're half wrong yourself.



So just like BiggSteve you didn't bother to look at the referenced posts? 
Then look beyond them and you'll see me showing "ice" maps.


----------



## elfiii




----------



## keithsto

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> This hain't blue bird skies, it's still raining. So you're half wrong yourself.


----------



## TecRsq

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Thanks for all that you guys do during these events. Putting your lives on the line to look after other families than your own.



Thanks for the good word SH.

We've all got important jobs to make the gears go round and round. 

Hope you and yours enjoy the snow and get to enjoy the weekend.


----------



## TecRsq

Greene728 said:


> Yall be safe out there Brother!



Absolutely Brother, y'all do same.


----------



## 91xjgawes

Flooding her in ttown. Just too warm.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So just like BiggSteve you didn't bother to look at the referenced posts?
> Then look beyond them and you'll see me showing "ice" maps.



Look at referenced posts you say to DDD, then you tell me to look beyond them to the true meaning? You're blaming me for your bad citation? That's a true Steve move. 



keithsto said:


>



You're more successful than the Spaniard, buck up. 



TecRsq said:


> Thanks for the good word SH.
> 
> We've all got important jobs to make the gears go round and round.
> 
> Hope you and yours enjoy the snow and get to enjoy the weekend.



That we do, that we do. But yours, and others like it aren't just a job and I have a feeling you know that. 

We're staying home, off the roads, and have prepared for every likely eventuality so that your comrades don't have to pay our house or car a visit. 

Of course, we wouldn't be able to be in that state without DDD and the combative Spaniard, so  to them both.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Look at referenced posts you say to DDD, then you tell me to look beyond them to the true meaning? You're blaming me for your bad citation? That's a true Steve move.
> .



Shush it Eugene.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Eugene.



Oh you don't want me bringing voices up labor up in here. I may get a spankng by a mod, but if you're gonna mudsling like that I'll do it. Now take it back.


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Eugene.



Dang, you might as well have slapped him with a white glove and handed out dueling pistols.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> Dang, you might as well have slapped him with a white glove and handed out dueling pistols.



Only soots use pistols for dueling. I'm a rapier guy myself. 

En garde!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Oh you don't want me bringing voices up labor up in here. I may get a spankng by a mod, but if you're gonna mudsling like that I'll do it. Now take it back.










smokey30725 said:


> Dang, you might as well have slapped him with a white glove and handed out dueling pistols.



Yeah but the pistol I handed him isn't loaded.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Only soots use pistols for dueling. I'm a rapier guy myself.
> 
> En garde!



Oh, so you're a Tennessee fan huh?


----------



## Matthew6

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, so you're a Tennessee fan huh?



cant be; he can read


----------



## elfiii

First thing this morning -

Mrs. elfiii - "So, where's the generator?"

Me - "Down at deer camp."

Mrs. elfiii - "What good will it do us down there when the power goes out?"

Me - "We won't need it. Just going to be a little snow."


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah but the pistol I handed him isn't loaded.



One more chance. Take it back. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, so you're a Tennessee fan huh?





Matthew6 said:


> cant be; he can read



What he said. Hmm, wasn't Inigo Montoya supposed to be a Spaniard as well? What happened to Spain that you're suddenly afraid of rapiers there Miguel? 

But I digress, it's dried up here and radar doesn't look too promising. Please tell me that the second wave is just building and we haven't seen all there is from this?


----------



## keithsto

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> One more chance. Take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he said. Hmm, wasn't Inigo Montoya supposed to be a Spaniard as well? What happened to Spain that you're suddenly afraid of rapiers there Miguel?
> 
> But I digress, it's dried up here and radar doesn't look too promising. Please tell me that the second wave is just building and we haven't seen all there is from this?



Brad Nitz on Twitter


----------



## StriperrHunterr

keithsto said:


> Brad Nitz on Twitter



Whew, thank you.


----------



## smokey30725

Keep coming NW baby!


----------



## smokey30725

Has anyone checked on DDD lately? He might need smelling salts.


----------



## Robbie101

smokey30725 said:


> Keep coming NW baby!



Noooooo, your taking our snow from Monroe.... Sending my kids to your hosue!!!! Im blaming this NW shift on you!


----------



## smokey30725

Robbie101 said:


> Noooooo, your taking our snow from Monroe.... Sending my kids to your hosue!!!! Im blaming this NW shift on you!



Clearly the weather gods are Tennessee fans.....


----------



## elfiii

keithsto said:


> Brad Nitz on Twitter



Yeah but she ain't nearly sang yet.


----------



## Robbie101

smokey30725 said:


> Clearly the weather gods are Tennessee fans.....



Kids are loaded and headed your way buddy. Preciate you giving the wife and I a weekend alone.


----------



## keithsto

elfiii said:


> Yeah but she ain't nearly sang yet.



Good LAWD my EYES!


----------



## smokey30725

Robbie101 said:


> Kids are loaded and headed your way buddy. Preciate you giving the wife and I a weekend alone.



No problem. Well feed them Cookie Crisp cereal and some Monster energy drinks and send them home!


----------



## Robbie101

smokey30725 said:


> No problem. Well feed them Cookie Crisp cereal and some Monster energy drinks and send them home!



Sounds good buddy!!!


----------



## nickel back

Lol.....too funny, what was I thinking


----------



## mammajamma

It rained a bit in South Paulding, and now we're at a lull.  I have small icicles hanging from the gutters.  

Chili's on the stove and a roaring fire's a-blazing.  Thanks to all of you for the posts.  Keep them coming!


----------



## 95g atl

Precipitation Update SUWANEE:

------ _nothing_


----------



## parisinthe20s

A little bit of sleet coming down in Woodstock


----------



## Mountainbuck

How reliable is that NWS call map?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Mountainbuck said:


> How reliable is that NWS call map?


See the jello on the nail post.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

elfiii said:


> Yeah but she ain't nearly sang yet.



Wow sir. Wow

Ha Ha ha


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Looks a little cold where she is


----------



## 91xjgawes

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Looks a little cold where she is



Lol


----------



## nickel back

What a wast of a lot of qpf......grrrrrr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Has anyone checked on DDD lately? He might need smelling salts.



I'm on the phone with him now trying to talk him back off of the ledge.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Worked 15 hours yesterday, then 4 hours asleep then another 12 hours today... got a case of red bull and a new box of popcorn... I'm ready to go

Oh and to all the people who wait till the last min to get your stuf..... thanks!!!!


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm on the phone with him now trying to talk him back off of the ledge.



Give him our best...

Cold rain


----------



## PappyHoel

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Worked 15 hours yesterday, then 4 hours asleep then another 12 hours today... got a case of red bull and a new box of popcorn... I'm ready to go
> 
> Oh and to all the people who wait till the last min to get your stuf..... thanks!!!!



That's rough.  What line of work?


----------



## turkeyhunter835

PappyHoel said:


> That's rough.  What line of work?



Lol...

Manager at Publix in Buford/Lawranceville


----------



## parisinthe20s

I worked for publix in my early 20s. Overnights were a pain in my butt. On a side note, still sleeting in Woodstock


----------



## turkeyhunter835

parisinthe20s said:


> I worked for publix in my early 20s. Overnights were a pain in my butt. On a side note, still sleeting in Woodstock



if it wasn't for the pay, bonus every time I turn around and the stocks, there is no way I could put up with the public lol... na all in all there a pretty sweet company to work for.


----------



## blood on the ground

Just nestled in on the roof!


----------



## blondiega1

turkeyhunter835 said:


> if it wasn't for the pay, bonus every time I turn around and the stocks, there is no way I could put up with the public lol... na all in all there a pretty sweet company to work for.



God bless you.
I did 22 years with K-Roger.
So glad I'm out of that now.


----------



## PappyHoel

blood on the ground said:


> Just nestled in on the roof!



Good luck...


----------



## nickel back

blood on the ground said:


> Just nestled in on the roof!



Going to hurt that butt with no snow or ice to slid on....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Just nestled in on the roof!





nickel back said:


> Going to hurt that butt with no snow or ice to slid on....



He's got freezing rain happnin. 

Meanwhile I'm trapped under DDD's Dome of weather despair.


----------



## Priest

Steady sleet coming down in canton right next to the ridge pine wunderground station


----------



## PappyHoel

My outback weather station says 35.


----------



## topfuelgirl

Major sleet and 31 in Yorkville!!


----------



## PappyHoel

Charging scanner, spot light and flash lights.  Just in case


----------



## sbfowler

32.8 on the backporch in Snellville @ 6:30pm


----------



## JonathanG2013

Sleeting hard in Woodstock.


----------



## CharlesH

Sleet and freezing rain in NE Paulding with snow starting to mix in.  There's a nice glaze on my truck just from the last 15 minutes.


----------



## ryork

We've got a good glaze of ice on all elevated surfaces. Sleet has really picked up in the last few minutes, and looks like a couple of flakes mixing in at times as well. 

Just noticed that Cleburne Cty AL, which is next door to us, has issued a civil emergency due to impassable county roads.


----------



## DEERFU

Been sleeting hard here in Buchanan for bout an hour! Glad I got the generator ready. Ready for the snow= this ice is no good!


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Sleeting in clermont (between Gainesville and Cleveland)


----------



## ButcherTony

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Worked 15 hours yesterday, then 4 hours asleep then another 12 hours today... got a case of red bull and a new box of popcorn... I'm ready to go
> 
> Oh and to all the people who wait till the last min to get your stuf..... thanks!!!!



how you like that over time 
oh and you must have not had your masc set right lol


----------



## Patriot44

Everything wet that has fallen today in NP is now ice and adding to. Ice skating outside.


----------



## jbird1

Snowing in far N Forsyth


----------



## Patriot44

I think Gwn and north is the sweet spot.


----------



## TBean95

29 and sleet/freezing rain in my back yard in New Hope (Paulding County).  Not exactly the beautiful snow but still hoping for some soon.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

ButcherTony said:


> how you like that over time
> oh and you must have not had your masc set right lol



Masc was set sir lol ha ha ha... got to love AR... love the ot to....


----------



## parisinthe20s

Enough ice on my back deck to almost break my neck on when taking my dogs outside. I'd rather have snow.


----------



## PappyHoel

jbird1 said:


> Snowing in far N Forsyth



Couple miles from you in Dawson and its big wet flake and starting to stick.


----------



## ButcherTony

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Masc was set sir lol ha ha ha... got to love AR... love the ot to....


----------



## jbird1

PappyHoel said:


> Couple miles from you in Dawson and its big wet flake and starting to stick.



It's gonna pile up if it does this all night.  It's weird though because I can hear the hum of sleet falling with it...just can't see it.  It's gonna make for a real ice rink out there.


----------



## normaldave

32F and heavy sleet in Rome..."ahem"- Northwest Georgia


----------



## malak05

The returns and reports back in Alabama/Ms are nuts


----------



## Dustin Pate

31 in Heard. Not much of any precip. coming down right now.


----------



## nickel back

Hope y'all keep all the sleet and ice up that way, I will be happy with the cold rain


----------



## 95g atl

on my awesome weather app, Suwanee is now up to 3-5 " of accumulation.  LOL  --- this is the third time it has gone from 1-3, 3-5, 1-3, and back to 3-5" ---- hahaha

radar shows snow two-three miles away.


----------



## jbird1

DDD is totally in the game I'm thinking...he may even get a big pocket hit late night.


----------



## CharlesH

malak05 said:


> The returns and reports back in Alabama/Ms are nuts



What are you thinking for our side of town?  We've got some good sleet and frz rain now.  Do you think we'll see those heavy bands like FFC stated?  I didn't k now how the temp profiles were looking at 850


----------



## taylanemilyme

Coming down in Murrayville (about 10 miles from Dahlonega and 10 miles from Gainesville)


----------



## smokey30725

malak05 said:


> The returns and reports back in Alabama/Ms are nuts



Will it all hold together and hit north Georgia with full force?


----------



## PappyHoel

My outdoor weather station says 33... Wet snow, sticking with sleet mixed. Dawson


----------



## orrb

I am in south west Paulding County in between Union and Yorkville.  We are getting rain mixed with sleet. getting nice layer of ice on the bushes and trees and on my porch.  It is 31degrees IMBY


----------



## Jeff Raines

Still just sleet in Burnt Hickory(N.Paulding)drove my truck thru the hood,no icy streets yet.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Hate when the radar shows you getting snow and you look out and nothing is happening


----------



## PappyHoel

My back deck is dusted, snow stopped.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Mountainbuck said:


> Hate when the radar shows you getting snow and you look out and nothing is happening



Lol-ing same thing happen to me


----------



## DRB1313

Mountainbuck said:


> Hate when the radar shows you getting snow and you look out and nothing is happening



This


----------



## georgiaboy0311

Had some pretty good sleet here on cedarcrest in Dallas. Pretty much stopped now. Weather underground says it's snowing but, it's definitely not...


----------



## PappyHoel

All sleet now


----------



## PappyHoel

That radar back in Alabama looks like heavy stuff coming.


----------



## jbird1

The demeanor of the TV Mets on TWC has changed.  They are getting the thousand yard stare going and saying things like "we may have to adjust our totals" and "more than we were originally calling for."


----------



## blondiega1

Major sleet in Dallas.


----------



## taylanemilyme

Snow stopped for now in Murrayville


----------



## Greene728

Moderate rain in NW Coweta and freezing! Calling for possible major freezing rain event for here now...

We sure don't need that.


----------



## BlackEagle

Cold rain in Bogart


----------



## NE GA Pappy

rain and just a tad of sleet in 30577


----------



## ryork

Pouring sleet here now, turning everything white.


----------



## blondiega1

I really hope our 4" of snow hasn't turned into 4" of ice.
We've got a major ice storm here right now.  (Dallas, Ga)


----------



## smokey30725

Nothing here in Flintstone.


----------



## Jeetdawg

Big flakes coming down pretty strong just north of Cartersville.  Starting to cover the ground really well.


----------



## mammajamma

Now the ice is coming down instead of rain.  Wow!  

In SE Paulding.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Jeetdawg said:


> Big flakes coming down pretty strong just north of Cartersville.  Starting to cover the ground really well.



Got to post pics


----------



## turkeyhunter835

We lost him


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

It's 29 here and absolutely hammering down some giant flakes.


----------



## malak05

Big Ole flakes coming down in Yorkville all snow and already coating ground


----------



## georgiaboy0311

Woooo! Snow in Dallas!


----------



## bilgerat

cold rain here in Buford also


----------



## CharlesH

Snowing good in NE Paulding off of Cedarcrest Rd.  BIG flakes!  It needs to do this the rest of the evening!


----------



## HuntinMaconCO

Big flakes in the Kennesaw/Marietta area.


----------



## Shane Dockery

Just started snowing in Marietta 30066


----------



## mbl223

Dumping sleet in Sandy Springs. Pretty good glaze on everything elevated. Hopefully it will switch to snow sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jeetdawg

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Got to post pics



Let me figure out how to post from my phone. I usually resize pictures on my computer


----------



## Priest

Canton has trained to snow. I've heard that down by sixes rd that some roads are terribly slick


----------



## BlackEagle

I'm barely missing it! Still just light drizzling rain here


----------



## 95g atl

Suwanee sleet now


----------



## Goddard

just turned from sleet to snow in Canton!!


----------



## deerbandit

BlackEagle said:


> I'm barely missing it! Still just light drizzling rain here



What app is that?


----------



## Msteele

All of this sleet packed under the snow now is going to be tricky for drivers.  Snowing HARD in New Hope.


----------



## mammajamma

It's back to rain in SE Paulding.  The sleet was short lived.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Snowing big fat flakes in Woodstock

Kind of a wet snow though


----------



## Rockdale Buck

34 and rain


----------



## elfiii

Heavy rain and light sleet in Chamblee.


----------



## Patriot44

Big snow, and Ice in N Paulding!


----------



## JD

Snowing in Buford deck is white...


----------



## Jeetdawg

Here ya go...north of Cartersville


----------



## jbird1

Well the bottom fell out...


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Jeetdawg said:


> Here ya go...north of Cartersville



Good deal


----------



## blondiega1

georgiaboy0311 said:


> Woooo! Snow in Dallas!



Where are you located? We are getting nothing but major ice.  (Winndale Rd.  3 miles SE of Dallas square)



.


----------



## DDD

Getting reports of big flakes in Buford.


----------



## sbfowler

So close...32.4 in Snellville @ 8:29pm.


----------



## georgiaboy0311

blondiega1 said:


> Where are you located? We are getting nothing but major ice.  (Winndale Rd.  3 miles SE of Dallas square)
> 
> 
> 
> .



Cedarcrest near crossroads


----------



## PappyHoel

It's sticking here almost all the grass is covered


----------



## CharlesH

blondiega1 said:


> Where are you located? We are getting nothing but major ice.  (Winndale Rd.  3 miles SE of Dallas square)
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'm in NE Paulding off of Cedarcrest Rd.  BIG flakes for a while.....has now slacked off to tiny flakes and sleet   Due to all the previous sleet and freezing rain everything stuck quick and made things even more slick!


----------



## JD

DDD said:


> Getting reports of big flakes in Buford.



A little mixed with sleet and snow but yes some big flakes are falling.


----------



## Robbie101

rain in Monroe


----------



## PappyHoel

His green light is on shhhh


----------



## Patriot44

georgiaboy0311 said:


> Cedarcrest near crossroads



Cedarcrest normally does well. I think it is because of Pumkinvine.


----------



## Milkman

Raining like a cow peeing on a flat rock in Monroe


----------



## DDD

I have snow flakes mixing in with the rain here... need that temp to get down and get down quick.


----------



## bowandgun

Snowing hard in north Cherokee county


----------



## smokey30725

Whole lotta nothing up here in the NW corner.


----------



## Greene728

Trip D!
Why are those of us between I-20 & I-85 SW of Atlanta in such a high risk of ice now? Warm air aloft I'm assuming. But with the rain, sun gone down, etc not help things cool off faster in the upper layers? A day ago we were in the bullseye for heavy snow and now an ice storm...


----------



## K80

Temps in upper 30's for Franklin county.  Think we are out.  Be it the head of the heat or the move northward of the system.  Models had us low totals all week.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Not a very good photo but you get the idea. It's starting to mix a bit with sleet now


----------



## Greene728

smokey30725 said:


> Whole lotta nothing up here in the NW corner.




I'd gladly send you this accumulating ice we have building here. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth is what I'm thinking right now.


----------



## deerhunter75

*Cold rain*

We are at 33 and a cold rain here in Hampton.  

Deerhunter75


----------



## JD




----------



## turkeyhunter835

Snowing good in Hall co


----------



## 95g atl

Moderate sleet here in Suwanee, sticking on the ground & pavement.  Slightly slippery.

If this keeps up, we will have some slick roads in the AM.


----------



## jbird1

Haven't seen flakes like these since '83.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Hopefully all night long


----------



## keithsto

DDD said:


> I have snow flakes mixing in with the rain here... need that temp to get down and get down quick.



A few flakes mixing in here in Good Hope too.  Temp on my PWS has not budged from 36° for 3 hours.


----------



## nickel back

Greene728 said:


> Trip D!
> Why are those of us between I-20 & I-85 SW of Atlanta in such a high risk of ice now? Warm air aloft I'm assuming. But with the rain, sun gone down, etc not help things cool off faster in the upper layers? A day ago we were in the bullseye for heavy snow and now an ice storm...



Always heard that you never want to be the bullseye 48hrs out, it will break your heart....


----------



## rospaw

2 inches measured on my driveway in Rydal.  Was large snow flakes for a good hour plus before turning to snow/freezing rain around 8:30. Still coming down now pretty hard. 
Good job Weatherheads!


----------



## DDD

Greene728 said:


> Trip D!
> Why are those of us between I-20 & I-85 SW of Atlanta in such a high risk of ice now? Warm air aloft I'm assuming. But with the rain, sun gone down, etc not help things cool off faster in the upper layers? A day ago we were in the bullseye for heavy snow and now an ice storm...



The upper layers of the atmosphere that are warm, that air is coming from the gulf with the moisture.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

So who is in the bulleyes now??


----------



## Patriot44

Icing again in N Paulding. Took my wife's stupid fat cat out, now wearing 17 band-aids. Going to bed before I bleed to death.


----------



## elfiii

Light freezing rain in Chamblee now. Power lines are glazing over. Just heard the first limb fall. Swell.


----------



## Sargent

In Hickory Flat.....


----------



## DDD

I believe that North West GA in and around the Marietta area going NE ward is going to be the jackpot zone.  

My area over here in Gwinnett going up towards Jackson County going towards Commerce is going to be the battle ground.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I am 15 miles from the Outlets in Commerce, and it is still rain here


----------



## jbird1

Is that a warm nose I see pushing up through Cobb on the radar??


----------



## Shane Dockery

DDD said:


> I believe that North West GA in and around the Marietta area going NE ward is going to be the jackpot zone.
> 
> My area over here in Gwinnett going up towards Jackson County going towards Commerce is going to be the battle ground.



For those of us in the 30066, I like it!  Hope it happens. Was snowing,  now sleeting again.


----------



## bigdaddyga

Been shredding on the atv here in hickory flat!


----------



## nickel back

bigdaddyga said:


> Been shredding on the atv here in hickory flat!



Cheese?


----------



## whitetaco02

You all getting snow please continue posting pics.  I need to live this snow experience through you all since we are stuck with a cold, miserable, rain!


----------



## ryork

Pouring sleet here at 26-27 degrees. Pavement is a skating rink outside.


----------



## JD

All of a sudden nothing but some light sleet...The radar still shows the same as when we were getting big fat flakes...


----------



## DRB1313

DDD said:


> I believe that North West GA in and around the Marietta area going NE ward is going to be the jackpot zone.
> 
> My area over here in Gwinnett going up towards Jackson County going towards Commerce is going to be the battle ground.



I am right off the square and we have not seen much of anything as of yet.  I hope you are right.  Thanks DDD and Miguel.


----------



## smokey30725

Flintstone has a nice layer of snow starting to form!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Holy smokes!  Sat down to watch a movie with the kids and I got up and we've done got about 3 inches.  Really peppering it down here on the NC line.


----------



## DDD

jbird1 said:


> Is that a warm nose I see pushing up through Cobb on the radar??



No.  that is a hole in the radar.

The warm nose is at mine and the mexicans house.


----------



## BlackEagle

DDD said:


> No.  that is a hole in the radar.
> 
> The warm nose is at mine and the mexicans house.



Which is where? I'm in Bogart and it's just raining here.


----------



## keithsto

DDD said:


> No.  that is a hole in the radar.
> 
> The warm nose is at mine and the mexicans house.



And it is blowing snot (cold rain) right over my place in Good Hope.


----------



## jbird1

DDD said:


> No.  that is a hole in the radar.
> 
> The warm nose is at mine and the mexicans house.



Copy that.  The radar shows the pink making up into Cobb and then it gets pushed back a little.  Then it pushes back but never gets North of Cobb.


----------



## cripple

53.





DDD said:


> No.  that is a hole in the radar.
> 
> The warm nose is at mine and the mexicans house.



Im just down the road as well..balmy 36 degrees here around Hwy 53.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

hdm03 said:


> what time is it there?


If you would have fixed the forum clock like you were supposed to..........You wouldn't have ta ask that question!!

40 and raining like crazy here on northwest border of Washington county


----------



## 91xjgawes

Cold rain in Mcduffie. Keep the pics coming. Glad you guys are getting some.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hey DDD, we got a bunch of homies caught under your dome of wx despair. 
Bogart, Good Hope, Gratis, Dacula, Bethlehem. Dangit DDD, strip down and get out there and do that snow dance already. You have peeps depending on you.


----------



## HuntinMaconCO

Big flakes falling again in Kennesaw/Marietta area.  Changed to sleet about 45 min ago and back to snow.


----------



## jbird1

I'm thinking we may go back to sleet here soon in N Forsyth...gonna be a layer cake.


----------



## jf950y

cripple said:


> 53.
> 
> Im just down the road as well..balmy 36 degrees here around Hwy 53.



I feel your pain. I am off smith mill rd. I don't like warm noses


----------



## turkeyhunter835

I'm assuming from what brad nitz said is it getting weak??


----------



## blondiega1

Nothing but heavy ice here. 3 miles SE of Dallas.


----------



## rospaw

Back to HUGE flakes and hard snow, BIGLY! in 30171 / Rydal ga. It is really coming down!


----------



## Trigabby

We are at 1.7" of rain at 32.4 degrees here south of Villa Rica.


----------



## Trigabby

I'm just gonna post this again.  See me?  Up there? Right on that little rock?  I'm jumping!!!


----------



## fndrbndr

Snowing good in Toccoa ground is covered


----------



## fountain

Nothing at all here..30410


----------



## huntinglady74

30241 Has icicles hanging now... my driveway and carport and patio is a sheet of ice... WoodsmanEd Just went slip and sliding when he took Coco out to potty. Sleet is pinging ..


----------



## rospaw

Snowing good at the house. Rydal ga


Edit: How do you turn the picture?


----------



## Lee

Just north of villa rica seems to be the dividing line again. We've had nothing but sleet in south Paulding. A few friends in north Paulding have have had some decent snow.

Same exact thing as the one two years ago. Ugh... I got sucked in.


----------



## smokey30725

Big wet flakes coming down hard here.


----------



## keithsto

Starting to look like I am just gonna be sloshing through mud puddles on the way to the deer stand in the morning instead of walking through a snowy deer woods.  Oh well. 

Rospaw and smokey30725, the gravity is really weird and sideways where yall live.


----------



## Shane Dockery

Almost back to a freezing rain here in 30066 Marietta.


----------



## caldwd1

Cold rain in Jefferson...


----------



## rospaw

Try this again flipped


Edit: Tried to flip it but Oh well!


----------



## jbird1

Shane Dockery said:


> Almost back to a freezing rain here in 30066 Marietta.



The infamous warm nose.  We've gone up a degree in the last hour.  This thing may be outta here by midnight.


----------



## Geeman

Looks like we will be just getting all ice in Southeren Carroll


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Still snowing in Hall... channel 2 still calling for 3 inches.. I hope so


----------



## DDD

Well, the power of the warm air aloft is realized... painful.


----------



## bigdaddyga

Just got back from a ride on the atv. Those donuts on east cherokee arent mine.


----------



## georgiaboy0311

Sitttin at about a half inch here in NE paulding


----------



## Stonewall 2

I'm moving to Florida so I don't even get my hopes up anymore. Some disappointed youngsters over here in Athens. My oldest called it about 5:30 while I had him helping me move more firewood in the garage. He said it's not doing anything but raining it's not going to snow.


----------



## DDD

Folks need to take warning!  Ice expected to increase!


----------



## DDD

Stonewall 2 said:


> I'm moving to Florida so I don't even get my hopes up anymore. Some disappointed youngsters over here in Athens. My oldest called it about 5:30 while I had him helping me move more firewood in the garage. He said it's not doing anything but raining it's not going to snow.



He's right.  

I am going to stick to fishing.  I hate this.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Close to 2" of snow here between Cartersville and Canton, now switched back to sleet/snow mix.

Here's to hoping I don't have to listen to ATVs revving up sliding around the roads for 12 hours tomorrow.


----------



## Shane Dockery

It's been nothing but freezing rain and sleet here after about 5 minutes of snow earlier.


----------



## DDD

This must be how Democrats feel.  So, if I don't get my snowflakes, I guess I will become one!!!

PROTEST!!!!!


----------



## mbl223

Back to freezing rain on top of 1/2 inch of sleet in Sandy Springs.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Looks like the back edge of the precipitation is rapidly approaching the west Georgia line. Unless it builds back in this thing is about done.


----------



## deerhunter75

Here in Hampton it is 33.  We have been hanging there since 6:15 this evening.  So far an 1/2 inch of rain.

Deerhunter75


----------



## BlackEagle

Is it safe to assume all this rain we are getting on the roads here will turn to ice over nice?


----------



## BlueLghtning

DDD said:


> Folks need to take warning!  Ice expected to increase!



Ugh, that is not what I wanted to see in Newnan (Coweta).


----------



## Rockdale Buck

Wow this has been the most agrivatimg storm!! 34 rain all day! GFS had me at 6 inches 2 days ago SMH


----------



## Matt.M

Icing in Decatur since 9:15.  Hoping the power stays on......


----------



## Goddard

Awesome in Canton!


----------



## smokey30725

This has to be the craziest system I've ever seen followed on here.


----------



## DDD

I said there would be a cutoff line, I just didn't imagine it like this.


----------



## mountainpass

At 1800' in far eastern Pickens it's been snowing moderately for a couple hours. 
Temp now 28.5F. 
Over 3" on deck rail.


----------



## Geeman

This is not going to be a fun event in the 30185. Everything is iced over and still raining


----------



## blondiega1

I'm so disappointed.




.


----------



## mbl223

Just heard the first transformer blow in Sandy Springs. It's about to get ugly in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Trigabby

Which model was the true winner in this situation?   It looks like NAM and HRRR, to me...


----------



## Rockdale Buck

All the models sucked


----------



## ryork

Still sleeting............


----------



## Greene728

Still freezing rain NW Coweta. Winds picking up also! Always a great combination!


----------



## DDD

Trigabby said:


> Which model was the true winner in this situation?   It looks like NAM and HRRR, to me...



I will have to go back and look once it's all said and done.  It's not done.  It will be completely done by 7AM.


----------



## DDD

mbl223 said:


> Just heard the first transformer blow in Sandy Springs. It's about to get ugly in my neck of the woods.



It's not getting any better down there.  In fact I look for the tree on house reports to start flowing in any time now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Still rain in 30055 East Newton County


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Trigabby said:


> Which model was the true winner in this situation?   It looks like NAM and HRRR, to me...





DDD said:


> I will have to go back and look once it's all said and done.  It's not done.  It will be completely done by 7AM.


I would be real curious to see this as well........Which model was the most accurate, long, and short range..........If you have time

I have a hard time finding weather data for what has happened as opposed to what will happen


----------



## Arrow3

So, is the snow for the athens area out the window  now?


----------



## smokey30725

Looks like that's all she wrote up here. Cold and windy now.


----------



## DDD

Arrow3 said:


> So, is the snow for the athens area out the window  now?



B, if you get up about 4-5AM you might get to see some fly.


----------



## Arrow3

DDD said:


> B, if you get up about 4-5AM you might get to see some fly.



Was hoping to get up and go hunt in some accumulated snow but I'm not sure that's gonna happen.


----------



## lbzdually

Went out about 10 on the Prowler and it was snowing so hard, I could not see to drive because of the snow in my eyes.  Tried safety goggles and they kept fogging up, so I used saran wrap and it worked awesome.  Redneck as all get out, but it worked.  I need to get some plexiglass and build a real windshield built soon.


----------



## DDD

Arrow3 said:


> Was hoping to get up and go hunt in some accumulated snow but I'm not sure that's gonna happen.



Wind is going to blow 30+.  I would stay in the bed.


----------



## DDD

lbzdually said:


> Went out about 10 on the Prowler and it was snowing so hard, I could not see to drive because of the snow in my eyes.  Tried safety goggles and they kept fogging up, so I used saran wrap and it worked awesome.  Redneck as all get out, but it worked.  I need to get some plexiglass and build a real windshield built soon.



Rubbing alcohol on the inside of the mask will fix that too.


----------



## TBean95

I have never seen so much sleet in my life.  We have had a couple of good bursts of snow but the sleet mix has been going on since around 7pm.  I thought for sure it would eventually turn to snow but it has not.  Oh well- we will take that over freezing rain or a cold rain any day.  Instead of sledding we will just go skating.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I drove my 2wd f150 into work tonight at 10.Dabbs Bridge Road was an adventure.
When I got through the S curves on Black Acre at 41,my hands were shaking so bad it was hard to text and drive.


----------



## jbi1104

Well that storm was a bust.


----------



## Shane Dockery

Finally snowing in Marietta. Let's see what we get by morning.


----------



## sinclair1

The deck has about two inches and the road about one of mush. It's going to be rough in the morning in Woodstock.


----------



## 95g atl

Fail. 

4:33am Suwanee. 

No real snow to measure 
Back to bed


----------



## carver

Just a dusting here in Snellville


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Ice Ice Baby.

Have I mentioned that before?? 

If you got snow, it started out as sleet or freezing rain or both as a base. Today it will be Bluebird cold skies and what little snow you got will glaze over on top of the frozen base. Tomorrow morning, Sunday, is going to be super dangerous on roadways. On larger roadways the DOT is going to be the angels and the devils of Georgia. They will use de-icing mixes that are designed to melt the ice/snow. The problem is, if that doesn't evaporate, but maintains a liquid state into the evening, guess what it will be in the morning?

We were 34°f even at 04:30 this morning. in just 45 minutes here under the DDD  dome of Wx dispair it has dropped to 30.4°f and is snowing.

Y'all be extremely careful out there today. As I told Miggy Jr., who is now 17 and knows everything there is to know in the world, that driving slower because the roads are iced just means you will wreck slower. There is no good way to drive on ice, so don't try.


----------



## keithsto

Big fat bust-eroonie in Good Hope this morning.  Still has yet to drop below freezing here.


----------



## nickel back

What a joke of a so called storm


----------



## Jeff Raines

Very cold windy 23 degrees right now in Acworth with frozen roads


----------



## mbl223

Power just went out in Sandy Springs.  All ice here with little to no snow.


----------



## trents99

Freezing rain from south of Fayetteville all the way to Camp Creek. Starting around Old National and 138 it was coming down heavier but nothing major. Roads from my house to the interstate were speed limit. I 85 south of airport on the other hand not so much. Transition ramp from 85 to 285 north was clogged with jack knifed rigs and the brine trucks were sitting behind them with nowhere to go. Oops.

Wind has picked up south of Fayetteville with no falling precip. Some good limb snapping and lost power a few minutes ago.


----------



## 25.06

nickel back said:


> What a joke of a so called storm



Rain, turn cold and windy, warm up, rain again, repeat 
all winter long.


----------



## cramer

Thanks for the S ATL report trents99
Bust? better safe than sorry
We made a big pot of chili last nite for today, just in case of power outages.


----------



## nickel back

25.06 said:


> Rain, turn cold and windy, warm up, rain again, repeat
> all winter long.



Yep........And we got lots of rain out of this system, it was an all day and night rain event


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Most of B'Ham is impassible from the reports I am seeing. Black ice prevails on the roadways.


----------



## trents99

No problem cramer. I turned around at Camp Creek to come back home and 279 and parts of 314 had gotten worse on my ride back. 92 was still in good shape though.


----------



## PappyHoel

We ended up with maybe 4-5" here in dawsonville.  Roads are scrapped and salted ok to drive slow.  I'm in the deer stand now for my first ever in 30 years of hunting.  Im jazzed


----------



## 25.06

24 degrees, front porch covered with ice and tiny snow flakes falling. Still to dark to see if ice is on trees.


----------



## NCHillbilly

It's about wiener dog deep here and still snowing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> We ended up with maybe 4-5" here in dawsonville.  Roads are scrapped and salted ok to drive slow.  I'm in the deer stand now for my first ever in 30 years of hunting.  Im jazzed



You do know that deer that don't live in snowy climates hate this weather worse than you do, right? They're by their deer fireplaces wrapped up in a warm deer blanket waiting on it to melt so they can find some browse. 

Enjoy the view and take some good memory pics.


----------



## cramer

Do those weiner dogs have on waders ?- pupsicles 
Putting my dog's "jacket" so he can pretend he's making yellow snow here.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Haven't been outside to measure, but it's 19 degrees and it looks like we got a solid 6 or 7 inches.


----------



## NCHillbilly

16 here. Wife just measured a little over 6" in the front yard. Supposed to be down to 2 degrees tonight.


----------



## Paymaster

We are iced over in Ephesus. Hope this howling wind don't cause power to go out!


----------



## Lee

From a friend on Facebook... pretty good...

"It appears the same people responsible for polling models during the elections decided to try their hand at weather modeling. Looks like they are consistent with the results."


----------



## PappyHoel

Snowing here again in Lumpkin.  I'm cozy in a box stand.  Heater going.


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do know that deer that don't live in snowy climates hate this weather worse than you do, right? They're by their deer fireplaces wrapped up in a warm deer blanket waiting on it to melt so they can find some browse.
> 
> Enjoy the view and take some good memory pics.



You've been a Debby downer lately . Here's my view


----------



## jf950y

I have been out pulling the kids around on their sleds this morning with the four wheeler all my neighbors keep looking at me like I am crazy!  I guess its because we didn't get any snow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lee said:


> From a friend on Facebook... pretty good...
> 
> "It appears the same people responsible for polling models during the elections decided to try their hand at weather modeling. Looks like they are consistent with the results."



While it has become popular to slam the meteorologist for their cliche' 50/50 and still get paid jobs. I think if anyone was paying even less than half attention to all of the maps we have provided over the last week it isn't difficult to see where professional Mets have a very tough and sometimes impossible job. 

You got GFS, NAM, Hi-Res NAM, HRRR, RAP and more model projections. You got Ensemble Clusters showing how many possible solutions that one single model on that one run could envision and lastly you got sounding data, showing where the warm air aloft might cause what eventually happened. Worst of all!!! What DDD and I provided was only 1% of 1% of what the pros have to look at and consider and for this event all of the data was all over the place and never came to a better than 60% solution, which isn't acceptable for a bomb proof forecast. 

My hats off to the professional mets that had to forecast this event. They were in the office at 2am and spent double shifts constantly monitoring the data and ever changing conditions to try and keep everyone informed. 

It's easy to bust on them, but not even DDD and myself could do better than what they did with this system. DDD is a snow hound, so he will always lean towards the best potential for the dandruff of the gods. 

I'm a realist, some of you call it a Debbie Downer, but my forte' is in Severe Thunderstorm weather, so I'm not used to fudging models in hopes of what I want to happen (not a slam on anyone) Because in the weather I love to follow when it happens bad things happen to people. Thus when I look at winter maps I look for the most reasonable solutions, not what I want it to do. 

Winter weather forecasting is the most frustrating type of weather to call out of all of it. With all of the topographical micro-climates in our region and all of the atmospheric variables that effect winter systems I don't see how anyone ever gets it right. So hats off to DDD and the pros for getting it as close as they did. 

Lastly, and I know it has long been popular to bust on the pros, and a handful actually deserve it. But overall they do very good with forecasting and if you wish to better their future potential, let them know that personally. They are all available on Twitter and Facebook to receive your kudos. 

The volunteer community took a hard hit because of the actions of one or two fools on Facebook this go around. Then you toss in one insecure butt hurt Climatologist Professor ranting over it for days and the entire world of amateur weather geekdom came close to being regulated by the evil Big Brother. I personally spent most of the week educating my FB following how and why the pro mets jobs were so impossibly difficult sometimes and encouraged them to do what I am encouraging you to do. 

My new weather related mantra for Pro's and Amateurs alike, is "Educate, not Alienate" and you better believe I will openly flame anyone, pro or amateur that conducts their business on Social Media otherwise. This includes coming down hard on people who merely follow both. 

It's high time to give the pros props where and when they are due. And this is one of those times.


----------



## 3ringer

Did the Dublin Meteorologist get his blizzard ?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I just measured exactly 6" on the front steps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

3ringer said:


> Did the Dublin Meteorologist get his blizzard ?



No, he should be warm and toasty the way he got flamed. 
He is the reason we almost lost our ability to do what we do. Thankfully cooler heads than the Butthurt Professor prevailed and things are better now, but a wound still exists and will take time and careful handling to heal.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He is the reason we almost lost our ability to do what we do. Thankfully cooler heads than the Butthurt Professor prevailed and things are better now, but a wound still exists and will take time and careful handling to heal.



Do tell....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Do tell....



I've told as much as I'm gonna tell, or as Forest Gump stated; "That's about all I've got to say about that".


----------



## Matt.M

lbzdually said:


> Went out about 10 on the Prowler and it was snowing so hard, I could not see to drive because of the snow in my eyes.  Tried safety goggles and they kept fogging up, so I used saran wrap and it worked awesome.  Redneck as all get out, but it worked.  I need to get some plexiglass and build a real windshield built soon.



Or get a pair of googles.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Still snowing like crazy. I wish some of y'all that want it would come up here and haul it all off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Considered  going to macon today.  I assume it's not frozen over and road are safe?


----------



## ryork

Other than a little freezing rain early on, was pretty much an all sleet event for us here in the Bremen area. Most accumulation from an all sleet event I can remember. It's 18 here this morning and won't go above freezing until Mon AM sometime per the NWS forecast. With our shaded, away from the sun, long and very steep driveway, we're stuck here for the weekend for sure. 

That was a crazy storm and very interesting to watch unfold. I would not want to be paid to forecast such a thing.


----------



## Lee

Miguel Cervantes said:


> While it has become popular to slam the meteorologist for their cliche' 50/50 and still get paid jobs. I think if anyone was paying even less than half attention to all of the maps we have provided over the last week it isn't difficult to see where professional Mets have a very tough and sometimes impossible job.
> 
> You got GFS, NAM, Hi-Res NAM, HRRR, RAP and more model projections. You got Ensemble Clusters showing how many possible solutions that one single model on that one run could envision and lastly you got sounding data, showing where the warm air aloft might cause what eventually happened. Worst of all!!! What DDD and I provided was only 1% of 1% of what the pros have to look at and consider and for this event all of the data was all over the place and never came to a better than 60% solution, which isn't acceptable for a bomb proof forecast.
> 
> My hats off to the professional mets that had to forecast this event. They were in the office at 2am and spent double shifts constantly monitoring the data and ever changing conditions to try and keep everyone informed.
> 
> It's easy to bust on them, but not even DDD and myself could do better than what they did with this system. DDD is a snow hound, so he will always lean towards the best potential for the dandruff of the gods.
> 
> I'm a realist, some of you call it a Debbie Downer, but my forte' is in Severe Thunderstorm weather, so I'm not used to fudging models in hopes of what I want to happen (not a slam on anyone) Because in the weather I love to follow when it happens bad things happen to people. Thus when I look at winter maps I look for the most reasonable solutions, not what I want it to do.
> 
> Winter weather forecasting is the most frustrating type of weather to call out of all of it. With all of the topographical micro-climates in our region and all of the atmospheric variables that effect winter systems I don't see how anyone ever gets it right. So hats off to DDD and the pros for getting it as close as they did.
> 
> Lastly, and I know it has long been popular to bust on the pros, and a handful actually deserve it. But overall they do very good with forecasting and if you wish to better their future potential, let them know that personally. They are all available on Twitter and Facebook to receive your kudos.
> 
> The volunteer community took a hard hit because of the actions of one or two fools on Facebook this go around. Then you toss in one insecure butt hurt Climatologist Professor ranting over it for days and the entire world of amateur weather geekdom came close to being regulated by the evil Big Brother. I personally spent most of the week educating my FB following how and why the pro mets jobs were so impossibly difficult sometimes and encouraged them to do what I am encouraging you to do.
> 
> My new weather related mantra for Pro's and Amateurs alike, is "Educate, not Alienate" and you better believe I will openly flame anyone, pro or amateur that conducts their business on Social Media otherwise. This includes coming down hard on people who merely follow both.
> 
> It's high time to give the pros props where and when they are due. And this is one of those times.



No doubt, if I have learned anything from following you guys the last number of years, it's how complicated and fascinating, it is to predict the weather. 

I was taking a dig on the actual models more than the ones who try to decipher the models.


----------



## David C.

Got about an inch up here in South Forsyth County.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Not quite sure how much we got, not too much, but something is better than nothing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Lee said:


> I was taking a dig on the actual models more than the ones who try to decipher the models.


----------



## Arrow3

DDD said:


> Wind is going to blow 30+.  I would stay in the bed.



I got up, peeked out the window, and climbed back in beside my wife


----------



## nickel back

All right miguels blue bird sky is over my house,now come on Sun go to work with that wind and dry this .0000001inch of ice up


----------



## parisinthe20s

We go from the 30s to the 60s in a few days. Gotta love Georgia


----------



## mammajamma

It's so interesting to see how hard these storms are to predict.  Ten years from now, will everything be ultra predictable?  I don't think it'll be as much fun as this "Christmas Magic" of wondering what we'll see in the morning.

I just love the suspense of what's to come and trying to make my own forecasts.


----------



## GA DAWG

So who called for a dusting?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

parisinthe20s said:


> We go from the 30s to the 60s in a few days. Gotta love Georgia



Like they say. You're in Georgia now sweetheart. If you don't like the weather just wait a few minutes.


----------



## grizzlyblake

Ended up with about 1.5" this morning between Canton and Cartersville. 20F currently at 9am. The road is a layer of ice covered with crunchy frozen snow.


----------



## 25.06

Now if temp. was 30 to 40 degrees warmer it would be a nice day to do something.


----------



## normaldave

Rome, GA- a little over 1", lots of sleet mixed in last night.


----------



## PappyHoel

grizzlyblake said:


> Ended up with about 1.5" this morning between Canton and Cartersville. 20F currently at 9am. The road is a layer of ice covered with crunchy frozen snow.



We must have hit the jackpot in dawsonville with 4"


----------



## jbird1

We must of gotten a little burst after I crashed around 1AM.  We ended up between 2-4' in North Forsyth.  It's hard to tell because it was melting a little before the flash freeze came in.  It's a layer cake of sleet/snow/sleet/snow.


----------



## grizzlyblake

The wind is coming in hard now.


----------



## keithsto

Got enough of a dusting in Good Hope to get my wish of deer hunting in the snow.  So cold that the prussic knot on my hunter safety system lifeline froze to the line.


----------



## Head East

Snowing in the 308.


----------



## blood on the ground

Next!!


----------



## parisinthe20s

I hope another system comes through soon. We need to make up for last winter. Crossing my fingers n toes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Is it my imagination or does the 20th look promising?


----------



## 3ringer

Can I  get a refund if I take my bread and milk back


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Next!!


Around the 17th or 18th there is a minimal shot, mainly rain.

Around the 22nd or 23rd there is potential for a Mac Daddy to consume most of the eastern half of the nation. Will have to keep an eye on this one. Track is everything. If the low comes a little further south than is currently speculated (too far out to consider even close to accurate right now)BUT if it tracks a little further south, ,,,,,,,I hate to use this comparison, but 09-10' snow comes to mind. 

There, something to keep ya'll all tingly until we get closer to those dates.


----------



## blondiega1

Dusting to an inch at most here.
Lots and lots of ice under it.
3 miles SE of Dallas


----------



## malak05

Sitting here on about inch or Lil more of snow and sleet in Dallas Ga. Definitely less then expected but roads or 1/4 inch ice and got some time to start a fire and enjoy being stuck in... but got to go to work Monday crap


----------



## Buckfever 2

PappyHoel said:


> We ended up with maybe 4-5" here in dawsonville.  Roads are scrapped and salted ok to drive slow.  I'm in the deer stand now for my first ever in 30 years of hunting.  Im jazzed



That is great news! You have made my day!! I am 
sooooo happy for you


----------



## 95g atl

barely a dusting of frozen stuff here in Suwanee.

I must hand it to the City of Suwanee, they sure do a GREAT job pretreating the roads.  All the bridges haves a good amount of small gravel and main roads were all easily passable.  Shaded areas of side roads were slick in spots.  Fun getting an 8000 lb F350 diesel sideways.


----------



## parisinthe20s

One of my dogs lovin the snow. he spent 20 mins hunting for all his tennis balls.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I about lost my dog. I need to tie an orange flag on his tail.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Solid 6" here at the house.  Looks like more up on the ridge behind the house.  I took the fourwheeler up there and my tracks looked around 8" deep in some places.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

The rain gauge shows six inches of rain for yesterday, and it is sleeting hard here on the northwest border of Washington county.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Wes, you left that durn Yeti on the porch, that's what caused the whole thing. It durn near froze the erf. I'm just glad you didn't leave it open, or we'd be plunging into another Pleistocene.


----------



## elfiii

Nothing but ice here in Chamblee. Between the sunshine and wind it's evaporating pretty good. Roads might be passable but I'm not going to chance it.


----------



## toyota4x4h

We got about an inch and a half maybe two here at the house. Good enough for me! Hope we get one that drops 6-8" here again sometime. That winter of 10 or maybe it was 11 was great! We had two nice snows that year.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> Wes, you left that durn Yeti on the porch, that's what caused the whole thing. It durn near froze the erf. I'm just glad you didn't leave it open, or we'd be plunging into another Pleistocene.



I was hoping it would summon a Mastadon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

NCHillbilly said:


> I about lost my dog. I need to tie an orange flag on his tail.



Best pic EVA! 
I'm gota get another weenie dawg. They are the best.


----------



## blood on the ground

We take what we can get in these parts! Took a little ride with the wife this morning!


----------



## blood on the ground

Couple more


----------



## Goddard

Just over 2 inches in Canton.   Enough for a great time!   Thanks DDD and Miggy for your inspection get!


----------



## nickel back

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Around the 17th or 18th there is a minimal shot, mainly rain.
> 
> Around the 22nd or 23rd there is potential for a Mac Daddy to consume most of the eastern half of the nation. Will have to keep an eye on this one. Track is everything. If the low comes a little further south than is currently speculated (too far out to consider even close to accurate right now)BUT if it tracks a little further south, ,,,,,,,I hate to use this comparison, but 09-10' snow comes to mind.
> 
> There, something to keep ya'll all tingly until we get closer to those dates.



They never track South and if they do,inside the 48  it will turn back North....from all that we will have another cold rain. I will stick with that untill proven different...


----------



## Priest

I shrunk them down, I hope by enough.  We got 3" on top of 1/4" of ice average.  The road is 3/4" of ice with a dusting on top


----------



## Priest

I'm one of the few in Georgia that owns a snow shovel and 300# of ice melt I think.


----------



## lbzdually

DDD said:


> Rubbing alcohol on the inside of the mask will fix that too.



I tried WD40, but that didn't work.  Worked out for the best, though because it kept the snow out of the kids eyes and kept them warmer.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL

I'm ready for the next storm! What's next??


----------



## 25.06

nickel back said:


> They never track South and if they do,inside the 48  it will turn back North....from all that we will have another cold rain. I will stick with that untill proven different...




I done told you what we going to get.

Rain, turn cold and windy, warm up, rain again, repeat 
all winter long.


----------



## 3ringer

GON weather guys predicted this storm almost a week before the first mention from the pros. Y'all said possibly an ice storm. There was an ice storm in some parts of Atlanta. This storm was crazy hard to predict and track. I think y'all did a great job. I enjoy your predictions. Winter would be dull without your knowledge and predictions. Looking forward to the next ride. Thanks for a job well done.


----------



## smokey30725

Our mets are the best! Kudos to all you guys!


----------



## lbzdually

Folks better check their antifreeze and get cars inside or out of the wind at least.   I barely got the tractor cranked.  I ended up putting a worklight under the tractor with a blanket on opt to keep the heat in.  9 degrees with wind chills below zero is what they are calling for.


----------



## DDD

3ringer said:


> Did the Dublin Meteorologist get his blizzard ?



So the Dublin Meteorologist just kept right on spouting nonsense.  He made a call map yesterday that had snow from Macon to Columbia SC.  He made post about when the "change over" would occur even after the massive warm nose was realized in the upper layers of the atmosphere and when 2mm temps got pulled up from the south not allowing any winter precip to occur.  The people he promised snow have realized how nutty he is.  

Not only that, he posted this morning that he doesn't live in Dublin anymore due to having Mono and now lives in Lumpkin County.  He has post on there about being "recognized at Wal-Mart" like a super hero.  Just like the jack leg that used to copy and paste my post as his own on Facebook and got busted, he is simply looking for attention from society.  In my opinion, it's pretty sad.  What makes it worse is his "reasoning" at how he "forecast" and his "reasoning" for why he got things wrong is not accurate, it's not even close.  He blamed the East side of the state not getting snow on "Atlanta has it's own micro-environment".  That is simply garbage.  The east side of Atlanta saw mostly rain because of the warm nose in the upper layers of the atmosphere and because of the warm moisture being pulled north the surface temps and the cold air coming from the North West met in Atlanta and where they met is where the line set up.  Not some magical "micro-environment".  Garbage.

What happened with his facebook post is why I don't have a facebook page posting weather stuff on.  You are taking a serious chance on causing trouble for real Meteorologist when you post things like that on social media.  The Macon Meteorologist who work in radio and tv down there spent days having to debunk the absolute nonsense he spouted.  Atlanta and National Mets had to help debunk it as well. 

He doesn't care either.  He claims to be a minister yet he doesn't care that what he is saying about the weather is not accurate.  If I was saying something not accurate and a professional attempted to correct me, I would heed their advice.  Not this guy. No, he throws his hands up and says, "Why so mean?  Why are you picking on me?  I am going to keep giving out unfounded opinions with no real data other than these clown maps and y'all send me friend request and share with others."   LOL.  He found out why we call them clown maps.  They have colors like a clown and they will make you look silly. 



grizzlyblake said:


> Ended up with about 1.5" this morning between Canton and Cartersville. 20F currently at 9am. The road is a layer of ice covered with crunchy frozen snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pic!  What you got is what I sorta expected for more but just didn't happen.






NCHillbilly said:


> I about lost my dog. I need to tie an orange flag on his tail.



 Next time tie the orange flag.  That would be awesome!



northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Solid 6" here at the house.  Looks like more up on the ridge behind the house.  I took the fourwheeler up there and my tracks looked around 8" deep in some places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!!  Your totals are the highest I have seen or heard of!!!!  That's awesome!





Goddard said:


> Just over 2 inches in Canton.   Enough for a great time!   Thanks DDD and Miggy for your inspection get!



You are quite welcome, wish what I saw happening had come to fruition. 



Priest said:


> I shrunk them down, I hope by enough.  We got 3" on top of 1/4" of ice average.  The road is 3/4" of ice with a dusting on top



Very NICE!!!!  


I copied and pasted this over from another thread in the campfire.  I will probably take a break from the models for a while.  I am going to post some images of what the models showed and what became reality.

Copied over:

I don't know of many people who stick their neck out there given all the information they can obtain to say, "Gosh, I hope I am wrong so people will flame me." 

I have made it clear, over and over and over again. I do not hold a degree in meteorology. I have 2 in Machine Tool Technology and CNC Programming. Now that I should get right. LOL!!!
I am a weather geek, a weenie, a nerd, some would say a wanna be. That is incorrect. I would HATE to be a MET on TV or on radio and be dependent on getting every storm, especially winter storms right in the South East. It's hard to get snow in the SE. I have asked many meteorologist and weather geeks alike if they have ever witnessed a set up like we had last night. No one has since the 70's. Folks, I was born in '77. So in 40 years it compares to one other set up. Nice.

I went back through the models and all the data I saved on this storm and I see it now, but I didn't then. Not only do I see it now, it wasn't modeled to the strength it flexed it's muscle to. I was shocked. The people in South and North Carolina that looked to be in good shape even up to 4 hours before they were to get snow, got hosed, because this storm did not perform like most winter storms. 

Upper Level Lows march to the beat of their own drum. The levels of the atmosphere interact with upper level lows differently every time. It simply is how it works. I see people all over social media "You would think that this day in age they could get it right." That lacks the mental ability to realize that the upper layers of the atmosphere are tough to predict.

In the end, I appreciate everyone having faith in the Mexican and myself. Did some get snow as planned? Yes. Did a lot of areas that I thought would get snow end up with a ton of rain? Yes. 

Last, I will make a point. My 10 year old son plays really competitive baseball. He's played since he was 3. He's a lefty. He plays 1st base and pitches. His statistics at the plate, on the mound and his skills at 1st base tell you he's really good at baseball. He's a student of the game and he takes private lessons once every two weeks. 

WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH WEATHER? 

When he used to make a mistake on the field, on the mound or at the plate, I would yell at him. Sometimes I lost my mind on him. Then it hit me one day after a comment from his private coach. My son knows the game and you could argue he knows his jobs better than I do. HE IS HIS OWN WORST CRITIC. He didn't need me to lose my mind and get upset to tell him he screwed up.

As I sit here today, I am my own worst critic. If you have been here long enough, you know I have changed over time how I present things. I try to back up my opinions with data, not just how my belly feels or how much fat was on the deer that I dressed in November or how many colors on the woolie worm this year. 

I appreciate the support and the following. It was a bust for most. I didn't try to hype it. I tried to inform and I get excited many times about what I see from models and trends. I am human and that part just comes out. I went to bed last night very disappointed. Not only personally but for everyone who loves snow and winter weather.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> So the Dublin Meteorologist just kept right on spouting nonsense.  He made a call map yesterday that had snow from Macon to Columbia SC.  He made post about when the "change over" would occur even after the massive warm nose was realized in the upper layers of the atmosphere and when 2mm temps got pulled up from the south not allowing any winter precip to occur.  The people he promised snow have realized how nutty he is.
> 
> Not only that, he posted this morning that he doesn't live in Dublin anymore due to having Mono and now lives in Lumpkin County.  He has post on there about being "recognized at Wal-Mart" like a super hero.  Just like the jack leg that used to copy and paste my post as his own on Facebook and got busted, he is simply looking for attention from society.  In my opinion, it's pretty sad.  What makes it worse is his "reasoning" at how he "forecast" and his "reasoning" for why he got things wrong is not accurate, it's not even close.  He blamed the East side of the state not getting snow on "Atlanta has it's own micro-environment".  That is simply garbage.  The east side of Atlanta saw mostly rain because of the warm nose in the upper layers of the atmosphere and because of the warm moisture being pulled north the surface temps and the cold air coming from the North West met in Atlanta and where they met is where the line set up.  Not some magical "micro-environment".  Garbage.
> 
> What happened with his facebook post is why I don't have a facebook page posting weather stuff on.  You are taking a serious chance on causing trouble for real Meteorologist when you post things like that on social media.  The Macon Meteorologist who work in radio and tv down there spent days having to debunk the absolute nonsense he spouted.  Atlanta and National Mets had to help debunk it as well.
> 
> He doesn't care either.  He claims to be a minister yet he doesn't care that what he is saying about the weather is not accurate.  If I was saying something not accurate and a professional attempted to correct me, I would heed their advice.  Not this guy. No, he throws his hands up and says, "Why so mean?  Why are you picking on me?  I am going to keep giving out unfounded opinions with no real data other than these clown maps and y'all send me friend request and share with others."   LOL.  He found out why we call them clown maps.  They have colors like a clown and they will make you look silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time tie the orange flag.  That would be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite welcome, wish what I saw happening had come to fruition.
> 
> 
> 
> Very NICE!!!!
> 
> 
> I copied and pasted this over from another thread in the campfire.  I will probably take a break from the models for a while.  I am going to post some images of what the models showed and what became reality.
> 
> Copied over:
> 
> I don't know of many people who stick their neck out there given all the information they can obtain to say, "Gosh, I hope I am wrong so people will flame me."
> 
> I have made it clear, over and over and over again. I do not hold a degree in meteorology. I have 2 in Machine Tool Technology and CNC Programming. Now that I should get right. LOL!!!
> I am a weather geek, a weenie, a nerd, some would say a wanna be. That is incorrect. I would HATE to be a MET on TV or on radio and be dependent on getting every storm, especially winter storms right in the South East. It's hard to get snow in the SE. I have asked many meteorologist and weather geeks alike if they have ever witnessed a set up like we had last night. No one has since the 70's. Folks, I was born in '77. So in 40 years it compares to one other set up. Nice.
> 
> I went back through the models and all the data I saved on this storm and I see it now, but I didn't then. Not only do I see it now, it wasn't modeled to the strength it flexed it's muscle to. I was shocked. The people in South and North Carolina that looked to be in good shape even up to 4 hours before they were to get snow, got hosed, because this storm did not perform like most winter storms.
> 
> Upper Level Lows march to the beat of their own drum. The levels of the atmosphere interact with upper level lows differently every time. It simply is how it works. I see people all over social media "You would think that this day in age they could get it right." That lacks the mental ability to realize that the upper layers of the atmosphere are tough to predict.
> 
> In the end, I appreciate everyone having faith in the Mexican and myself. Did some get snow as planned? Yes. Did a lot of areas that I thought would get snow end up with a ton of rain? Yes.
> 
> Last, I will make a point. My 10 year old son plays really competitive baseball. He's played since he was 3. He's a lefty. He plays 1st base and pitches. His statistics at the plate, on the mound and his skills at 1st base tell you he's really good at baseball. He's a student of the game and he takes private lessons once every two weeks.
> 
> WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH WEATHER?
> 
> When he used to make a mistake on the field, on the mound or at the plate, I would yell at him. Sometimes I lost my mind on him. Then it hit me one day after a comment from his private coach. My son knows the game and you could argue he knows his jobs better than I do. HE IS HIS OWN WORST CRITIC. He didn't need me to lose my mind and get upset to tell him he screwed up.
> 
> As I sit here today, I am my own worst critic. If you have been here long enough, you know I have changed over time how I present things. I try to back up my opinions with data, not just how my belly feels or how much fat was on the deer that I dressed in November or how many colors on the woolie worm this year.
> 
> I appreciate the support and the following. It was a bust for most. I didn't try to hype it. I tried to inform and I get excited many times about what I see from models and trends. I am human and that part just comes out. I went to bed last night very disappointed. Not only personally but for everyone who loves snow and winter weather.



I don't like snow and winter, but I do rely on you more than anyone else. Thank you for all you do.


----------



## grizzlyblake

I can tell you I truly appreciate the work you put into the weather here at the GON forum. Thanks!


----------



## cliffdweller

Guys I love snow as much or more than anybody here; I have lived North Ga. my entire life, did most of my growing up in Blue Ridge, Ga.  Even those hills broke my heart many times as a little boy; but they also showed me some unbelievable snows.  We had 25 inches (atleast) during the 93 blizzard.  Tons of 10 inchers.  The one word I will present to you for winter wx lovers anywhere in north Ga.  is PATIENCE.  It may be 10 years or more between big, big snows around here.  30 years b/t HUGE snows.  South of Canton, looking for really big snows is a fools errand.  I think some of us just might need to head north for a while until we get our belly full.  DDD always does a fantastic job, but one thing that current tech. does is make you work too hard.  There is more information than we need.  Sometimes just stepping out the front door without your hat on to see what's falling from the sky is in order.  As always, it was a fun ride, but many have hit the nail on the head--Georgia will break your heart...and it will happen again and again.


----------



## 95g atl

.....and now brutally cold temps. 
13 for a low they say. 
Even Orlando is going to be 37. 

Bring back the 60s..!!!!
Wednesday they say. 
Can't wait


----------



## ChrisLakeCountry

Thank you DDD and The Mexican for all that y'all do. I appreciate all the hard work and late nights.


----------



## DDD

Updated the Shack.  It's the last post for this storm.  It's a long one but a good one.  (I think)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ChrisLakeCountry said:


> Thank you DDD and The Mexican for all that y'all do. I appreciate all the hard work and late nights.



Thanks but I don't do late nights over winter wx, unless is looking deadly. Now in Nader season (as our buddy in that Bama town that I've yet to figure out says) it's a whole nother story. I don't get sleep until the threat is over or I pass out at the puter one. I'm gonna have to train DDD on some of that stuff, he still thinks getting sleep in order to go to work the next day is somehow more important during STS weather.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nice balmy 6 degrees here this morning.


----------



## keithsto

My weather station said 18° with a 12° windchill this morning in Good Hope.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Here's mine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Great satellite shot of snow coverage.


----------



## 3ringer

Where does your weather stations get the weekly weather forecast from. Are they linked to NWS ? How accurate are they ?


----------



## Patriot44

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's mine.



WC was 4 here this moaning.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I stood at the Blackstone this morning cooking sausage and pancakes in insulated overalls, a parka, and my house shoes because it's 4 degrees here.


----------



## NCHillbilly

My beer is frozen in the cooler on the porch.


----------



## Mountainbuck

January thaw coming???


----------



## hmaddox

So wasn't there some murmurings about another potential storm in a few weeks?


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm ready for winter!


----------



## GA DAWG

When next snow?? Make it on a Tuesday or Wednesday please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GA DAWG said:


> When next snow?? Make it on a Tuesday or Wednesday please.



I've already answered that one. 

And to add to it. looking at the potential for a cut off low a couple of weeks out and a few days before that there is a decent shot the NAO goes negative. Nothing set in stone, simple wish casting at this point, but a person's gotta be able to dream don't they?


----------



## parisinthe20s

I hope we get at least one more snow event. I'm not looking forward to the 60 degree rainy weather coming up. I'd rather have 30° and blue skies


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> I went to bed last night very disappointed. Not only personally but for everyone who loves snow and winter weather.



Why? You gave us a heads up a week out. Mother Nature head faked you. So what? She head faked the pros too. They were calling for 2-4" IMBY Friday night. It didn't happen and all we got was some ice.

I would rather have advance warning that turns into a bust over last minute "Snowmageddon" by the pros any day.

"Da erf heats up, da erf cools down. But how do it know?"


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks but I don't do late nights over winter wx, unless is looking deadly. Now in Nader season (as our buddy in that Bama town that I've yet to figure out says) it's a whole nother story. I don't get sleep until the threat is over or I pass out at the puter one. I'm gonna have to train DDD on some of that stuff, he still thinks getting sleep in order to go to work the next day is somehow more important during STS weather.



It's not?


----------



## DDD

elfiii said:


> Why? You gave us a heads up a week out. Mother Nature head faked you. So what? She head faked the pros too. They were calling for 2-4" IMBY Friday night. It didn't happen and all we got was some ice.
> 
> I would rather have advance warning that turns into a bust over last minute "Snowmageddon" by the pros any day.
> 
> "Da erf heats up, da erf cools down. But how do it know?"



10-4.  

I just wanted it to go down how it was supposed to for once.  

I hate head fakes.


----------



## jbird1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've already answered that one.
> 
> And to add to it. looking at the potential for a cut off low a couple of weeks out and a few days before that there is a decent shot the NAO goes negative. Nothing set in stone, simple wish casting at this point, but a person's gotta be able to dream don't they?



Good stuff!...still have snow on the ground and already another possibility to keep an eye on.  I think I like the chase as much as the actual event.  Yes, I have a ("snow hound") problem.


----------



## smokey30725

Looking forward to the next event!


----------



## Priest

Some of the roads around me have cleared, many are still sheets of ice. We've lost no snow other than what I cleared from the driveway. I wonder how many days my yard will stay pure white


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Priest said:


> Some of the roads around me have cleared, many are still sheets of ice. We've lost no snow other than what I cleared from the driveway. I wonder how many days my yard will stay pure white



Here's you some folklore to go along with that ponderin.



> A late frost means a bad winter
> 
> For every frost or fog in August, there'll be a snowy day come winter (I could never remember to keep track of this one-and it doesn't frost here in August)
> 
> 3 bad fogs in June or July means an early snow
> 
> If is snows crosslegged it'll be a deep one (what does crosslegged mean-the way it falls?)
> 
> Regular occurance of low rolling thunder in the fall portends a bad winter
> 
> If smoke from the chimney settles on the ground it'll be a hard winter
> 
> If it's cloudy and smoke rises it might snow
> 
> The number of Days old the moon is at the first snow-tells how many snows there'll be that winter (hmmm I should try to figure that one out)
> 
> It will be a hard winter if millers (moths) try to get in the window (don't that happen every summer?)
> 
> If snow lays on the ground for 3 days it's waiting for another snow (this one and the next 2 are the only ones I've actually heard folks say)
> 
> It will be a hard winter if there is more mast in the forest (nuts, berries, etc)
> 
> It will be a hard winter if animals coats are thicker than usual



http://www.blindpigandtheacorn.com/...1/snow-folklore-from-southern-appalachia.html


----------



## JonathanG2013

Everyone be careful out there. There is still a good amount of icy spots on back roads.  A bunch in Cherokee County and Forsyth.

DDD and Miguel thanks again for keeping is informed on the storms. You guys rock.

Hope the next one brings more snow and less ice.


----------



## smokey30725

JonathanG2013 said:


> Everyone be careful out there. There is still a good amount of icy spots on back roads.  A bunch in Cherokee County and Forsyth.
> 
> DDD and Miguel thanks again for keeping is informed on the storms. You guys rock.
> 
> Hope the next one brings more snow and less ice.



Amen to that. At least people can (somewhat) drive in snow. I took my truck to get new tires put on it Saturday morning and watched one car spin out across 4 lanes of traffic and came up on a brand new BMW that had slammed into a guardrail and was being loaded onto a flatbed truck. Be careful out there.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Well... let's see a clown map and get it started in here. Break time Is over


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Well... let's see a clown map and get it started in here. Break time Is over



I think DDD may still be in the throes of despair. Miguel will have to throw a bucket of cold water on him to stir him up.


----------



## Milkman

OK a little off topic but just wondering if others feel as I do about this.

I appreciate all that you guys do to keep us informed of incoming weather systems.  I also appreciate the TV stations for the same reasons. I enjoy seeing snow and am glad to know when it is coming. 

But, do y'all think the TV stations in the Atlanta area go too far with their "snow jam", etc. coverage ?  What I mean is all the hours, and hours of nothing type stories related to the snow and ice (or lack thereof) 

Regular programming canceled to show us a TV reporter driving to city XYZ to see some snow ?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Milkman said:


> OK a little off topic but just wondering if others feel as I do about this.
> 
> I appreciate all that you guys do to keep us informed of incoming weather systems.  I also appreciate the TV stations for the same reasons. I enjoy seeing snow and am glad to know when it is coming.
> 
> But, do y'all think the TV stations in the Atlanta area go too far with their "snow jam", etc. coverage ?  What I mean is all the hours, and hours of nothing type stories related to the snow and ice (or lack thereof)
> 
> Regular programming canceled to show us a TV reporter driving to city XYZ to see some snow ?



They're just doing what they think people want to see. The ad revenue during that time period are probably considerable. 

I'd like to also thank DDD. Don't feel bad for the storm not following what you thought it would. Rest comfortably in the knowledge that you helped thousands of families get prepared for it early enough so that it wasn't a mad dash for the whole state later in the week when the pros started forecasting in your direction. By Thursday night we were sitting pretty knowing that we were ready if we lost power and were stuck in home for a few days and that means a lot to me, and should balance some of your disappointment in not seeing as much as we all would have liked.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> They're just doing what they think people want to see. The ad revenue during that time period are probably considerable.
> 
> I'd like to also thank DDD. Don't feel bad for the storm not following what you thought it would. Rest comfortably in the knowledge that you helped thousands of families get prepared for it early enough so that it wasn't a mad dash for the whole state later in the week when the pros started forecasting in your direction. By Thursday night we were sitting pretty knowing that we were ready if we lost power and were stuck in home for a few days and that means a lot to me, and should balance some of your disappointment in not seeing as much as we all would have liked.



Agreed 100%. DDD and the gang remind every one of us that there is a need to be prepared for weather-related situations. Be it snow, ice, or the twisty things, our guys keep on top of it and get the word out so that we can do what we need to do so that we can take care of ourselves and our families.


----------



## normaldave

Following the weather is one of my primary reasons for joining here. 

Ever since I was a kid (in age), I've always chased the snow with eager anticipation.  Some habits are hard to break.

I remember sitting close to the window with my Radio Shack Crystal controlled weather radio, flipping the channel and holding the antenna just right so I could get the NWS broadcast based out of Huntsville.  This was back when they actually had a human announce the reports and play them back over the air.  

I always counted on the Huntsville conditions and forecast, as I reasoned, usually what the got, we could possibly duplicate in Rome, GA.  

Getting the best information as early as possible was the key, then I was prepared and could speak to family and friends with relatively accurate information.  As we know with winter weather in Georgia, sometimes you win, sometimes you lose, but I'm still playing the game no matter what.

Snow is rare in our area, we almost never have to shovel it, and it typically disappears within two days, so I still consider it a treat.  If we lived where it was more frequent and predictable, well, I guess we'd get pretty tired of it, pretty fast.

I do think the TV News coverage is overblown, but they too have to pay the bills, and somebody must be watching, or they wouldn't do it.

For me, in winter,  I'll take DDD, James Spann, and Birmingham NWS  with assistance from Miguel for the win.  Springtime, same team, different order.

So what's the next few weeks look like eh?


----------



## catdieselpower89

DDD and Miguel, thanks for all you do! I enjoy following your posts and the "chase" of a good winter storm. I also appreciate the early alarm that you guys try to sound for us guys to be able to prepare for harsh conditions! My friends and I played in snow all weekend here in Jasper GA! It's been a heck of a good time around my place, we'll be looking on here for the next one! And don't beat yourself up ddd for the storm not doing exactly as expected, you left margin of error in your posts and as you said earlier, in 40 years there has only been one system to do the way this one did. It's hard to make a pattern from that type of performance! Thanks again guys!


----------



## smokey30725

The Oracle from Dublin has posted his analysis on what went wrong with this storm and how he (and he makes sure to emphasize "and many others") got it wrong. Plus, his analysis on our next system is highly entertaining.


----------



## blondiega1

smokey30725 said:


> The Oracle from Dublin has posted his analysis on what went wrong with this storm and how he (and he makes sure to emphasize "and many others") got it wrong. Plus, his analysis on our next system is highly entertaining.





I'd love to know who this is.  Ya'll making me weird with the vague references.  LOL



.


----------



## DDD

Thank you to everyone for the encouragement and the kind comments!

Get outside the next 10 days.  It's going to be more like early Spring than winter and not just here.  The entire country is going to warm up in the coming 7-10 days.  

La Nina flexing her muscle.

Also of note to keep in the back of your minds for those scoring at home, early indications is we will have back to back El Nino summers.  Joy.


----------



## parisinthe20s

I sure hope after that 10 days we go back to being in the 30s/40s.


----------



## 95g atl

Mountainbuck said:


> early indications is we will have back to back El Nino summers.  Joy.




will wait for the el nino summer thread in a few months.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Thank you to everyone for the encouragement and the kind comments!
> 
> Get outside the next 10 days.  It's going to be more like early Spring than winter and not just here.  The entire country is going to warm up in the coming 7-10 days.
> 
> La Nina flexing her muscle.
> 
> Also of note to keep in the back of your minds for those scoring at home, early indications is we will have back to back El Nino summers.  Joy.


El Nino summer here being wet? We need the rain. Puddle Lanier is getting kinda rough.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> Thank you to everyone for the encouragement and the kind comments!
> 
> Get outside the next 10 days.  It's going to be more like early Spring than winter and not just here.  The entire country is going to warm up in the coming 7-10 days.
> 
> La Nina flexing her muscle.
> 
> Also of note to keep in the back of your minds for those scoring at home, early indications is we will have back to back El Nino summers.  Joy.



Dang it. Well, at least those who enjoy humidity, sweating, heatstroke and mosquitos will be happy.


----------



## RinggoldGa

I echo the kudos to DDD and Miggy.  

I consider it a job well done. 

And they got the IMBY for both my house and where I was 300 miles away just perfect.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> The Oracle from Dublin has posted his analysis on what went wrong with this storm and how he (and he makes sure to emphasize "and many others") got it wrong. Plus, his analysis on our next system is highly entertaining.



By all means, lets give credit where credit is due. This is, after all a weather discussion thread. There are no rules on where the weather discussion originates. 

From Steven Tankersley's page on Facebook:



> Posted by Steven Tankersley, January 8th, 2017 @ 10:24 am:
> 
> "WHEN IT COULD SNOW AGAIN". Ok you may see rumors that something may happen soon, but I have been honest, as best I can, through this. The next two weeks are looking generally unfavorable for winter weather. I didn't post my first model based only on it. I saw cold air coming down with the subtropical jet streaming moisture. I knew, and people who know me have heard me say "wait till near the new year, it'll snow around that time". Now, wait for the last week of January into the first 3 weeks of February. We will have a larger window and more time for a chance than we did during this last conducive phase. It's not just a guess, it's based on PDO, NAO, Siberian Ice Pack, and the fact that starting later this week, we will have a southeastern blocking ridge. That keeps us above average in temps. The ridge looks to breakdown in late January. If you didn't see snow or ice this time, like in years past, you have chances later on down the road, and IF I see a chance that's not a fluke, I'll be on it. I'm not perfect, but I know when something could occur. SO, enjoy warmer damp weather for a bit, then get ready for it to change. Just because we will have cold air in Feb will it snow or Ice? NO. But chances skyrocket when moisture and cold increase. We are due a good CAD (Cold Air Damming) event. That would cause ice. Good news: there's no chance of it right away. IT CAN CHANGE ON A DIME THOUGH. So, if we get surprised, that's nice. It's more likely it will take about 3 weeks to see any other chance, but we will see a chance again. I know that.



For starters, a PDO (pacific decadal oscillation) has absolutely nothing to do with short term global or even mesoscale analysis and forecasting. It is exactly what it states, a decadal pattern that is used more in climatology than in weather forecasting. 

For the SE weather you want to keep an eye on the Arctic Oscillation and more importantly the North Atlantic Oscillation (AO and NAO). 

Is a CAD event an indication of a guaranteed ice storm? Not at all. Though it is a grand facilitator there are many other factors involved to creating an environment for freezing rain over sleet and snow. Though a strong CAD is certainly helpful, it is not the only vehicle necessary to pull off such an event, as evidenced by this latest storm where no CAD came into play to create the icing conditions we faced. 

The terms "cold air coming down" and "subtropical jet" are vague at best, and "subtropical jet" only comes into play during events such as the March snow storm we encountered in the South when a spring pattern sets up early and a freak Arctic blast or Polar Vortex, otherwise known as a Tropopause bringing 500mb (average) air down to 875 and below mb ranges. 

Typically a cut off low often thanks to a split jet, not subtropical in nature, are to thank for spinning a strong enough low pressure system close enough to the gulf to saturate us with moisture while sufficient cold air is in place, a la 09-10' winter. 

There is always the exception to the rule, I'm not certain his forecasting method and reliance on singular models is not a full time exception, ignoring most of the rules. 

I've been wrong before, and probably will be again and will gladly stand corrected if someone wants to let me know in this instance.


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> By all means, lets give credit where credit is due. This is, after all a weather discussion thread. There are no rules on where the weather discussion originates.
> 
> From Steven Tankersley's page on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> For starters, a PDO (pacific decadal oscillation) has absolutely nothing to do with short term global or even mesoscale analysis and forecasting. It is exactly what it states, a decadal pattern that is used more in climatology than in weather forecasting.
> 
> For the SE weather you want to keep an eye on the Arctic Oscillation and more importantly the North Atlantic Oscillation (AO and NAO).
> 
> Is a CAD event an indication of a guaranteed ice storm? Not at all. Though it is a grand facilitator there are many other factors involved to creating an environment for freezing rain over sleet and snow. Though a strong CAD is certainly helpful, it is not the only vehicle necessary to pull off such an event, as evidenced by this latest storm where no CAD came into play to create the icing conditions we faced.
> 
> The terms "cold air coming down" and "subtropical jet" are vague at best, and "subtropical jet" only comes into play during events such as the March snow storm we encountered in the South when a spring pattern sets up early and a freak Arctic blast or Polar Vortex, otherwise known as a Tropopause bringing 500mb (average) air down to 875 and below mb ranges.
> 
> Typically a cut off low often thanks to a split jet, not subtropical in nature, are to thank for spinning a strong enough low pressure system close enough to the gulf to saturate us with moisture while sufficient cold air is in place, a la 09-10' winter.
> 
> There is always the exception to the rule, I'm not certain his forecasting method and reliance on singular models is not a full time exception, ignoring most of the rules.
> 
> I've been wrong before, and probably will be again and will gladly stand corrected if someone wants to let me know in this instance.



Move over, Miggy, there's a new sheriff in town.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Move over, Miggy, there's a new sheriff in town.


----------



## smokey30725

Sssshhh................DDD's green light is on!


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> By all means, lets give credit where credit is due. This is, after all a weather discussion thread. There are no rules on where the weather discussion originates.
> 
> From Steven Tankersley's page on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> For starters, a PDO (pacific decadal oscillation) has absolutely nothing to do with short term global or even mesoscale analysis and forecasting. It is exactly what it states, a decadal pattern that is used more in climatology than in weather forecasting.
> 
> For the SE weather you want to keep an eye on the Arctic Oscillation and more importantly the North Atlantic Oscillation (AO and NAO).
> 
> Is a CAD event an indication of a guaranteed ice storm? Not at all. Though it is a grand facilitator there are many other factors involved to creating an environment for freezing rain over sleet and snow. Though a strong CAD is certainly helpful, it is not the only vehicle necessary to pull off such an event, as evidenced by this latest storm where no CAD came into play to create the icing conditions we faced.
> 
> The terms "cold air coming down" and "subtropical jet" are vague at best, and "subtropical jet" only comes into play during events such as the March snow storm we encountered in the South when a spring pattern sets up early and a freak Arctic blast or Polar Vortex, otherwise known as a Tropopause bringing 500mb (average) air down to 875 and below mb ranges.
> 
> Typically a cut off low often thanks to a split jet, not subtropical in nature, are to thank for spinning a strong enough low pressure system close enough to the gulf to saturate us with moisture while sufficient cold air is in place, a la 09-10' winter.
> 
> There is always the exception to the rule, I'm not certain his forecasting method and reliance on singular models is not a full time exception, ignoring most of the rules.
> 
> I've been wrong before, and probably will be again and will gladly stand corrected if someone wants to let me know in this instance.



Let me also point out that the "Siberian Ice Pack" while it does help build cold pools of air, it's not a big factor in our weather.  Now, does the ice and snow pack over Canada affect our weather?  100%, as it helps the cold air "slide" from the North.

What this Facebook post from above does is take a bunch of big words in an attempt to sound like you know what you are talking about.  

Sorta like when you were in Science class and you had to write a one page report on a topic you knew a little about but didn't truly know what you were saying.  So you put a bunch of substance words into sentences and hoped that your paper was the next to last one your teacher read so she would just glaze over and say... close enough.  

There is a reason Mr. Tankersley was shamed in the weather world and why Meteorologist all over the state and nationally spend a whole day having to shoot down his crazy talk when he started calling for a Blizzard and set the internet on fire.  This is the very reason why I don't do Facebook.  Anyone can go to Twisterdata and look at snow total maps and be like "WHOOOOOOO SNOW!!!!"  Reminds me of a dog when he sees a tennis ball.  (Picture Below)  

That's how I imagine Mr. Tankersley looks at snow depth maps on Twisterdata.  

What he fails to realize is those are not accurate and many times they see freezing rain and sleet and add those to the snow maps.  You could be getting a 3" sleet storm and the snow map will show 12" of snow.  You have to look at precip maps and soundings to really know what a model is showing you as far as precip type goes.  Mr. Tankersley has no idea what that is.  Also, he mentions the EURO modeling a lot.  The only EURO models that you can read you have to pay for.  Those are not available to the general public, so I have a hard time putting a lot of faith in the stuff he claims to have "seen".  

I lost all respect when he said last week the EURO showed a "Blizzard" not only did it not show a Blizzard, it was showing a dusting until about Thursday.  I offered to provide him with the maps to prove it and he ignored me.    Go figure.  

Last, this is the real reason why he posted and continues to post crazy talk.  People love attention.



> Steven Tankersley
> January 6 at 8:37am ·
> Do you know what's awesome and humbling all at once? The sweetest lady ever just realized who I am in a convenient store. I'm working on that generator. And you be careful over in Turner's Corner. Now.......In Walmart, and I've been noticed three times. ALL great people! LOL, it's really unexpected but I am really, really humbled and honored any of you would follow me. You've made my life more rich and I can NEVER express how thankful I am for good people who have followed me. Lumpkin County is an amazing place, and my roots go deep here. Same thing can be said for Hall, White and Stephens County. I'm proud to be a Georgia Boy from the mountains. I'm really humbled by all of this and thank you so very much. As for the rest of the state, and surrounding states, I'm southern born, southern bred, and when I die, I'll be southern dead.


----------



## elfiii

DDD said:


> Last, this is the real reason why he posted and continues to post crazy talk.  People love attention.



Yes, America is full of lemmings and there is no shortage of cliffs for them to run off of. There just aren't enough ambulances at the bottom of the cliffs to go around for all the busted up lemmings.


----------



## DDD

elfiii said:


> Yes, America is full of lemmings and there is no shortage of cliffs for them to run off of. There just aren't enough ambulances at the bottom of the cliffs to go around for all the busted up lemmings.



 Well, when you are Walmart famous you have arrived.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> Well, when you are Walmart famous you have arrived.



I wonder if he was wearing 2 pair of pajama pants?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I don't show y'all my live videos that often, but I'm gonna share this one with you. I was trying to offer a little STS coverage for James Spann over in Bama.


----------



## doenightmare

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't show y'all my live videos that often, but I'm gonna share this one with you. I was trying to offer a little STS coverage for James Spann over in Bama.




Got water coming out my nose.............


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Maybe even a nater.... ha ha ha


----------



## Greene728

Well there really all terrains but......lol!

Is he from Dublin?


----------



## Matt.M

Mazdes on All-Terrains are beasts!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

This mornings GFS was totally off of the page from this run. Didn't want to bring any white stuff anywhere near Ga in two weeks. This run is better, or at least waffling in the right direction. 

It's still a long way off and a lot has to change for us to even have a chance, but hey, all we ask for is a chance.


----------



## Mountainbuck




----------



## turkeyhunter835

Ha ha, I have watched that video 20 times


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Who is that guy?


----------



## Crakajak

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Who is that guy?



one of our resident weather guys


----------



## elfiii

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't show y'all my live videos that often, but I'm gonna share this one with you. I was trying to offer a little STS coverage for James Spann over in Bama.



He reminds me of this guy.


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This mornings GFS was totally off of the page from this run. Didn't want to bring any white stuff anywhere near Ga in two weeks. This run is better, or at least waffling in the right direction.
> 
> It's still a long way off and a lot has to change for us to even have a chance, but hey, all we ask for is a chance.



Nothing a 400 mile shift wouldn't fix.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> He reminds me of this guy.


They gotta be cousins


DDD said:


> Nothing a 400 mile shift wouldn't fix.


400 miles is nothing for a pile of cold air that came out of Siberia........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Figured I'd share Steven Tankersley's homemade map forecast with y'all this morning. Since he is posting it to the public and Facebook Rules and Regs specifically state if you use that mode of posting it is free for all in the world to take. 

Hey, at least I'm giving him credit for his own work, unlike some of the stuff he is putting up. Where have we seen that before? 

Notice that green line.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Now, lets show you the only data available to the public for free that far out. 

First the MSLP (mean sea level pressure) data from the ECMWF or Euro (European Center for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts) It should be noted that most Global Data Maps / Models are Synoptic in nature (they use hundreds of model runs and compile the data for a means average) That includes, but is not limited too the GFS, (Global) ECMWF (Euro), CFS (Climate Forecast System) and CMC-GDPS (Canadian)

Here is the furthest extent run of the Euro that is available this morning and only in MSLP






Here is the GFS 2m AGL (above ground level) temperature map for the same period. The GFS does go out further into the month, but remember, in order to lay down a solid forecast you have to have congruence, or a solution among different model products to have confidence. So you CANNOT rely just on one model on the long range forecast, or as we call it, a clown map, or wish casting. 






Same period, same map for the Canadian 

http://maps3.pivotalweather.com/maps/models/ggem/2017011100/240/sfct.conus.png

And same period same map for the CFS






So what we do have is agreement thus far among all four models that it will be too warm around the 21st to do any funny white stuff. Not bad. 

Now lets move up a few days to the 24th of January. The GFS does bring a good LPS right out of the gulf and up through Alabama and lots of good moisture with it. Here I'll show three GFS Maps. The MSLP, the 12 hour QPF and the 2m AGL Temp map to get a bearing on what conditions could be at that point in time (no I'm not going to trust the models P-Type clown map) still too far out. 
















Not bad, but no snow, or potential for that on the GFS for this range, so far. 

Now for the CFS, the only other product that reaches that far out. The Canadian and Euro do not, or at least the free versions do not. Same thing here except the CFS brings a huge LPS in from the plains, not from the gulf. The QPF or Quantitative Precipitation Forecast is about the same and temps are actually a little warmer. So between those two, no snow for that period, so far. 
















And finallly I'll stretch the GFS out as far as it will go, to January 27th for the 2m AGL Temp map only, no sense in trying to forecast rain, snow, whatever that far out. Also I will include the CFS for the same period.











Amazingly all of the long range global products are pretty much in sync for that range of dates for the weather. Surely that will change  because it rarely happens that way. 

If we want stretch on out into the first week of February there is only one product to use, the CFS, and relying on only one product for a long range forecast is a fools game. But here we go and it is only for a day or two, otherwise it is pretty stinkin warm up to this day, even during the evening hours. But then again, clown map, fools crystal ball. 

Night time temps (00z)





Day time temps (12z)





And if you want to really have fun the 300mb wind maps, jet stream, and this one is not a split jet, nor is there a "Sub-tropical" system or jet in play.






No need in drawing phony clown maps based on make believe data that you cannot cite the source for, or plagiarizing information from a source you for whatever reason, cannot cite. Just put the info out there and if you see a reason to disagree with the maps say so, state it clearly and try not to use a lot of fancy words that mean absolutely nothing. 

HAPPY HUMP DAY EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## Crakajak

Only way to get a blizzard in south Ga is go to the DQ.


----------



## DDD

Miggy, I can't even muster up the energy to debunk his non-sense.  It's pure entertainment at this point.

He's posted so many clown maps in the last 12 hours... someone has tooooooooooo much time on their hands.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> Only way to get a blizzard in south Ga is go to the DQ.


Yep,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,sort of. 


DDD said:


> Miggy, I can't even muster up the energy to debunk his non-sense.  It's pure entertainment at this point.
> 
> He's posted so many clown maps in the last 12 hours... someone has tooooooooooo much time on their hands.


There is a Styx song I could embed to go along with that, but I think it has one word that mods might frown at.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## JonathanG2013

If we want snow. We need to go to Mammoth Mountain, CA. They had 16 feet of snow in 6 days.

Georgia would be shut down for a month.


----------



## jbird1

Bring the polar vortex.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> If we want snow. We need to go to Mammoth Mountain, CA. They had 16 feet of snow in 6 days.
> 
> Georgia would be shut down for a month.



California is getting the full monte in terms of weather lately. Saw a stat today that Northern California has now officially received more rain than any other time in recorded history.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

From John Passantino on Twitter. 
203% of the average precip!!!


----------



## JonathanG2013

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From John Passantino on Twitter.
> 203% of the average precip!!!



Feel bad for them over their. They have extreme amounts of snow and flooding.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

From USA Today, Crater Lake National Park in Oregon is closed due to an avalanche.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I've traveled this route many times. This takes pucker factor to a whole new level...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I was using my Miggy telepathy yesterday reading some of your minds. You were all not in total agreement as to the term Sub-Tropical Jet Stream as forecast by our FB target de jour and my claim that what he was forecasting was not a Sub-Tropical Jet. 

A Sub-Tropical Jet resides in the mid to lower latitudes and rarely intrudes into the polar regions / northern latitudes. 

I'll show you a graphic of the STJ here and then a graphic of the forecast 300mb jet, clearly showing a polar jet diping way down south before scooping back up.


----------



## nickel back

well California NEEDED the rain and they got it, the lakes should rise a little now....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

nickel back said:


> well California NEEDED the rain and they got it, the lakes should rise a little now....



Most reservoirs in Cali effected by this recent bout of insane rain are at 110% capacity. I think they can quit screaming drought and global warming for a couple of days now.


----------



## Matthew6

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've traveled this route many times. This takes pucker factor to a whole new level...



did that many times too


----------



## jbird1

Bring on the Polar Vortex and the cutoff low that stalls out over N Ga.


----------



## smokey30725

This ^^^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> This ^^^^^



You've got it all upside down. 

vvvvvv
vvvvvv
vvvvvv


----------



## 3ringer

Ready for it to be cold as a witches kitty. I don't like the cold chasing moisture storms. I like for it to be so cold , that any storm approaching is going to be frozen stuff.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

3ringer said:


> Ready for it to be cold as a witches kitty. I don't like the cold chasing moisture storms. I like for it to be so cold , that any storm approaching is going to be frozen stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

3ringer said:


> Ready for it to be cold as a witches kitty. I don't like the cold chasing moisture storms. I like for it to be so cold , that any storm approaching is going to be frozen stuff.



Have you considered Colorado?


----------



## 3ringer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have you considered Colorado?



Ok for a visit but not to live there. One good snow a year would  take care of my snow fix. I couldn't imagine having to dig out everyday just to go to work.


----------



## NCHillbilly

3ringer said:


> Ready for it to be cold as a witches kitty. I don't like the cold chasing moisture storms. I like for it to be so cold , that any storm approaching is going to be frozen stuff.



You just described life from about November-April here. Trust me, it gets old really quick, especially when you drive 40 miles to work every day. We still have snow on the ground from last weekend. This morning was the first morning that since last Friday that I haven't had to deal with patches of snow and black ice on the backroads.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on August...


----------



## Mountainbuck

When are we going back into the freezer? With a low coming outta the gulf??


----------



## smokey30725

It's miserably muggy right now. Ugh. Can't we just have a little bit of winter before going back into the sauna?


----------



## Crakajak

smokey30725 said:


> It's miserably muggy right now. Ugh. Can't we just have a little bit of winter before going back into the sauna?


Patience!
You could always buy a walkin cooler.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I'm hearing rumors on the innerwebs about something in the 7-10 day range. What do the prognosticators of prognosticators have to say about that? Any truth?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I'm hearing rumors on the innerwebs about something in the 7-10 day range. What do the prognosticators of prognosticators have to say about that? Any truth?



Yes, the Dutch Oven Cook Off is in Warthen Georgia in 7-10 days. Should be a grand time for all.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, the Dutch Oven Cook Off is in Warthen Georgia in 7-10 days. Should be a grand time for all.



Idjit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Idjit.



Well, if you're referring to the Euro potential.........It's the Euro, it says lots of crazy things 10 days out and it usually doesn't handle the mesoscale analysis well at all. Same with GFS, it may say somethings gonna happen agreeing with the EURO (which it kind of sort of does right now, but not really) but as we saw with this last event more local / Mesoscale oriented forecast models handled it better and had the soundings that held the final death nail for a good portion of it. 

10 days out, aka Tuesday the 24th-ish, is the period in question where the Euro has the 540 (freezing precip) line all the way out into the gulf with a low tracking up from the gulf over our region a la 09/10' storm. 

Not going to remotely consider getting excited about that this far out, or even consider it yet. Next Monday? That'll be a different story. We'll see how gun shy DDD 

is....

I'll be sure to check on the Facebook Wizard of Blizzards in Dublin Ga to see what he says also.


----------



## Mountainbuck

My leg twitched


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Mountainbuck said:


> My leg twitched



I'd get that looked at if I were you.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if you're referring to the Euro potential.........It's the Euro, it says lots of crazy things 10 days out and it usually doesn't handle the mesoscale analysis well at all. Same with GFS, it may say somethings gonna happen agreeing with the EURO (which it kind of sort of does right now, but not really) but as we saw with this last event more local / Mesoscale oriented forecast models handled it better and had the soundings that held the final death nail for a good portion of it.
> 
> 10 days out, aka Tuesday the 24th-ish, is the period in question where the Euro has the 540 (freezing precip) line all the way out into the gulf with a low tracking up from the gulf over our region a la 09/10' storm.
> 
> Not going to remotely consider getting excited about that this far out, or even consider it yet. Next Monday? That'll be a different story. We'll see how gun shy DDD
> 
> is....
> 
> I'll be sure to check on the Facebook Wizard of Blizzards in Dublin Ga to see what he says also.



Just hanging in waiting for the patented Miggy . . .  _*"Blue sky, nice sunny day likely" *_post.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> Just hanging in waiting for the patented Miggy . . .  _*"Blue sky, nice sunny day likely" *_post.



Was last Saturday not a clear Bluebird Sky?


----------



## parisinthe20s

Even if there is no snow potential, for the love of god give me back my cold weather, that's all I'm askin. Please and thank you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

parisinthe20s said:


> Even if there is no snow potential, for the love of god give me back my cold weather, that's all I'm askin. Please and thank you



After we're done with the gathering next weekend it can get as cold as it wants.


----------



## blood on the ground

What did i miss?


----------



## Greene728

I'm personally loving the current weather pattern we are in! 
Keep that freezing junk up north. And how in the world could anyone consider this "muggy". Really?


----------



## Water Swat

Today was perfect. All you office job people that ask for snow and cold should move where that's normal.


----------



## smokey30725

Greene728 said:


> I'm personally loving the current weather pattern we are in!
> Keep that freezing junk up north. And how in the world could anyone consider this "muggy". Really?



Yup. Up here near chattanooga it's been foggy all day and you start heating up after a few minutes outside. For the love of all that's holy, just let us cool off for a while!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

smokey30725 said:


> Yup. Up here near chattanooga it's been foggy all day and you start heating up after a few minutes outside. For the love of all that's holy, just let us cool off for a while!


Careful there snowflake!!..........We wouldn't want you to melt!!!

I'm enjoying the fact that........The heater is not running, and the air conditioner is not running!!

I'm Guessing you have more money to spare than I do


----------



## smokey30725

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Careful there snowflake!!..........We wouldn't want you to melt!!!
> 
> I'm enjoying the fact that........The heater is not running, and the air conditioner is not running!!
> 
> I'm Guessing you have more money to spare than I do



I wish. I'm still recovering from the high cooling bills from this summer, lol.


----------



## 3ringer

Crickets


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

3ringer said:


> Crickets



Bring some to the DOCO next weekend. There's a few ponds there.


----------



## 3ringer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bring some to the DOCO next weekend. There's a few ponds there.



Man I wish I could join y'all. I have camping fever and love to cook.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

3ringer said:


> Man I wish I could join y'all. I have camping fever and love to cook.



You're not that far away. What's stopping you?


----------



## smokey30725

It's too quiet in here...................


----------



## NCHillbilly

smokey30725 said:


> I wish. I'm still recovering from the high cooling bills from this summer, lol.



You really need to consider Minnesota or maybe Alaska or Iceland if this weather is "muggy" to you. And I have never in my life spent a single red cent on cooling in the summer, but it costs me a durn fortune to heat in the winter. Bring on spring!


----------



## parisinthe20s

Iceland has beautiful weather, I have family in húsavík. Greenland is colder, about this time of year I think their average temp is the teens. Iceland, depending on what part is usually low 30s. Perfect for me


----------



## Mountainbuck

Don't know anything about the models but Mathew east had a video showing something interesting for the end of the month 2 things I believe


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Don't know anything about the models but Mathew east had a video showing something interesting for the end of the month 2 things I believe



Sounds good!


----------



## smokey30725

James Spann just tweeted that the warmth will dissipate rapidly towards the end of the month. In other news, I've killed several mosquitoes over the last few days.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Yes sir


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Mountainbuck said:


> Don't know anything about the models but Mathew east had a video showing something interesting for the end of the month 2 things I believe



I mentioned it early based on a question someone had on here. It is out there, it is not a definite yet, so I'm gonna sit and wait. Spent an hour with DDD this morning and neither one of us brought it up, so it's not a priority head turner yet.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Rats


----------



## hmaddox

Ready for some head turning - makes winter more fun!!!  or summer - am confused as hot as it was today


----------



## CamoDawg85

Isn't the Midwest getting pounded with ice right now? I'll take warm temps over that junk any day. But the models for the end of the month have my ears perked. Hopefully it brings WHITE with it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Y'all are glutton for punishment aren't you?


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all are glutton for punishment aren't you?



I was thinking up a witty retort, but then I had to kill another mosquito.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> I was thinking up a witty retort, but then I had to kill another mosquito.


----------



## Greene728

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all are glutton for punishment aren't you?



No Sir! I'm not at all. I'm plum pleased with the current weather. Wish we could park a major ice storm or something over some of the other whiners houses though...


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I mentioned it early based on a question someone had on here. It is out there, it is not a definite yet, so I'm gonna sit and wait. Spent an hour with DDD this morning and neither one of us brought it up, so it's not a priority head turner yet.



That's the problem. It's 11-14 days out and it's been 11-14 days out for a while.  First we thought it would change around the 21-22nd.  Now we are talking 25-26th.  

Only thing that gives us hope is the EURO seems to have the same feeling but we are talking about something 2 weeks down the road and even then it's just cold.  

I am not impressed.  

I am more impressed with the Falcons and fishing temperatures for January.


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD ....Miguel .. Bring back winter! Turkeys are already gobbling here at the house!


----------



## RinggoldGa

I'm a snow lover but I'm not going to lie, going out for a bike ride in mid january without any cold weather gear was awful nice.  Was 67-70 my entire time in the saddle.  

If it can't turn white, an early spring is accceptable.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> I'm a snow lover but I'm not going to lie, going out for a bike ride in mid january without any cold weather gear was awful nice.  Was 67-70 my entire time in the saddle.
> 
> If it can't turn white, an early spring is accceptable.



Let's just hope that early spring doesn't bring lots of naders.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let's just hope that early spring doesn't bring lots of naders.



True.  We're a bit sensitive to that up here


----------



## Matthew6

blood on the ground said:


> DDD ....Miguel .. Bring back winter! Turkeys are already gobbling here at the house!



then kill them


----------



## Mountainbuck

So... check back in 2 weeks


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> So... check back in 2 weeks



Pretty much.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Smokey you need to get them dogs to shaking


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Smokey you need to get them dogs to shaking



No doubt. This cold weather to warm weather and back is nuts. No wonder half my department is out with the flu.


----------



## RinggoldGa

smokey30725 said:


> No doubt. This cold weather to warm weather and back is nuts. No wonder half my department is out with the flu.



Already had two positive flu tests today here at our Fam Med office.


----------



## blood on the ground

Matthew6 said:


> then kill them



...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> Already had two positive flu tests today here at our Fam Med office.



I was always good at learnin stuff but never did do test real good. I'd prolly fail a flu test first try. 

When I went through Wilderness First Responder Training a few years ago one of the gals in the class was a GS-14 with the CDC (0-5 Military equivalent) and had a brain full of knowledge of virus strains and research. She said that the flu vaccine has to be set to cover 3 of the roughly 1000 strains a year in advance. It was during the bird flu pandemic hoopla and she was honest enough to admit that that particular virus was highly unstable outside of a host and really wasn't a threat to the US at all. Contrary to the government disaster of the day talk. 

She even reinforced my decision to not take the flu shot beyond the one time I had it years ago, given that it is a 3 out of 1000 SWAG that they were getting it right. This is not a promotion for others not to take it, especially those with compromised immune systems, but it is the path I chose 30 or so years ago. I do take extra care not to go touching stuff that sick snotty folks do during the season either, stay outside as much as I can, wash my hands often and keep them away from my face as much as possible. Using the steri-wipes at stores on buggies is a must. 

Outside of all of that, weather is not a determining factor to getting a cold or the flu. A compromised immune system, exposure to carriers or surfaces that have recently been touched by carriers are the perps for that mess. Getting cold in the morning and hot in the afternoon in and of itself will not give you a cold, and certainly wont give you the flu. 

OH, and the Euro is still trying to bring cold to us next Tuesday, if anyone was wondering.....


----------



## Mountainbuck

Any moisture??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Mountainbuck said:


> Any moisture??



GFS says yes, marginal at best, but then, the GFS is not on board with the cold air that the EURO is for the same period. Non-Compliance among models is the standard for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Looking forward to the rest of winter!


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was always good at learnin stuff but never did do test real good. I'd prolly fail a flu test first try.
> 
> When I went through Wilderness First Responder Training a few years ago one of the gals in the class was a GS-14 with the CDC (0-5 Military equivalent) and had a brain full of knowledge of virus strains and research. She said that the flu vaccine has to be set to cover 3 of the roughly 1000 strains a year in advance. It was during the bird flu pandemic hoopla and she was honest enough to admit that that particular virus was highly unstable outside of a host and really wasn't a threat to the US at all. Contrary to the government disaster of the day talk.
> 
> She even reinforced my decision to not take the flu shot beyond the one time I had it years ago, given that it is a 3 out of 1000 SWAG that they were getting it right. This is not a promotion for others not to take it, especially those with compromised immune systems, but it is the path I chose 30 or so years ago. I do take extra care not to go touching stuff that sick snotty folks do during the season either, stay outside as much as I can, wash my hands often and keep them away from my face as much as possible. Using the steri-wipes at stores on buggies is a must.
> 
> Outside of all of that, weather is not a determining factor to getting a cold or the flu. A compromised immune system, exposure to carriers or surfaces that have recently been touched by carriers are the perps for that mess. Getting cold in the morning and hot in the afternoon in and of itself will not give you a cold, and certainly wont give you the flu.
> 
> OH, and the Euro is still trying to bring cold to us next Tuesday, if anyone was wondering.....



The flu is a rapidly mutating virus and every year it's a best guess scenario to try and determine the strains to put in the shot.  Some years they nail it, others they don't.

But, the years they don't nail it there is still some immunity conveyed.  Plenty of studys showing fewer hospitalizations, fewer complications, less missed work time in those who were vaccinated but still got the flu compared to those that didn't get immunized.

In the elderly, those with certain chronic diseases (particularly lung and heart issues), and as you mentioned those with compromised immune systems can benefit GREATLY from the shot.

Also, certain strains have a particular prediliction for pregnant women.  I think it was the H1N1 swine flu from a 4-5 years ago that was particularly severe for pregnant women.  I know of two young healthy pregnant women in chattanooga who were killed by it. Both were unvaccinated.  

I've had the flu shot every year but one since '98.  That one year I didn't get it (2004) I got the flu.  Was out of work a week and in bed unable to walk for 3 days.  I thought I was going to die and I was a healthy 30 year old.  No way do I want to go through it again.


----------



## smokey30725

Our facebook friend is sending up the red flag for severe weather this coming Sunday. Prepare accordingly.


----------



## blondiega1

smokey30725 said:


> our facebook friend is sending up the red flag for severe weather this coming sunday. Prepare accordingly.



smh






.


----------



## smokey30725

blondiega1 said:


> smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Don't mock him. He's at least 7% accurate in his forecasts*




*when using other people's data and models.


----------



## Greene728

Spann is sounding the alarm also for a "possible potent event". 
Hope it loses some steam before crossing into Jawga!

Ohhh Miggy???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Greene728 said:


> Spann is sounding the alarm also for a "possible potent event".
> Hope it loses some steam before crossing into Jawga!
> 
> Ohhh Miggy???



The facebook phenom isn't far off, but he uses a ton of words to set up an unknown in terms of long range. In terms of near range, SPC day 6 is a stretch but then again typically NOAA doesn't predict that far out unless projections are good. Not sure why the FP has to talk so much and not just show a map. 

Here it is, expect it to change. We are 5 days out, talking Sunday night into Monday morning right now. Let me get within range of the NAM then we can nail down a better potential. Right now surface to 500mb dynamics are not that great compared to common spring time severe outbreaks. If it gets to lookin hinky I'll let you know, except during Friday evening, Saturday and Sunday morning, I'll be camping


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the bad weather!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

It is all white.   Is the entire country covered in snow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## JonathanG2013

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is all white.   Is the entire country covered in snow?



I hope your joking.   


Miguel,

I saw the possibility of bad severe weather on Sunday. Do you think the storms could be bad enough to have Tornado's in January?


----------



## blondiega1

JonathanG2013 said:


> I hope your joking.
> 
> 
> Miguel,
> 
> I saw the possibility of bad severe weather on Sunday. Do you think the storms could be bad enough to have Tornado's in January?




Oh I hope not!  The hubby is traveling from Georgia to Oklahoma this weekend to pick up my father in law's Newell Motorcoach from the Newell plant.




.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> I hope your joking.
> 
> 
> Miguel,
> 
> I saw the possibility of bad severe weather on Sunday. Do you think the storms could be bad enough to have Tornado's in January?



I don't see Naders being a threat just yet, but looks like SOWEGA will get the brunt of whatever comes our way. 

This thing isn't done morphing yet, so they are just throwing out precursory warnings for Georgia. Alabama on the other hand, is always a powder keg. 

Typically when storms this time of year are being pushed by a strong cold front it tends to accelerate through Georgia where it trained longer through other states. 

Also this is a deeper cold system, in terms of location so even the upper atmosphere winds are moving in the general SW to NE direction, as apposed to NW to SE with surface winds at a SW to NE direction causing crossover turbulence. 

All of this is merely what the GFS is speculating currently. We still have a few more model runs to nail it down good.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SPC has expanded the 15% convection zone over yesterday. 

This is for Sunday 22nd @ 1200z (7am) to Monday 23rd @ 1200z.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Joe *******i on Twitter is saying the SE is gonna be in the fridge February and March.


----------



## jbird1

The odd Spring like weather yesterday made me think we will see another snow this year...just a hunch.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Oh I hope we'll be in the fridge. Working outside is much more enjoyable when the weather is cool/cold. I want my winter back, as do my dogs


----------



## smokey30725

parisinthe20s said:


> Oh I hope we'll be in the fridge. Working outside is much more enjoyable when the weather is cool/cold. I want my winter back, as do my dogs



Amen to that. Not to mention not having to deal with the bugs and snakes. Sweating and humidity are highly overrated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jbird1 said:


> The odd Spring like weather yesterday made me think we will see another Ice Storm this year...just a hunch.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## blondiega1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Joe *******i on Twitter is saying the SE is gonna be in the fridge February and March.



I figured winter wasn't done with us yet!



.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

blondiega1 said:


> I figured winter wasn't done with us yet!
> 
> 
> 
> .



Nope, lots of time to tease left in the season.


----------



## jbird1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you.



I'm all ears.


----------



## Crakajak

smokey30725 said:


> Amen to that. Not to mention not having to deal with the bugs and snakes. Sweating and humidity are highly overrated.



I was swatting mosquitoes Saturday while pruning trees.No No:


----------



## NCHillbilly

smokey30725 said:


> Amen to that. Not to mention not having to deal with the bugs and snakes. Sweating and humidity are highly overrated.



Frozen ground, frozen ears, sky-high heating bills, frosty windshields, and dead, gray things are highly overrated too. I like snakes a lot more than ice. Bring on the skeeters and the biting fish.


----------



## rydert

NCHillbilly said:


> Frozen ground, frozen ears, sky-high heating bills, frosty windshields, and dead, gray things are highly overrated too. I like snakes a lot more than ice. Bring on the skeeters and the biting fish.



thread killer


----------



## smokey30725

Hillbilly's always been a malcontent.


----------



## Nicodemus

NCHillbilly said:


> Frozen ground, frozen ears, sky-high heating bills, frosty windshields, and dead, gray things are highly overrated too. I like snakes a lot more than ice. Bring on the skeeters and the biting fish.





You could always move to God`s Country.


----------



## 25.06

NCHillbilly said:


> Frozen ground, frozen ears, sky-high heating bills, frosty windshields, and dead, gray things are highly overrated too. I like snakes a lot more than ice. Bring on the skeeters and the biting fish.



Most of these people are crazy, the weather has been great lately for January.


----------



## elfiii

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Joe *******i on Twitter is saying the SE is gonna be in the fridge February and March.




Clown maps.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Nicodemus said:


> You could always move to God`s Country.



say Frosty the Snowman.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> You could always move to God`s Country.



This _is_ God's Country, except for about December-mid-March.  In my ideal world, I would leave here after the first snow ( I enjoy one or two, believe it or not, but after a couple a week for three months they start to get old,) and head to your neck of the woods until about April 15th.  I wouldn't mind the snow so much if I didn't have to make an 80-mile round trip through it every day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> Clown maps.



Not too much.


----------



## smokey30725

Any updates to report? We going to have any spinny things coming through this weekend?


----------



## smokey30725

For what it's worth, our Facebook friend is in full-blown panic mode right now.


----------



## smokey30725

Anybody?????


----------



## blondiega1

smokey30725 said:


> Any updates to report? We going to have any spinny things coming through this weekend?





smokey30725 said:


> For what it's worth, our Facebook friend is in full-blown panic mode right now.



I've been concerned as well.  Especially since the best thing to ever happen to me is hitting the road on Saturday headed to Oklahoma.


.


----------



## smokey30725

Miggy,

Is he somewhat accurate or overplaying this?


----------



## DDD

The mexican will be along in a bit.  The severe wx is a little more short range detailing.  I will run over and bump him.  I think he is asleep under his sombrero, it's so warm outside he's sleeping under his favorite tree.

I am keeping an eye on the Surface Cape values and right now they look to be more intense over MS and Alabama on Sunday.  There is high pressure up over North Carolina and Virginia and that HP could keep our air mass stable enough to keep the tornadoes away.  However that does not mean we won't see some severe thunderstorms.  Today is Thursday and the situation needs to be monitored closely.  

The wind shear values are concerning over our area so it is not a slam dunk that the CAD will keep us stable.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring it on triple D bro!


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said:


> The mexican will be along in a bit.  The severe wx is a little more short range detailing.  I will run over and bump him.  I think he is asleep under his sombrero, it's so warm outside he's sleeping under his favorite tree.
> 
> I am keeping an eye on the Surface Cape values and right now they look to be more intense over MS and Alabama on Sunday.  There is high pressure up over North Carolina and Virginia and that HP could keep our air mass stable enough to keep the tornadoes away.  However that does not mean we won't see some severe thunderstorms.  Today is Thursday and the situation needs to be monitored closely.
> 
> The wind shear values are concerning over our area so it is not a slam dunk that the CAD will keep us stable.



Get this unstable stuff out of here and bring us some snow!


----------



## blood on the ground

smokey30725 said:


> Get this unstable stuff out of here and bring us some snow!



NO! Lets ride out a severe storm or two and then go back to winter!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I'm eating fried poke chop, cabbage, scalloped taters, cone bread n sweet tea at Camptons. 

Then imma go back to my job site for a couple more hours. Then I'll come look at the puter  and see if there's  any naders  coming. 

Ya'll  gonna have to hang tight for a while.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm eating fried poke chop, cabbage, scalloped taters, cone bread n sweet tea at Camptons.
> 
> Then imma go back to my job site for a couple more hours. Then I'll come look at the puter  and see if there's  any naders  coming.
> 
> Ya'll  gonna have to hang tight for a while.



Can i have a bafroom break?


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm eating fried poke chop, cabbage, scalloped taters, cone bread n sweet tea at Camptons.
> 
> Then imma go back to my job site for a couple more hours. Then I'll come look at the puter  and see if there's  any naders  coming.
> 
> Ya'll  gonna have to hang tight for a while.



This is your job site. Snap to it!


----------



## DDD

I have run all over the different maps and in a synopsis, this looks to be pretty rough for Mississippi and Alabama, however Sunday could get rough around here for sure.

The head mexican will be along later after his tators wear off.


----------



## DDD

Also... the long range 10-15 day models are trying to bring old man winter back.  Nothing worth honking about.  It's light at best.  Mostly for the mountains.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm eating fried poke chop, cabbage, scalloped taters, cone bread n sweet tea at Camptons.
> 
> Then imma go back to my job site for a couple more hours. Then I'll come look at the puter  and see if there's  any naders  coming.
> 
> Ya'll  gonna have to hang tight for a while.



We will have to check back after work, 2 hr lunch and 2 hr work,then the drive home.Hope you can update by 6.


----------



## Nicodemus

blood on the ground said:


> NO! Lets ride out a severe storm or two and then go back to winter!





We just rode out one. Last thing we need now is another one right now. Parts of Southwest Georgia still have a pile of restoration and cleanup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Alrighty boys and girls, flying blind here as in I haven't had a chance to listen to Spann or Chandley to see what their take on tonight is. 

I've looked at a plethora of upper air dynamic maps, upper air moisture maps and composite parameter, shear and instability maps. Strange setup for mid January, but doesn't look that volatile, at least for us. (I'll draw a clown map) Might be a decent breeze with a thunderstorm from West Point Lake up through Atlanta and into NE GA, but I'm not seeing a lot of instability and the bulk crossover is weak at best. The vertical velocity is best at 700 mb (9,900 ft +/-) and weaker below that, crossover shear from surface to 850 mb is nominal but not crazy. 

Time frame??? 10pm tonight til 8am tomorrow morning. 

Frankly, I'm just not seeing a lot to be worried about. I will qualify that with always be prepared and always listen to your local pro mets for your area. Don't get kilt cause I didn't see no naders comin yor way. 

Again, clown map of areas I think most likely to see a good Thunderstorm tonight in Yellow with Orange being the most likely. Do not take this to the bank, this is a clown map. Listen to your local mets for your safety.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Alrighty boys and girls, flying blind here as in I haven't had a chance to listen to Spann or Chandley to see what their take on tonight is.
> 
> I've looked at a plethora of upper air dynamic maps, upper air moisture maps and composite parameter, shear and instability maps. Strange setup for mid January, but doesn't look that volatile, at least for us. (I'll draw a clown map) Might be a decent breeze with a thunderstorm from West Point Lake up through Atlanta and into NE GA, but I'm not seeing a lot of instability and the bulk crossover is weak at best. The vertical velocity is best at 700 mb (9,900 ft +/-) and weaker below that, crossover shear from surface to 850 mb is nominal but not crazy.
> 
> Time frame??? 10pm tonight til 8am tomorrow morning.
> 
> Frankly, I'm just not seeing a lot to be worried about. I will qualify that with always be prepared and always listen to your local pro mets for your area. Don't get kilt cause I didn't see no naders comin yor way.
> 
> Again, clown map of areas I think most likely to see a good Thunderstorm tonight in Yellow with Orange being the most likely. Do not take this to the bank, this is a clown map. Listen to your local mets for your safety.



Thanks, buddy, let's hope we just get some good thunderboomers for everyone to enjoy with no damage or injuries.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Thanks, buddy, let's hope we just get some good thunderboomers for everyone to enjoy with no damage or injuries.



We always hope and pray for that being the case. Them naders don't do anyone any good.


----------



## smokey30725

Is Sunday going to be the disaster that our Facebook Guru says it will be?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Is Sunday going to be the disaster that our Facebook Guru says it will be?



Haven't looked at the Facebook Phenom's page yet either. Busy trying to get invoices done to collect the green stuff tomorrow. I did look at the maps on Sunday into Monday and they don't jive with what the SPC says is the areas of concern, so I'm gonna let them lay until tomorrow and see what they say then. Might have to borrow some of Quacks Internet to do my crystal ball gazing for Sunday.


----------



## mguthrie

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haven't looked at the Facebook Phenom's page yet either. Busy trying to get invoices done to collect the green stuff tomorrow. I did look at the maps on Sunday into Monday and they don't jive with what the SPC says is the areas of concern, so I'm gonna let them lay until tomorrow and see what they say then. Might have to borrow some of Quacks Internet to do my crystal ball gazing for Sunday.



Speaking of such. What's the weather looking like for the DOG


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mguthrie said:


> Speaking of such. What's the weather looking like for the DOG



Good tomorrow, maybe a little wet on Saturday and what I said a minute ago about Sunday. 

Put it this way. I'm gonna be there if that tells you anything.


----------



## smokey30725

Good steady rain up here. It is certainly welcome.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I didn't stay up to monitor the entire state and slept like a baby in that slow rain we had. I trust everyone else fared well? If not, let me know, that's how I learn. 

NAM is running and I expect the SPC to change their convective outlook accordingly. Their last update was at 0530z (12:30 am) this morning. Unless they're basing their data on the GFS, which I just can't see doing this close to the event. 

The GFS lines up with what they were forecasting yesterday, the NAM is what happened. The GFS is also running and if you're believing it then SOWEGA and N. FL. will get the heavier stuff late Saturday and Sunday into Monday and folks north of that will be lucky to see a good shower. 

NAM says folks in E.CENT MS./ W. CENT. AL. up through NWGA will get the heavier stuff Sunday into Monday with a little more volatile potential at the onset. 

Gotta love it when there is no model agreement. I'll keep an eye on it while I'm at the DOCO later today and see if things moderate some between the two model products.

Until then, and for GA, I'm just not seeing it with the NAM and the GFS is telling a completely different story. The updated SPC should be interesting.

If you need a chuckle you can always venture over and read the Facebook Phenom as he deflects to the Weather Channel now that he has been busted in round one about what HE was seeing.


----------



## smokey30725

I particularly enjoyed the write up where he is predicting winter weather both next week and all the way out to March 16.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> I particularly enjoyed the write up where he is predicting winter weather both next week and all the way out to March 16.



Gotta love a palm reader.


----------



## RinggoldGa

smokey30725 said:


> I particularly enjoyed the write up where he is predicting winter weather both next week and all the way out to March 16.



I question your sanity for continuing to follow him!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> I question your sanity for continuing to follow him!



No kidding. It's like tuning in to MSM to see what they'll get wrong about Trump today.


----------



## smokey30725

RinggoldGa said:


> I question your sanity for continuing to follow him!



It's like a never-ending car wreck. It's difficult to look away. I think he took the challenge of "how much more of a goober can you possibly look like" to a new level.


----------



## smokey30725

Things must be deteriorating rapidly. He has cancelled the concert he was supposed to be singing at on Sunday due to the impending weather apocalypse.


----------



## Nitram4891

Anyone want to PM me this dudes FB page?  Looking for a few laughs.  Thanks in advance


----------



## smokey30725

Pm sent


----------



## Nitram4891

Oh my!!!  LoL


----------



## Nitram4891

Thanks for the PM....what a dumpster fire


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I could use a good laugh if you guys don't mind sending it my way.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

He's an odd little duck, but at the time when I did my search there were "1000 people talking about him."


----------



## keithsto

I'd like the link too.


----------



## Crakajak

pm sent


----------



## keithsto

Wow...no words.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

keithsto said:


> Wow...no words.



I didn't see anything particularly shocking, but then again I was going post by post and hadn't made it all the way back to the last winter storm.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Nevermind, found the dumpster fire.


----------



## Crakajak

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I didn't see anything particularly shocking, but then again I was going post by post and hadn't made it all the way back to the last winter storm.



I can pronosticate using the old farmers almanac and be a s accurate.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Crakajak said:


> I can pronosticate using the old farmers almanac and be a s accurate.



Yeah, that part wasn't what got me. It was the diatribe on why he fouled it up. 

I can use my weather rock and be more accurate.


----------



## snookdoctor

Hey now, don't count yer chickens while they're still eggs.
We got a torcon-nader situsation coming straight at the bulls eye. I mean 4s and 5s on the clown maps that even the WC won't broadcast any more. Be Forbe-warned, and get yer ruby slip ons ready.

Maybe the FB fool will be half right.....it might rain.


----------



## Patriot44

Nicodemus said:


> We just rode out one. Last thing we need now is another one right now. Parts of Southwest Georgia still have a pile of restoration and cleanup.



Nic, I was down there last Thursday and my God! I would have let you know in advance and asked you to lunch, but it was an impromptu trip. And they are classifying it has straight line winds...

746 here and I can hear the thunder rolling to the west. Going to be a fun day by looking at the RADAR. Mississippistan got toe up last night by the looks of it this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground

Starting up in the 30132


----------



## malak05

Lagrange under tornado warning


----------



## nickel back

malak05 said:


> Lagrange under tornado warning



Upson is an a watch


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Dang it boy


----------



## blood on the ground

Those are some mean looking cells coming across Alabama right now! Looks like Columbus ga will under the gun shortly!


----------



## blood on the ground

Tornadoe warning for Coosa county Al. Thats in my dads back yard!


----------



## blood on the ground

Tornadoe warning for Coosa, Elmore, Lee, Macon, and Tallapoosa Co Alabama. Lots of my family in these areas.


----------



## smokey30725

Good steady rain here near Chattanooga. Hope the bad stuff falls apart before it gets to our area.


----------



## nickel back

blood on the ground said:


> Tornadoe warning for Coosa county Al. Thats in my dads back yard!



 Upson county Ga. is under a warning now


----------



## nickel back

Just some heavy rain and a little wind as of right now.....no big deal


----------



## nickel back

Starting to get ugly now


----------



## nickel back

Pines breaking now


----------



## nickel back

That was ugly for a few min here on my side of Upson county


----------



## PappyHoel

Dang..keep safe.  It's been pouring in Dawson all morning.


----------



## Mike 65

It appears a lot of damage north west of Thomaston.
Anyone know how bad it is? 
And exactly where it is.


----------



## blood on the ground

nickel back said:


> Upson county Ga. is under a warning now



Family is okay on my end.... How about down your way nickel back?


----------



## nickel back

blood on the ground said:


> Family is okay on my end.... How about down your way nickel back?



All is good here, had some bad wind and pine tree limbs coming down all over....

Not real sure about the North side, have not left the confront of the house as of yet...


----------



## nickel back

Mike 65 said:


> It appears a lot of damage north west of Thomaston.
> Anyone know how bad it is?
> And exactly where it is.



Wish I had some info for you.....


----------



## blood on the ground

58 and sun trying to peak through at the moment.... Im not excited about the temps rising with another round of storms on the way.


----------



## snookdoctor

Wunder how the dutch oven group is fairing. They looked like they might be wet and wind blown on radar a while ago.


----------



## whitetaco02

Lots of damage around here in the Warner Robins area.  Looks like it was as bad as the NWC had said??

The Walmart in Warner Robins on Booth Road has major damage!


----------



## 3ringer

snookdoctor said:


> Wunder how the dutch oven group is fairing. They looked like they might be wet and wind blown on radar a while ago.



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Wasn't too bad in Woodstock, alot of rain and wind, couple broken branches.supposed to be getting round two starting at 8, or so they say. Was almost 70 today. Seems like old man winter is on strike this year


----------



## Mountainbuck

Any snow coming !?!?


----------



## fountain

Ol ben Jones is talking of some bad stuff coming to mid ga. Word it its going to rough after midnight through daybreak or so


----------



## nickel back

Mountainbuck said:


> Any snow coming !?!?



Go to lake Tahoe California, that have all you want


----------



## DDD

My south Georgia folks, between 11PM and 11AM tonight and into the morning it's going to get very rough and the storms look like they will "train" over and over and over.


----------



## wildlands

sw ga. between 1-6 am possibility of long track tornado's make sure everyone has their weather alerts turned on. This is no joke how much strength this storm is going to have. Today was nothing compared to what tonight and tomorrow are going to bring.


----------



## DDD

wildlands said:


> sw ga. between 1-6 am possibility of long track tornado's make sure everyone has their weather alerts turned on. This is no joke how much strength this storm is going to have. Today was nothing compared to what tonight and tomorrow are going to bring.



That is 100% correct.  This thing is no joke.  

I am seriously concerned for the news outlets and even the weather radio broadcast.  I personally believe there will be multiple tornadoes to try and warn people about and it will be hard for the local METS and the NWS to stay in front of it all.  

Everyone needs to heed the warnings.  

I tell everyone, motorcycle or bicycle helmets, bottled or jugged water, inner room or basement room with NO windows, know your county that you live in and the counties to your North, South and West.  That way you can anticipate the storms coming your direction.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD is the NW corner of the state going to be at risk as well?


----------



## nickel back

Well guess I want get much sleep tonight.


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> DDD is the NW corner of the state going to be at risk as well?



I would say tomorrow afternoon is when you will rock and roll potentially.  However the farther north you go the less of the threat.


----------



## nickel back

How far south you talking DDD?


----------



## DDD

Mississippi is getting HAMMERED right now.  Wow.


----------



## DDD

nickel back said:


> How far south you talking DDD?



Very far south.  Albany, Tifton... heck let me post some pics.

This is 3AM and 5AM simulated radar shots.  The last one is 7AM and I don't think I have to point out the train.


----------



## srb

Very bad night in Mississippi/Alabama ..


----------



## DDD

Albany, Sylvester area needs to take cover now.


----------



## DDD

Albany is going to be too far north, but Baconton, Camilla and Sylvester will be next in line.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looks like y'all had a busy day. We were holding a Storm Chasers Seminar at the Dutch Oven Cookoff. But instead of chasing the rotating cell we let it come to us. Pretty awesome stuff, though a couple might disagree.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BTW, I don't have a phone number for anyone at the DOCO, so if one of y'all that might would give one of them a call and let them know that round three will move through tonight, then another round about daylight. 

They need to keep their heads on a swivel tonight.


----------



## wildlands

Here are two slides I took pictures of from the 7 pm weather brief with the NWS. These show highest chance of long path tornadoes but they could hit anywhere.


----------



## smokey30725

Praying that all my GON friends stay safe tonight.


----------



## kmckinnie

We had a severe thunder head roll by. Lost power.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Tornado just below between Douglas GA &  Pearson


----------



## BriarPatch99

Confirmed tornado hit Atkinson Co(area between Pearson/Douglas


----------



## PappyHoel

Be safe everyone


----------



## mguthrie

11 dead in south ga. WC reporting. Anybody down there with any updates


----------



## nickel back

mguthrie said:


> 11 dead in south ga. WC reporting. Anybody down there with any updates



Fox news is saying the same


----------



## Big un

I'm in Jeff Davis we kept power through the storm at our house but there are a lot of people without. A lot of dirt roads are washed out and we have tress down across paved roads. Friend called to mention a tornado on the southern side of the county. I haven't seen the damage yet. My sisters pond flooded and had her dock and lower part of gazebo under water.  I seen at least 6 inches of rain last night but my gauge ran over after that.


----------



## arrendale8105

30 dead and still counting sad in cook county. Went just north of us in brooks


----------



## elfiii

arrendale8105 said:


> 30 dead and still counting sad in cook county. Went just north of us in brooks



Dang. There's more to come today and tonight too.


----------



## 3ringer

Just saw a bunch of folks tailgating at the Dome. Those tents are going to be flying in a few hours.


----------



## nickel back

arrendale8105 said:


> 30 dead and still counting sad in cook county. Went just north of us in brooks



Praying for all involed.....


----------



## mguthrie

nickel back said:


> Praying for all involed.....



Definitely! A mobile home park south of Adel is apparently where most of these deaths are coming from


----------



## oops1

Scary weekend for sure and it ain't over yet


----------



## SGADawg

Official reports at this time show 7 dead in a mobile home park near Adel, 2 dead in Brooks County and 2 dead in Berrien County.  I suspect the total will rise.

More rough weather, maybe worse than overnight, expected today.


----------



## arrendale8105

mguthrie said:


> Definitely! A mobile home park south of Adel is apparently where most of these deaths are coming from



That is correct. It's right down the rd from one of my employees. He says there's nothing left but insulation and debree. Not one mobile home left. Sad sad for sure


----------



## mguthrie

arrendale8105 said:


> That is correct. It's right down the rd from one of my employees. He says there's nothing left but insulation and debree. Not one mobile home left. Sad sad for sure



Sad for sure. You folks down there try to stay safe. It appears it's going to get rough for us in north ga to


----------



## elfiii

South GA getting hammered again right now.


----------



## blood on the ground

Nothing in 30132


----------



## MOTS

Almost 4" in the gauge this morning in Wheeler. Just started pouring again at 11.45. DISH is in and out, just my luck for the NFC game.


----------



## smokey30725

Just overcast up here near Chattanooga


----------



## KyDawg

Prayers for the folks in South Georgia.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Tornadoes in Baxley and Alma GA....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

It's looking like and all day event and as the day goes on the severe area will spread northward with little relief in the south while this warm moist gulf air clashes with the strong NW upper air dynamics. 

Y'all take care out there and prayers for those already effected.


----------



## blood on the ground

Well Paulding co was just put under a Tornadoe watch.... I really didn't expect to be in the mix today!


----------



## blondiega1

Nothing yet in Dallas, but it's very overcast, the wind is starting to pick up, and you can really feel the moisture in the air.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Well Paulding co was just put under a Tornadoe watch.... I really didn't expect to be in the mix today!


"They" originally didn't think north of 20 would be involved due to the expectation of cooler more stable air. However this system is bringing it's own dynamics with it and the contrast in air masses, velocities and temperatures at different heights could actually make for an interesting powder keg later on. 

Swab your ears out and put on your glasses, you'll need all of your facilities to keep an eye on this one today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

This graphic actually conveys it better. 

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0021.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## blondiega1

Started to rain here in Dallas right at 2p.  A little thunder too.
Nothing serious yet.


----------



## Mr Warren

It rained hard most of the night and right before daylight there was almost constant lightning and thunder. Still raining now at 2:30 pm and we're under a tornado watch till 8pm tonite. Not a whole lot of wind here yet - thank the lord! One huge storm system.
  Has to be due to global warming


----------



## naildrvr

Just a lite rain in western Upson county where the storm came through yesterday. It came through just a little piece from my house. Y'all be safe.


----------



## mguthrie

Albany is under the gun again. Hope Nic and Bama are ok. Anybody heard from them today?


----------



## snookdoctor

Folks around Albany take cover. Confirmed  tornado by spotter, and debris signature on radar


----------



## blondiega1

snookdoctor said:


> Folks around Albany take cover. Confirmed  tornado by spotter, and debris signature on radar



I have quite a bit of family in both Albany and Leesburg.
I hope they are staying safe.
Many of them have been posting on FB that they've gone to areas in their homes to take cover. 



.


----------



## smokey30725

Nothing at all up here near Chattanooga. Hoping at least for some rain.


----------



## Lukikus2

Weird system for sure. Prayers for everyone's safety.


----------



## nickel back

smokey30725 said:


> Nothing at all up here near Chattanooga. Hoping at least for some rain.



Becarefull what you ask for,just be happy being on the side line


----------



## whitetaco02

Nic, talk to us. You okay down there?


----------



## fountain

Ol weather man from Dublin must have been pretty close when he called this one


----------



## Big un

Few pictures from Jeff Davis county this morning. This was all prior to the two bad rounds during the day today.


----------



## whitetaco02

Our county local mets have been calling this for days.


----------



## br6ppc

whitetaco02 said:


> Nic, talk to us. You okay down there?



Wondering about Nic too. I am 4 miles north of Rhine and I was worried about the storm as I was in the direct path. Thankfully, it had lifted by the time it crossed the Ocmulgee river at Abbeville. The worst of the clouds went about a mile or so northwest of me. Lot of lightning and rain, just some wind. Reports of damage from Albany up to Rochelle.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Up until about an hour ago(5pm).... NIC said he was OK ... a few shingles missing and a leak .... 9  & 3/10" rain .... But they were good...


----------



## parisinthe20s

I hope everyone stays safe. I'm thankful Cherokee co seems to be in the safer zone so far. A lot of rain and wind, blew hard enough to blow my front storm door off it's hinges but otherwise ok. I hope everyone is ok!


----------



## smokey30725

We've got a gentle rain going now up here near Chattanooga. Haven't heard the first rumble of thunder.


----------



## Horns

Complete devastation around Albany. Many lives lost. Many injured.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

This is heart breaking. 

https://weather.com/news/news/deadly-severe-storms-tornadoes-south-state-by-state-impacts


----------



## smokey30725

Wind is howling in Flintstone now. Nothing like those south of us got today though. I was watching the weather channel footage and it is heartbreaking for sure. Mother Nature is no joke.


----------



## lbzdually

The rotation of the storms reminds me of a hurricane in Northwest Georgia.


----------



## lbzdually

Wind is gusting close to 40 mph here.  I see a lot of trees down tonight.


----------



## SGADawg

In the past hour, 2 different unofficial sources in Albany have indicated that the death toll from this afternoon's tornadoes may likely reach 60 or more!  What a tragedy if it proves true. One was staging to go into the Paradise Village Mobile Home Park which was completely destroyed and where most of the fatalities are expected. Among others they are to be looking for a 2-month-old child!  

Pray for the people of Albany and all across south Georgia!


----------



## lbzdually

I'm so mad right now.  On several different news sites, the comments sections are full of liberal scumbags who are mocking those in the South saying they deserve it for voting for Trump.   I'm to the point where I would pay money to know where a few of these miserable people are so I could punch them in the face.


----------



## DDD

lbzdually said:


> The rotation of the storms reminds me of a hurricane in Northwest Georgia.



NW GA is going to be under a flood warning here shortly.  That Upper Level Low has closed off and is just spinning.  

It's going to dump water.


----------



## DDD

They are publicly asking for Tornado Recovery Teams in Alabany.

You can call (229) 483-6226 or (229) 483-6227 or (229) 483-6228


----------



## lbzdually

DDD said:


> NW GA is going to be under a flood warning here shortly.  That Upper Level Low has closed off and is just spinning.
> 
> It's going to dump water.



North Alabama is getting now, al it has to do is drift East a bit and we'll be getting soaked.  I just hope the wind stays down.


----------



## blood on the ground

Steady rain in Cartersville


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> NW GA is going to be under a flood warning here shortly.  That Upper Level Low has closed off and is just spinning.
> 
> It's going to dump water.



Don't ignore the winds either. It is going to get to a sustained 20mph today with prolonged gusts in the 40 mph range. As saturated as the ground is, trees ARE going to come down. Be careful where you park your cars today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Click on the map to zoom in to your area. 

http://hint.fm/wind/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looking at the GFS (not a siberian clown map) we will cool off a little bit, more so at night with highs towards this weekend approaching the high 40's low 50's. This will stay this way until next Tuesday or Wednesday when the mid 60's return as our highs. 

No good long term Winter Weather in sight yet. Not on the GFS at least. IF you just have to have a glimmer of hope to hang on to then mid Feb is your next best shot as cold chasing moisture with some snow for our area, but that is also the CFS projecting it, so don't hold too tight to that glimmer. 

My primary concern is the pattern that is already being established moving into the spring, beyond mid February. It could be a very bumpy spring, something we haven't experienced in a few years now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Somebody on Facebook is claiming there is no way to know how many tornadoes there were yesterday. 

DRAMA

Point in case:

From yesterday, and you can use the link for the day before (too many to screen shot)

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/climo/reports/170121_rpts.html


----------



## blood on the ground

Thanks MC...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks MC...



How'd y'all do on the west side of town? 
Watch those trees today.


----------



## 3ringer

Jackson was spared from the storms yesterday . I looked at a live map about 1:00 and I saw a big storm knocking on our door. I looked at the map three hours later and the storms were headed into the Carolinas. It was if it just parted and went around us. I didn't hear any thunder. We just had a light rain. Prayers for the folks in the tornadoes path.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How'd y'all do on the west side of town?
> Watch those trees today.



I was without power for about 4 hrs yesterday. Crazy wind and rain with the last round. Worst part was my work boots was outside on the porch so they gots soaking wet


----------



## MudDucker

Rough day yesterday.  Got up to go duckhunting and as usual, I checked the weather first and then texted the gang that we might need to reconsider, because a tornado was heading right over the place we were to hunt.  Had friends in the path of the storm. That was the twister that hit the Adel area in the dark of night. Then it came again around 2PM, when it hit Albany.  Still haven't heard from one friend there.  I had power up until 4:30PM and then we got straight line winds of about 60 mph.  My lights blinked and have been out ever since.  This morning, winds are kicking pretty good and temps are dropping.


----------



## blood on the ground

MudDucker said:


> Rough day yesterday.  Got up to go duckhunting and as usual, I checked the weather first and then texted the gang that we might need to reconsider, because a tornado was heading right over the place we were to hunt.  Had friends in the path of the storm. That was the twister that hit the Adel area in the dark of night. Then it came again around 2PM, when it hit Albany.  Still haven't heard from one friend there.  I had power up until 4:30PM and then we got straight line winds of about 60 mph.  My lights blinked and have been out ever since.  This morning, winds are kicking pretty good and temps are dropping.



Hate that.. Hope you hear from your friend soon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

MudDucker said:


> Rough day yesterday.  Got up to go duckhunting and as usual, I checked the weather first and then texted the gang that we might need to reconsider, because a tornado was heading right over the place we were to hunt.  Had friends in the path of the storm. That was the twister that hit the Adel area in the dark of night. Then it came again around 2PM, when it hit Albany.  Still haven't heard from one friend there.  I had power up until 4:30PM and then we got straight line winds of about 60 mph.  My lights blinked and have been out ever since.  This morning, winds are kicking pretty good and temps are dropping.



Gonna be a stout windy day. Stay warm and safe best you can. Hope you hear from your friends real soon. Ain't no duck in the world worth risking getting out in that mess.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Some creeks out of their banks in NW GA.  A sight I haven't seen in nearly a year.  

Thinking about those in South Ga though.


----------



## smokey30725

Saw several swollen ponds and creeks myself this morning. Glad to have the rainfall but my prayers are with those folks in south Georgia. I sure hope this is not a signal that a mild winter will lead to a very rough spring, as Miggy mentioned. Give me cold and snow over this mess any day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The first images are in from the new GOES-16 WX satellite. The clarity is stunning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

As much credit as you folks give DDD and I, we can't be everywhere all of the time. Just like this past weekend, when I was at DOCO, I didn't have access to apprise everyone of the situation that was developing, and to be honest, with early a.m. storms (like 2am) I am likely not going to be here doing it, nor are most of you going to be here watching for me to do it. SO........

In light of recent weather events in South Georgia I am once again compelled to spread the word about S.A.M.E capable weather radios. If you could spend $25 to save you and your families life wouldn't that seem worth it? This radio is programmable to your county and the counties to your surrounding area, customizable for your circumstances. This way you usually only hear alerts and warnings for areas that effect only you. Not the constant alarms that the old weather radios put out.

It can be such an annoying noise, but it is annoying to get your attention that your life may be in danger and give you the opportunity to take shelter and see another day. Please, please, please (I can't state it enough) consider strongly purchasing one of these devices. It is a small price to pay for your safety. We haven't even come close to the prime tornado season for our area yet so consider what it could mean to you and your loved ones in your household.

This is just one resource for purchasing, and many local stores have them as well, either in stock or online. Please get one as soon as possible. It will be the best purchase you ever made, and if you never have to hear it, $25 isn't wasted, it is cheap insurance.

https://www.amazon.com/Midland-WR-1...80412&sr=1-2&keywords=noaa+weather+radio+same


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As much credit as you folks give DDD and I, we can't be everywhere all of the time. Just like this past weekend, when I was at DOCO, I didn't have access to apprise everyone of the situation that was developing, and to be honest, with early a.m. storms (like 2am) I am likely not going to be here doing it, nor are most of you going to be here watching for me to do it. SO........
> 
> In light of recent weather events in South Georgia I am once again compelled to spread the word about S.A.M.E capable weather radios. If you could spend $25 to save you and your families life wouldn't that seem worth it? This radio is programmable to your county and the counties to your surrounding area, customizable for your circumstances. This way you usually only hear alerts and warnings for areas that effect only you. Not the constant alarms that the old weather radios put out.
> 
> It can be such an annoying noise, but it is annoying to get your attention that your life may be in danger and give you the opportunity to take shelter and see another day. Please, please, please (I can't state it enough) consider strongly purchasing one of these devices. It is a small price to pay for your safety. We haven't even come close to the prime tornado season for our area yet so consider what it could mean to you and your loved ones in your household.
> 
> This is just one resource for purchasing, and many local stores have them as well, either in stock or online. Please get one as soon as possible. It will be the best purchase you ever made, and if you never have to hear it, $25 isn't wasted, it is cheap insurance.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Midland-WR-1...80412&sr=1-2&keywords=noaa+weather+radio+same



I agree 100%. I have a portable Oregon Scientific radio that sits on a charger next to my chair. You can leave the tone on for an audible warning or you can set it to silent and the screen lights up and changes colors when an alert goes off. I turn on the audible setting whenever large storms are possible and mute it the rest of the time. Cheap insurance for sure. Mine cost around $30 and is similar to Miggy's with county notifications, etc. Mine monitors all my surrounding counties within a 50 mile radius.


----------



## Nicodemus

The damage, destruction, and loss of life around Albany, Adel, Southwest, and South Georgia, is more than words can describe. Some close Friends and Family members are suffering tremendous loss. In my career I`ve worked hurricanes, tornadoes, floods, ice storms, and blizzards, but catastrophic destruction is something you never get used to, and this one is as bad or worse than anything I`ve ever seen in my life. It`s gonna be a long process with many months of tears, pain, and work, for so many to get even close to being back to a normal life. The loss of life, and everything that has happened this past weekend is a nightmare that won`t go away. 

Please keep these folks in your thoughts and prayers. I ask this with my hat in my hand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> The damage, destruction, and loss of life around Albany, Adel, Southwest, and South Georgia, is more than words can describe. Some close Friends and Family members are suffering tremendous loss. In my career I`ve worked hurricanes, tornadoes, floods, ice storms, and blizzards, but catastrophic destruction is something you never get used to, and this one is as bad or worse than anything I`ve ever seen in my life. It`s gonna be a long process with many months of tears, pain, and work, for so many to get even close to being back to a normal life. The loss of life, and everything that has happened this past weekend is a nightmare that won`t go away.
> 
> Please keep these folks in your thoughts and prayers. I ask this with my hat in my hand.



Already done Nick. Folks down your way are as fine as they get and this breaks my heart.


----------



## blondiega1

Last night wind got pretty bad here for a bit.  (Dallas)  It lifted the cover on the hot tub and completely flip it back over the deck railing. I managed to get it back over and the cover it's self seems ok, but the lifting mechanism is toast. I also had to fish a chair out of the pool and upright a few umbrellas. Everything else around here seems ok just some stuff blown around. Thankfully the wind wasn't any worse and sending my prayers for those in south Georgia that got hit so hard.



.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Hearing a chance of some snow in north Ga next Monday ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DDD said:


> They are publicly asking for Tornado Recovery Teams in Alabany.
> 
> You can call (229) 483-6226 or (229) 483-6227 or (229) 483-6228



A friend of mine in Athens is getting a group together to go help and take supplies and things to the folks in need.


----------



## ChrisLakeCountry

Nicodemus said:


> The damage, destruction, and loss of life around Albany, Adel, Southwest, and South Georgia, is more than words can describe. Some close Friends and Family members are suffering tremendous loss. In my career I`ve worked hurricanes, tornadoes, floods, ice storms, and blizzards, but catastrophic destruction is something you never get used to, and this one is as bad or worse than anything I`ve ever seen in my life. It`s gonna be a long process with many months of tears, pain, and work, for so many to get even close to being back to a normal life. The loss of life, and everything that has happened this past weekend is a nightmare that won`t go away.
> 
> Please keep these folks in your thoughts and prayers. I ask this with my hat in my hand.



Praying for ya'll Nic, seen the pictures and can't even imagine.


----------



## smokey30725

mrs. hornet22 said:


> A friend of mine in Athens is getting a group together to go help and take supplies and things to the folks in need.



I know I'm pretty far away, but I have a full size truck and a 12 foot single axle trailer with drop gate that I would gladly donate the usage of if someone wanted to drive down relief supplies. PM me if that's something that might help.


----------



## Head East

Nicodemus said:


> The damage, destruction, and loss of life around Albany, Adel, Southwest, and South Georgia, is more than words can describe. Some close Friends and Family members are suffering tremendous loss. In my career I`ve worked hurricanes, tornadoes, floods, ice storms, and blizzards, but catastrophic destruction is something you never get used to, and this one is as bad or worse than anything I`ve ever seen in my life. It`s gonna be a long process with many months of tears, pain, and work, for so many to get even close to being back to a normal life. The loss of life, and everything that has happened this past weekend is a nightmare that won`t go away.
> 
> Please keep these folks in your thoughts and prayers. I ask this with my hat in my hand.




Absolutely, Mr. Nic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Sunday was the worst day for tornado deaths since 1969. Trump tells Deal he will help the people of the State of Georgia get through this tragedy.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...939804/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Just saw a report on twitter that stated the damage in Albany was over a mile wide.


----------



## lbzdually

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sunday was the worst day for tornado deaths since 1969. Trump tells Deal he will help the people of the State of Georgia get through this tragedy.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...939804/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



If you want to get your blood boiling read the comments section to that article you posted.  More liberals mocking the victims.


----------



## Head East

lbzdually said:


> If you want to get your blood boiling read the comments section to that article you posted.  More liberals mocking the victims.



I think imo skip the comments.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

lbzdually said:


> If you want to get your blood boiling read the comments section to that article you posted.  More liberals mocking the victims.



I've learned to ignore liberals. All they want is attention, just like a screaming toddler. They quit getting the attention they desire and they'll shut up and think about growing up.


----------



## Jeff C.

I read the comments.....Mother Nature does not discriminate.


----------



## 3ringer

What is Melish talking about on Monday. He said that we have to watch for possible winter weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

3ringer said:


> What is Melish talking about on Monday. He said that we have to watch for possible winter weather.



No idea, I'll let DDD expand on that. 

Here's what I've found. 
Cold chasing wrap around moisture Thursday night. Never a great deal maker for snow. 







Then again Sunday night into the wee hours of Monday morning. Still, not a great deal maker (for now)






Then there's this Mack Daddy Boom Shackalaka event on February 6th,,,,,,,,,,,but the problem is, it's February 6th. Just too far out to be considered anything more than wishcasting on a fantasy clown map at this point. 






Maybe DDD will be along soon to decipher it all.


----------



## smokey30725

Dang, this would happen on the one Monday of the year that I'm supposed to be in Alabama deer hunting. They extended the season to February 10.


----------



## 3ringer

Melish did follow up and said it is hardly worth mentioning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

3ringer said:


> Melish did follow up and said it is hardly worth mentioning.



He would be correct in that assessment.


----------



## Head East

i am not telling anyone around here about the possibility of little white flakes in Augusta.  Nope..nada.  I 'd rather get beat with a fry pan than say its gonna and then have it not.

Some people get real serious about the frozen precipitation around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Head East said:


> i am not telling anyone around here about the possibility of little white flakes in Augusta.  Nope..nada.  I 'd rather get beat with a fry pan than say its gonna and then have it not.
> 
> Some people get real serious about the frozen precipitation around here.



Stay focused young Padawan.


----------



## smokey30725

Tell me more about this February 6 Mack Daddy event............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Tell me more about this February 6 Mack Daddy event............



No need. It's too far out and not worthy of any attention at present. In fact the Euro doesn't even give it a consideration.


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No need. It's too far out and not worthy of any attention at present. In fact the Euro doesn't even give it a consideration.



Hmmm.....this answer does not please me. Perhaps I should consult the Facebook Forecaster to see what he has to say......


----------



## Crakajak

smokey30725 said:


> Hmmm.....this answer does not please me. Perhaps I should consult the Facebook Forecaster to see what he has to say......


Its gonna snow!!!!!somewhere


----------



## blondiega1

https://www.facebook.com/chairmancohilas/videos/1232805623468279/

At 28:45 you can see the area where my Papa's (grandfather) trailer was located. There's nothing left but the roads. He's in SICU and from what I understand, is expected to be okay. I don't have much more info. I just found out late last night.

There's just nothing left. 






.


----------



## smokey30725

The sheer destructive power of a tornado is unimaginable until you see it in person. The neighborhood just a few miles down the road from me was hit hard during the 2011 outbreak. It prompted me to really look at my emergency plan for a storm like this. I wound up installing a safe room in my garage, since my house only has a crawl space. Take a look around your house now, before the spring storm season comes, and determine where you and your family will take shelter should the sirens go off or the alerts start coming. Waiting until the storm is on top of you is no time to try and figure all this out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> The sheer destructive power of a tornado is unimaginable until you see it in person. The neighborhood just a few miles down the road from me was hit hard during the 2011 outbreak. It prompted me to really look at my emergency plan for a storm like this. I wound up installing a safe room in my garage, since my house only has a crawl space. Take a look around your house now, before the spring storm season comes, and determine where you and your family will take shelter should the sirens go off or the alerts start coming. Waiting until the storm is on top of you is no time to try and figure all this out.



Even after you've experienced it personally an EF-4 or 5 will leave you dumbfounded that such power exist on this earth. 

I felt amply safe on the slab home I had back in the late 80's until I got into EMA work and got a first hand look at the Oak Grove damage the day after it happened. I tried to video what I was seeing but finally put the camera down and just sat in awe of what had happened. 

I used to think a bathroom or a closet in the center of my home would protect me. For sure a basement with concrete walls would work right??? That is until I saw a three sided poured wall basement where a house used to stand. In that basement a mom and her two boys went to get away from that tornado. Not even a nail remained. 

It sent chills down my spine and it was at that moment that I knew only six sides concrete can protect you from such monsters, and that is what I now have in my home of the last 10 years.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even after you've experienced it personally an EF-4 or 5 will leave you dumbfounded that such power exist on this earth.
> 
> I felt amply safe on the slab home I had back in the late 80's until I got into EMA work and got a first hand look at the Oak Grove damage the day after it happened. I tried to video what I was seeing but finally put the camera down and just sat in awe of what had happened.
> 
> I used to think a bathroom or a closet in the center of my home would protect me. For sure a basement with concrete walls would work right??? That is until I saw a three sided poured wall basement where a house used to stand. In that basement a mom and her two boys went to get away from that tornado. Not even a nail remained.
> 
> It sent chills down my spine and it was at that moment that I knew only six sides concrete can protect you from such monsters, and that is what I now have in my home of the last 10 years.



Close friend is building a home and has installed an 8 person metal storm shelter into the garage.  It has a door on it like a bank safe.  Half inch thick steel construction.  Has a bunch of anchor bolts into the concrete foundation and eight other anchors drilled several feet into the ground BELOW the foundation.  It's not going anywhere.  

I'm envious.  

I hope to build a home in 4-5 years and my wife has demanded a "safe room" completely encased in concrete in the basement.  I plan to oblige her.  The 99.9% of the time it's not used a shelter it shall double as a climate/humidity controlled gun room.  I look at it as a win/win.


----------



## blondiega1

Arial view.
I spoke with him and he says he remembers the front windows blowing in and something hit him on the head.  The next thing he remembers is being across the street at the curb store and someone saying he needed to go to the hospital. He has no memory of how he got out of what was left.
The debris to the left of the road, where the black truck is on it's side, is all that's left and that's not much of nothing.
It's a miracle he's alive.





.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Some friends and I went to bass pro I forget the year it was but it was that weekend that the sec basketball tournament at the dome had the tornado/wind damage..anyway we were comin back and a tornado went thru the free home/Cherokee feed n seed area. I don't remember the size of it im guessing a 1 but my gosh what we drove thru was the craziest thing ive ever been thru weather wise. I don't ever want to see a 4 or 5 that's for sure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

toyota4x4h said:


> Some friends and I went to bass pro I forget the year it was but it was that weekend that the sec basketball tournament at the dome had the tornado/wind damage..anyway we were comin back and a tornado went thru the free home/Cherokee feed n seed area. I don't remember the size of it im guessing a 1 but my gosh what we drove thru was the craziest thing ive ever been thru weather wise. I don't ever want to see a 4 or 5 that's for sure.



That was 2008 and some crazy weather for sure.


----------



## smokey30725

Where's DDD today? I figured the mere mention of winter weather would have set off an alarm in his house.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was 2008 and some crazy weather for sure.



Time flies! We were in my friends wifes new 4runner. Needless to say the amount of hail that hit it done some damage. No broken windows thankfully. Trees were down everywhere between where we pulled over to the junction of 372/369 we stopped at that store. Ppl were coming out of the back area they said the twister had just went thru pretty close to that store. These ppl that go thru the 4s and 5s I pray for them cant imagine the fear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Where's DDD today? I figured the mere mention of winter weather would have set off an alarm in his house.



Haven't talked to him today. He might be out of town workin.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Toyota I know exactly where you are talking about at 369 and 372. Used to go that way everyday to work.

I remember a bad storm in 98 with Tornado's and hail in Forsyth County.  We had hail the size of baseball and softballs coming down. I have never seen hail that big before. It was me and two dogs in the basement.

Scary moment. 
Feel so bad for the families in south Georgia.

Praying


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> Toyota I know exactly where you are talking about at 369 and 372. Used to go that way everyday to work.
> 
> I remember a bad storm in 98 with Tornado's and hail in Forsyth County.  We had hail the size of baseball and softballs coming down. I have never seen hail that big before. It was me and two dogs in the basement.
> 
> Scary moment.
> Feel so bad for the families in south Georgia.
> 
> Praying



98 was the year Dunwoody got tore up by a tornado. 

I believe Gainesville also got some damage, but not sure if that was the same year.


----------



## Head East

Good gracious Blondie it's a miracle he survived.


----------



## Head East

I remember the one up Gainesville way, but not what year.  Seems like it was 98.  I lived in Sugar Hill at the time.


----------



## smokey30725

Stuff like this is why I wince when I hear folks talking about "come on spring!". It's my least favorite time of the year for this very reason.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Miguel is it rare to get these tornado's in January?


----------



## blondiega1

Head East said:


> Good gracious Blondie it's a miracle he survived.



Indeed it is. When I spoke to him, I asked him how he was doing, he said, "Well, better than dead."  
At least he's still got a sense of humor.





.


----------



## Head East

LOL...he does at that.  happy he is okay.  All the rest is replaceable they say.  I wouldn't want to be faced with it, however.


----------



## carver

blondiega1 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/chairmancohilas/videos/1232805623468279/
> 
> At 28:45 you can see the area where my Papa's (grandfather) trailer was located. There's nothing left but the roads. He's in SICU and from what I understand, is expected to be okay. I don't have much more info. I just found out late last night.
> 
> There's just nothing left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Prayers sent to your family


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the Blizzard!


----------



## smokey30725

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the Blizzard!



Do you know something we don't know????


----------



## RinggoldGa

That Feb 6th possibility Miggy alluded to yesterday has now been on there for multiple GFS runs.  I don't have access to Euro.


----------



## smokey30725

Leg.......tingling........


----------



## Mountainbuck

We might as well talk about it whether it's gonna happen or not! We running outta time and it seems like spring is knocking on the door already!


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> We might as well talk about it whether it's gonna happen or not! We running outta time and it seems like spring is knocking on the door already!



I'm waiting for DDD's light to turn green. That's when you know things are getting real.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the Blizzard!



You been on Fakebook again?


----------



## toyota4x4h

Mountainbuck said:


> We might as well talk about it whether it's gonna happen or not! We running outta time and it seems like spring is knocking on the door already!



Good bring on the pre spawn bassin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I have no opinion on this. DDD has been served notice that his minions are salivating over some sort of prospect of heavenly dandruff, but he is pre-occupied at present. 



> 000
> FXUS62 KFFC 251549
> AFDFFC
> 
> Area Forecast Discussion
> National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
> Issued by National Weather Service Morristown TN
> 1049 AM EST Wed Jan 25 2017
> 
> 
> LONG TERM /Thursday Night through Tuesday/...
> 
> Region trends back to more seasonal conditions through the majorityof the extended forecast period. Medium range models continue to keep region dry through Saturday night.
> 
> Model blend does continue to produce some low-end POPs across the north by Sunday afternoon and overnight into early Monday morning, but the blend still does not
> generate any QPF. Individual models do generate some patchy areas of minimal (just a few of hundredths of an inch) QPF.
> 
> Forecast temperatures would support some mixed rain/snow showers in the highest elevations By Sunday afternoon, changing to isolated, mostly light, snow showers Sunday night.
> 
> The remainder of north Georgia may see some isolated showers by afternoon, mixing with snow overnight.
> 
> Chances remain minimal right now and any possible accumulations would be minimal as well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

And from North Georgia Weather on Facebook


***THIS IS NOT, I REPEAT NOT A FORECAST***


----------



## NCHillbilly

The S-word is in the forecast here about five times in the ten-day.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And from North Georgia Weather on Facebook
> 
> 
> ***THIS IS NOT, I REPEAT NOT A FORECAST***




Can't see because I can not get facebook at work.

Miguel, I have  seen a few North Georgia Weather post before.  Is the guy a meteorologist?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> The S-word is in the forecast here about five times in the ten-day.



At your age you should be used to that by now.


----------



## Nitram4891

NCHillbilly said:


> The S-word is in the forecast here about five times in the ten-day.



Jealous.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> Can't see because I can not get facebook at work.
> 
> Miguel, I have  seen a few North Georgia Weather post before.  Is the guy a meteorologist?



Not sure what he is. DDD knows him, and the boy is dang good at what he does.


----------



## smokey30725

Nothing from our Facebook Forecaster. He's obviously behind the curve on this one.


----------



## Crakajak

Needs to be only rain on the 6th.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At your age you should be used to that by now.



Oh, I am quite used to it, believe me. Doesn't mean I have to like it, though.  April-November here more than makes up for December-March. Except for the snows we sometimes get in April and May. And October. And November.

Bring on spring!


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And from North Georgia Weather on Facebook
> 
> 
> ***THIS IS NOT, I REPEAT NOT A FORECAST***



Map, on the right.  That little oval of white in the middle of the gray in NW GA.  That's my snow dome working overtime. 

Now, this run seems to double down on that Feb 6th thing.  Still way far out but that makes what, 6-7 straight GFS runs with it on the map.  What's the Euro saying?


----------



## smokey30725

stupid snow dome.....................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> Map, on the right.  That little oval of white in the middle of the gray in NW GA.  That's my snow dome working overtime.
> 
> Now, this run seems to double down on that Feb 6th thing.  Still way far out but that makes what, 6-7 straight GFS runs with it on the map.  What's the Euro saying?



Actually that little white dome is nothing. Snow areas are gray graduating to purple the deeper it is. 

You have fooled yourself again.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually that little white dome is nothing. Snow areas are gray graduating to purple the deeper it is.
> 
> You have fooled yourself again.



I know this.  That's my snow dome.  i.e. it keeps the snow AWAY from my house in a several mile radius.   It's a subest of the larger chattanooga dome that can effect the entire region.  Smokey is well aware of the phenomenon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> I know this.  That's my snow dome.  i.e. it keeps the snow AWAY from my house in a several mile radius.   It's a subest of the larger chattanooga dome that can effect the entire region.  Smokey is well aware of the phenomenon!



It is the same as  the DDD dome of doom that we both live under. Never nothing exciting happenin out this way. Heck I had to drive two hours south last weekend just to get a little hail and limbs blown all over me.


----------



## smokey30725

RinggoldGa said:


> I know this.  That's my snow dome.  i.e. it keeps the snow AWAY from my house in a several mile radius.   It's a subest of the larger chattanooga dome that can effect the entire region.  Smokey is well aware of the phenomenon!



our struggle is real.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

#domelivesmatter


----------



## DDD

I have access to the EURO... what ya wanna know?

Did someone say snow?  You may have to squint to see it and drive to the EXTREME N. GA mountains to see those little flakes.


----------



## DDD

There is very little to talk about as far as winter precip goes.

Now, the cold air will look to be in place.  High temps and low temps will be of the cold variety.

If we can get a storm system... Upper Level Low or LPS out of the gulf the cold air that systems need to work with should be around.  That is complete wish casting though.


----------



## smokey30725

So my Feb. 5 and 6 hunting trip should be fine?


----------



## DDD

smokey30725 said:


> So my Feb. 5 and 6 hunting trip should be fine?



At this point in time, yes sir.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

For those that attended the DOCO last weekend and got to chase that one tornado (more like it chased us) standing in the Kitchen Shed here is the path she took. Was 14 miles long and about 500 yards wide. 

From what you experienced just imagine what the folks in it's path felt!! It was rated an EF-1. Any of y'all still wanna go nader chasing with me? 

Oh, and BTW, I spoke with that Nick Burnett fella on Facebook that does the parody on weather reporting live from the field. The boy is a former marine and currently a LEO in Clanton AL. Heck of a nice guy and very talented with a good sense of humor.


----------



## Mountainbuck

It's over


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Mountainbuck said:


> It's over



Winter?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Yes hahahah


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> Yes hahahah



Never!!!!!!


----------



## bucktail

Heck, my peach trees are budding.


----------



## DDD

As I search around tonight scouring the interwebs... something tells me that Winter is about to play a dirty trick on the trees, plants and late winter gardens.

If things keep trending, I am thinking that February and March may be our winter.

Interesting....


----------



## Mountainbuck

Leg...tingling


----------



## Mountainbuck

Any gulf moisture with that DDD


----------



## smokey30725

Let's light this candle......


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You been on Fakebook again?



Aint never been on Facebook... I was just wishing out loud


----------



## DDD

Mountainbuck said:


> Any gulf moisture with that DDD



It's not so much a particular storm.  It's the blocking, the cold air signals and the extended period of time of the cold.  

It's not a sure thing.  Long ways off.  

The mexican and I call it wish casting... it's more of just how things look to be shaping up.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Right on


----------



## DDD

The NAO is going up though which gives me pause, so... 

There are some mixed signals.


----------



## smokey30725

Is this good mixed signals or bad?


----------



## parisinthe20s

So you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## smokey30725

I hope so!!!!!


----------



## Mountainbuck

They are still talking about possibilities of seeing some snow Sunday night in NWGA


----------



## smokey30725

Mountainbuck said:


> They are still talking about possibilities of seeing some snow Sunday night in NWGA



Woo hoo! I'm ready to hear more about this February and March late winter!!!! DDD has breathed a little hope into us!


----------



## smokey30725

Ready for the cold. My grass has grown so much I am going to have to mow it this weekend.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Awful quiet in here.....


----------



## smokey30725

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Is this good mixed signals or bad?



Bad. A positive NAO means early Spring. A negative NAO with good Atlantic blocking means Katie Bar the door. 

Or you could hook your hopes on the Facebook Phenom who is now calling this a clipper. Guess the split jet from Siberia changed it's mind. He also says winter storm by mid-March. 

Let me see, somebody somewhere will have a Nader before April is over.

There, I can be a phenom too...


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Bring on spring and the white bass, striper and crappie run.


----------



## blood on the ground

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Bring on spring and the white bass, striper and crappie run.



You forgot Turkey hunting...... You cant forget the Turkeys


----------



## toyota4x4h

Id go nader chasin with ya Miguel too bad you live in mexico!!


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bad. A positive NAO means early Spring. A negative NAO with good Atlantic blocking means Katie Bar the door.
> 
> Or you could hook your hopes on the Facebook Phenom who is now calling this a clipper. Guess the split jet from Siberia changed it's mind. He also says winter storm by mid-March.
> 
> Let me see, somebody somewhere will have a Nader before April is over.
> 
> There, I can be a phenom too...



So the NAO is showing negative? I'm confrused.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> So the NAO is showing negative? I'm confrused.



It is currently negative but all indices are that it will go positive soon. Not good for the Blizzard Mongers over on FB.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hmmmmm, Euro just won't let go of this anomaly. 






Either the Climatologist inputting data for the NAO are wrong or the Euro has flipped it's lid.


----------



## smokey30725

In other words, we really don't have a clue, lol.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> In other words, we really don't have a clue, lol.



Exactly!!!!


----------



## smokey30725

Maybe DDD will be along to sort it all out for us....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DO NOT!!! take this map to the bank.


----------



## PappyHoel

20% chance cold rain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> 20% chance cold rain



Higher than that

I'm still wrapped around the axle over the addition of mPing to Radarscope. This integration will let ever idjit with a cell phone to report what it's doing in their area.

Here are two images that are going to clog up Radarscope and the NWS with misinformation.


----------



## keithsto

I've decided as long as we continue to get enough rain to claw our way out of the drought situation, I am fine with it.  Pretty much given up on winter precip chances, but if it happens, it is a bonus.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DO NOT!!! take this map to the bank.



You in Dublin today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> You in Dublin today?



Easy there cowboy.


----------



## smokey30725

The Dublin Oracle is predicting a half inch for the extreme northern half of the state, possibly extending as far south as Atlanta. His followers are in a state of panic.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Easy there cowboy.



I'm not a card carrying member. I leave that to the professionals.


----------



## snookdoctor

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Higher than that
> 
> I'm still wrapped around the axle over the addition of mPing to Radarscope. This integration will let ever idjit with a cell phone to report what it's doing in their area.
> 
> Here are two images that are going to clog up Radarscope and the NWS with misinformation.



Emmersome tarnaders. Somebody better call accuweather.


----------



## NCHillbilly

It's snowing here right now. And cold as the dickens.


----------



## smokey30725

NCHillbilly said:


> It's snowing here right now. And cold as the dickens.



There's no need to gloat...........


----------



## NCHillbilly

smokey30725 said:


> There's no need to gloat...........



I wasn't gloatin' at all while I was out there freezing tadeff on a backhoe a while ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

snookdoctor said:


> Emmersome tarnaders. Somebody better call accuweather.



That's my point, except you don't have to call accuweather now. If you have the radarscope app you can simply report on your phone directly to the app using mPing. 

A month ago, and largely due to the Facebook Phenom's antics, Dr. Shepherd was calling for ANYONE who did any kind of forecasting whatsoever, amateur or otherwise to have some sort of official meteorological certification to identify them as qualified to do so. 

Now here this week the very same gentleman is lauding over how great the mPing app will be in expanding data gathering of people reporting ground truth. Perceived tornadoes are the #1 misidentified weather phenomenon by the general public. Sleet and Hail are #2. 

What it tells me is he is happy the NWS is going to have to fact check the millions of GT reports coming in for accuracy. Against what? the radar? certified spotters? a call to the local EMA office???

It just seems like a giant bowl of spaghetti that somebody failed to think through real well.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Miguel in those pictures above, it is pretty easy to tell those or not tornado's. But the normal joe would think it would be and report it as one which is sad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> Miguel in those pictures above, it is pretty easy to tell those or not tornado's. But the normal joe would think it would be and report it as one which is sad.



My point exactly. I've heard women call small hail, sleet, and it's 98 degrees outside and the middle of May. Can you only imagine the reports that are going to come in?


----------



## snookdoctor

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's my point, except you don't have to call accuweather now. If you have the radarscope app you can simply report on your phone directly to the app using mPing.
> 
> A month ago, and largely due to the Facebook Phenom's antics, Dr. Shepherd was calling for ANYONE who did any kind of forecasting whatsoever, amateur or otherwise to have some sort of official meteorological certification to identify them as qualified to do so.
> 
> Now here this week the very same gentleman is lauding over how great the mPing app will be in expanding data gathering of people reporting ground truth. Perceived tornadoes are the #1 misidentified weather phenomenon by the general public. Sleet and Hail are #2.
> 
> What it tells me is he is happy the NWS is going to have to fact check the millions of GT reports coming in for accuracy. Against what? the radar? certified spotters? a call to the local EMA office???
> 
> It just seems like a giant bowl of spaghetti that somebody failed to think through real well.



I'm sure it will happen. Hopefully, the $10 cost for the pro version will limit false gt to some extent, but the biggest reporting problem will lie with those that are equipped with a lil bit of knowledge, and the wannabes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

snookdoctor said:


> I'm sure it will happen. Hopefully, the $10 cost for the pro version will limit false gt to some extent, but the biggest reporting problem will lie with those that are equipped with a lil bit of knowledge, and the wannabes.



That I am aware of, the pro version is not needed to submit mPing reports. I use the pro version but it only gets me dual screen, lightning data, an inspector tool and longer animation loops. Even my spotter information which requires my SN ID# to report is done under the regular version. 

Funny thing is, I give bad intel on a report and I can lose my certification. Someone gives bad intel on an mPing report and "oh well" silly people!!!


----------



## smokey30725

NCHillbilly said:


> I wasn't gloatin' at all while I was out there freezing tadeff on a backhoe a while ago.



Tuck one of them wiener dogs under each arm and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Tuck one of them wiener dogs under each arm and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Mountainbuck

I got me a wiener dog


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I'm a problem solver. It's what I do.


----------



## RinggoldGa

So, what's the verdict on Sunday night into Monday morning in North Ga?  GFS keeps saying a dusting.  NAM says NAH.  

What sayeth the soothsayers?


----------



## parisinthe20s

I'm.loving the weather today. 43° and blue skies. Makes walking my dogs so much nicer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> So, what's the verdict on Sunday night into Monday morning in North Ga?  GFS keeps saying a dusting.  NAM says NAH.
> 
> What sayeth the soothsayers?



The official werd is you might get a dustin or so. 

Or you could go by the Facebook Phenom's clown map.
But rat now I don't recommend it. 






This is David Chandleys map, off of Twitter. A little more believable this early on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

That monster low that brought us the bad weather is wreaking havoc on the NE. 
This pic is from Jonathan MacInis on Twitter


----------



## malak05

Well of course the Euro and then the 18z GFS hinted at a ICY nightmare on the Feb 6th morning only been one run so just gonna continue to watch for awhile before worrying on that... but just because them Falcons in the Super Bowl watch it freeze Atlanta in a coat of ICE the next day...


----------



## ryork

> Well of course the Euro and then the 18z GFS hinted at a ICY nightmare on the Feb 6th morning only been one run so just gonna continue to watch for awhile before worrying on that... but just because them Falcons in the Super Bowl watch it freeze Atlanta in a coat of ICE the next day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that 18Z GFS were to verify (and it obviously probably won't), that would make for one heck of a Sunday night with The Birds playing in the Super Bowl!
Click to expand...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> Well of course the Euro and then the 18z GFS hinted at a ICY nightmare on the Feb 6th morning only been one run so just gonna continue to watch for awhile before worrying on that... but just because them Falcons in the Super Bowl watch it freeze Atlanta in a coat of ICE the next day...





ryork said:


> If that 18Z GFS were to verify (and it obviously probably won't), that would make for one heck of a Sunday night with The Birds playing in the Super Bowl!
> 
> 
> 
> It just might. You just know somebody has said that Hades will freeze over before the Falcons win a Superbowl.
Click to expand...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

If this picture doesn't sober you up, I don't know what will.


----------



## DDD

Ummmmm.... I am not sure what the GFS is smoking, but.... well.... hmmmm....


----------



## Mountainbuck

Give the deets!


----------



## mark-7mag

WXSouth put on FB about 45 mins ago about the potential for winter precip in the SE 10 days out. Euro models I believe


----------



## DDD

mark-7mag said:


> WXSouth put on FB about 45 mins ago about the potential for winter precip in the SE 10 days out. Euro models I believe



EURO is way far north, buries Virginia.

The 18Z GFS drops 15" in the 30019.  14" In Atlanta.  11 In Gainesville.  

It's a snow hammer I-20 and northward.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Well maybe an inch or 2 will verify anyway.


----------



## smokey30725

The heck with leg tingling.......I just wet myself.


----------



## DDD

The ensembles are not that impressive though.  What's even more unimpressive is it's 9 days out.


----------



## smokey30725

We cling to the hope......


----------



## Mountainbuck

Heading to Kroger!!!!


----------



## Mountainbuck

Rise up!


----------



## DDD

If the Low Pressure will ride down along the Florida Gulf Coast, we will be in business.  If it comes 150 miles north, we will have a classic Georgia 38° rain storm.


----------



## smokey30725

Sounds like my hunting trip is now in jeopardy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Not to take away from the visions of sugar plum fairies in you boys heads, but...............Me and DDD just spent 30 minutes discussing the CPC exceedences for March through May and well, though the moisture isn't predicted to cooperate yet (too far out) the temps are considerably above the curve, more so for Mississippi, Alabama and Mid to South Georgia that it could be a very interesting and active spring. Not in a good way. 

Fingers crossed that it isn't. There is just no way to tell until it gets here. 

All of that being said, please make sure you and everyone you know has a weather radio. If they never have to use it then that is awesome. 

Jis sayin dawg.....

That is all.

Carry on.


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not to take away from the visions of sugar plum fairies in you boys heads, but...............Me and DDD just spent 30 minutes discussing the CPC exceedences for March through May and well, though the moisture isn't predicted to cooperate yet (too far out) the temps are considerably above the curve, more so for Mississippi, Alabama and Mid to South Georgia that it could be a very interesting and active spring. Not in a good way.
> 
> Fingers crossed that it isn't. There is just no way to tell until it gets here.
> 
> All of that being said, please make sure you and everyone you know has a weather radio. If they never have to use it then that is awesome.
> 
> Jis sayin dawg.....
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Carry on.



LOL... I just looked back through that convo... if anyone reads it they would need a decoder.


----------



## DDD

This run of the GFS is not going to be as good as the last one IMO... just looking at maps up stream.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> LOL... I just looked back through that convo... if anyone reads it they would need a decoder.



Sheesh without acronyms and abbreviations forecasters would never get info out on time.


----------



## DDD

This run of the GFS is going to be all rain... Energy is WAYYYY north... lets see what it does though.  I can tell you right now it looks nothing like the 18Z


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> This run of the GFS is going to be all rain... Energy is WAYYYY north... lets see what it does though.  I can tell you right now it looks nothing like the 18Z



I was going to compare it to the NAM since it is in range, but it is running right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NAM is much less generous with the potential than the GFS is right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

but we are not 9 days out yet


----------



## turkeyhunter835

DDD said:


> LOL... I just looked back through that convo... if anyone reads it they would need a decoder.



That's why 99% of the time I skip what he post and keep on scrolling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

turkeyhunter835 said:


> That's why 99% of the time I skip what he post and keep on scrolling.



You skip what I post and keep on scrolling?


----------



## hmaddox

So, back to the 9 days out, does it really look promising?


----------



## snookdoctor

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You skip what I post and keep on scrolling?



Billy musta broke his decoder.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

hmaddox said:


> So, back to the 9 days out, does it really look promising?



Who's talkin 9 days out???


----------



## hmaddox

"WXSouth put on FB about 45 mins ago about the potential for winter precip in the SE 10 days out. Euro models I believe
EURO is way far north, buries Virginia.

The 18Z GFS drops 15" in the 30019. 14" In Atlanta. 11 In Gainesville. 

It's a snow hammer I-20 and northward.
__________________
GON Weatherman"

from post last night


----------



## DDD

There are 2 different convo's going here.  Let's straighten everything out before this turns to drivel.  

Short range story:  There is no story.  If you see some flurries then consider yourself lucky.  There is no story here.  Clipper systems NEVER work out for us.  Never.

Long range story:  GFS takes the LPS WAYYYYY too far north and is ALL RAIN.

However, the EURO says, not so fast my friends.  It has a good track of the LPS and blankets North Carolina, Upstate SC and the NE GA mountains in a decent snow.

It's a long ways out.  We get inside of 7 days and one of those 2 has a snow storm threat out there, then we are gonna have to raise the periscope.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

hmaddox said:


> The 18Z GFS drops 15" in the 30019. 14" In Atlanta. 11 In Gainesville.
> 
> It's a snow hammer I-20 and northward.
> __________________
> GON Weatherman"
> 
> from post last night



There's your clue right there that it isn't going to happen.


----------



## hmaddox

So alas, NW GA out of luck.  Sigh.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

DDD said:


> We get inside of 7 days and one of those 2 has a snow storm threat out there, then we are gonna have to raise the periscope.



I thought you said your wife took your periscope away from you.


----------



## Mountainbuck

So winters over and everyone get in a inner room?


----------



## blood on the ground

Sunny and 75 in 30132.....  Got my short shorts on and a belly top on just a workin away in the garden!


----------



## Patriot44

blood on the ground said:


> Sunny and 75 in 30132.....  Got my short shorts on and a belly top on just a workin away in the garden!



Can you ask the wiff to git a pic?


----------



## blood on the ground

Patriot44 said:


> Can you ask the wiff to git a pic?



All we have is a Polaroid camera... Stupid thang ain smart... Dont even have a usb port!


----------



## Patriot44

blood on the ground said:


> All we have is a Polaroid camera... Stupid thang ain smart... Dont even have a usb port!



Going to Beef's to grab a cold one if yens is out this way!  We can talk about weather watchin from da roof.


----------



## smokey30725

The weather is as indecisive as a woman in a shoe store right now.


----------



## smokey30725

Sure got quiet in here.


----------



## parisinthe20s

smokey30725 said:


> The weather is as indecisive as a woman in a shoe store right now.



Very good analogy, and speaking from personal experience, quite true


----------



## smokey30725

Fear not! The Facebook forecaster has spoken!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I am buyind bread and milk now to beat the rush.


----------



## NCHillbilly

We are under a winter weather advisory here for 1-4" tonight.


----------



## 3ringer

NCHillbilly said:


> We are under a winter weather advisory here for 1-4" tonight.



NCHillbilly, Every time I see your avatar without my glasses , it looks like you are fighting off a giant spider. I had to put on my glasses and click on it to see that it was your dogs. Dang i am getting old lol


----------



## smokey30725

Still anxious to hear about next weekend


----------



## Mountainbuck

They done cancelled that didn't they ?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The HRRR is now in range. Not very impressive if you don't live up in NE GA, and even then it ain't nothin to write grandma about.


----------



## smokey30725

How about the next system?


----------



## blood on the ground

Patriot44 said:


> Going to Beef's to grab a cold one if yens is out this way!  We can talk about weather watchin from da roof.



Mmm that all sound nice but in the end a trip to Paulding detention cent would come


----------



## blood on the ground

Heck.... Lets do it... I got a tat that needs finishing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> How about the next system?



HRRR only goes out 18hrs.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Lightly snowing now.  A quick little thick flurry came through about 11:30 this morning and there have been brief bits of snow, but no accumulation.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Pouring snow here for the last couple hours. It's 39*, so it's still struggling to lay on the ground.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> Pouring snow here for the last couple hours. It's 39*, so it's still struggling to lay on the ground.



It's dropped to 36 here and is dropping sleet mixed with snow.  Still no real accumulation.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

In the last 10 minutes, the sleet has really started to pile up.  The woods are turning white, but the pavement is still black.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> In the last 10 minutes, the sleet has really started to pile up.  The woods are turning white, but the pavement is still black.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Snow-sleet mix here now.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Ok, so I just saw some of the craziest winter weather I've ever witnessed.  

I've run into it in Montana before (in the middle of July, no less) but I believe the term for it is graupel.  

It's like soft hail, or very large, fluffy sleet.  

I ain't joking when I say this is the fastest accumulation I've ever seen.  It piled up a half inch or more in about 5 minutes of just pouring down snow.  We were at the in-laws and could hear it beating on the tin roof.  It painted the cars, the ground, and the black top white in just a few minutes.  It was something else!


----------



## DDD

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Ok, so I just saw some of the craziest winter weather I've ever witnessed.
> 
> I've run into it in Montana before (in the middle of July, no less) but I believe the term for it is graupel.
> 
> It's like soft hail, or very large, fluffy sleet.
> 
> I ain't joking when I say this is the fastest accumulation I've ever seen.  It piled up a half inch or more in about 5 minutes of just pouring down snow.  We were at the in-laws and could hear it beating on the tin roof.  It painted the cars, the ground, and the black top white in just a few minutes.  It was something else!



Graupel is the correct term


----------



## NCHillbilly

It is absolutely pouring snow here right now. I went outside to light the grill, and it has put over 1/2" on the ground in less than ten minutes.


----------



## smokey30725

Whole lotta nothin' in Flintstone


----------



## DDD

Snowing in Dawsonville.


----------



## smokey30725

Is the big system still on tap for next week?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Is the big system still on tap for next week?



Just eating you alive isn't it?


----------



## NCHillbilly

About an inch here so far.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Me too!! Wxsouth gives hope


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just eating you alive isn't it?



You like chasing naders. I like the white stuff. Can't we all just get along????


----------



## Greene728

smokey30725 said:


> You like chasing naders. I like the white stuff. Can't we all just get along????




Lol! Well I wish you'd take a couple trips north a year to get your fix and stop wishing this voodoo on us!


----------



## smokey30725

Greene728 said:


> Lol! Well I wish you'd take a couple trips north a year to get your fix and stop wishing this voodoo on us!



Durn it! Winter is supposed to be cold! The other 10 months out of the year more than make up for it!!!


----------



## DDD

Right now the fantasy land system is just that.  A system that has no cold air to work with.  Would be a heck of a rain maker though if the GFS was correct.

Not feeling it boys and girls... not feeling it.


----------



## smokey30725

well......dang.


----------



## RinggoldGa

DDD said:


> Right now the fantasy land system is just that.  A system that has no cold air to work with.  Would be a heck of a rain maker though if the GFS was correct.
> 
> Not feeling it boys and girls... not feeling it.



Headed to Asheville NC next Tue-Sat for a conference.  Hoping a change in altitude and latitude may get me some white stuff. 

If we get some I'm skipping an hour or two of lectures and going for a ride in the snow on my fat bike!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I just want to point out that the crazy Facebook guy was the only one to give a heads up about the snow we got yesterday in extreme north GA.


----------



## NCHillbilly

RinggoldGa said:


> Headed to Asheville NC next Tue-Sat for a conference.  Hoping a change in altitude and latitude may get me some white stuff.
> 
> If we get some I'm skipping an hour or two of lectures and going for a ride in the snow on my fat bike!



Snow is in the forecast, like it is every durn weekend here for half the year.


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I just want to point out that the crazy Facebook guy was the only one to give a heads up about the snow we got yesterday in extreme north GA.


----------



## malak05

2 storms on the GFS past few runs

1st on the 5th/6th period currently outside of extreme NE GA in the CAD nothing but a big ole rain

2nd on the 8th and near perfect track of the Low across FL panhandle but temps still just not right

I guess one would say the 12z GFS today did make a move in the right direction on temps but the cold air is just not coming in properly and hanging during these 2 storms and ain't gonna cut it now still got a few days to maybe see a swing but after the semi-bust earlier this year which looked much more promising then this don't get your hopes up at all not a great look


----------



## DDD

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I just want to point out that the crazy Facebook guy was the only one to give a heads up about the snow we got yesterday in extreme north GA.



Problem with him is he gave EVERYONE snow down to I-20.

Also, NE GA mountains were to get light showers. But nothing major.


----------



## DDD

RinggoldGa said:


> Headed to Asheville NC next Tue-Sat for a conference.  Hoping a change in altitude and latitude may get me some white stuff.
> 
> If we get some I'm skipping an hour or two of lectures and going for a ride in the snow on my fat bike!



You may be in business there.


----------



## blood on the ground

If you want snow ....drive north! I say bring on spring and lets go Turkey hunting and fishing! Im getting a hankerin for a fresh tomatoe sammich!


----------



## Crakajak

blood on the ground said:


> If you want snow ....drive north! I say bring on spring and lets go Turkey hunting and fishing! Im getting a hankerin for a fresh tomatoe sammich!



You should move to Panama. Summertime year round.


----------



## snookdoctor

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I just want to point out that the crazy Facebook guy was the only one to give a heads up about the snow we got yesterday in extreme north GA.



Blind hog/acorn type thing. You shoot enough bullets in the air and one of them has to land somewhere.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I just want to point out that the crazy Facebook guy was the only one to give a heads up about the snow we got yesterday in extreme north GA.



Ban him NC Hillbilly. Ban him NOW!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> If you want snow ....drive north! I say bring on spring and lets go Turkey hunting and fishing! Im getting a hankerin for a fresh tomatoe sammich!



And chase Naders from your roof. I'm with you bro'.


----------



## smokey30725

Twitter is abuzz with talk about this system. Lots of uncertainty it seems.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Twitter is abuzz with talk about this system. Lots of uncertainty it seems.


I think they are talking about a different kind of Snowflake......


----------



## smokey30725

Well, there is that possibility


----------



## blood on the ground

Crakajak said:


> You should move to Panama. Summertime year round.



Who said summer.... I hate the Georgia summers, Sweltering heat and high power bills!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Who said summer.... I hate the Georgia summers, Sweltering heat and high power bills!



So you're a Snowflake?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I'm just going to park this Euro clown map with my notes on it here. DDD should get a chuckle out of it, or maybe not. GFS is running so I'm waiting for a verification in this first step to a solution.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're a Snowflake?



If disliking heat and humidity makes me a snowflake then so be it!


----------



## smokey30725

I'm intrigued....


----------



## gobbleinwoods

quit clowning around


----------



## smokey30725

Even our local channel 3 met says the above average temps are ridiculous for this time of year, lol. At this rate, it'll be 95 in April.


----------



## Jeff C.

I'm confused.....


----------



## Mountainbuck

What is that map showing


----------



## jbird1

Ice


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> Even our local channel 3 met says the above average temps are ridiculous for this time of year, lol. At this rate, it'll be 95 in April.



Good, I'll have a longer season for round two of my Grand Summer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Even our local channel 3 met says the above average temps are ridiculous for this time of year, lol. At this rate, it'll be 95 in April.



If March, April & May are way above normal temps you'd better start digging a storm shelter now.


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If March, April & May are way above normal temps you'd better start digging a storm shelter now.



Way ahead of you!


----------



## snookdoctor

Why you bolt ebbathing to the walls?


----------



## malak05

The 12z GFS & CMC came out with the dreaded Cold chasing moisture look for the 9th and 10th period so just inside the 10 day window outlook. 

The worst possible scenario for winter weather worshipers in the SE, I suppose with the outlook on temps and conditions it's the best your gonna get over next 15 days though really so fun to look at but it's a novelty that hardly ever lines up perfect to bring any substantial snow-fall to the SE. I guess the last time it happened for Georgia particular was 2010 Christmas storm was a similar situation of cold pressing into a rain front in SE and converting to snow... But this look still would need to slow down and have that cutting low that moves across up to NE get a lil further S to be onto something that amounts to much for Georgia. It's fun to look at but don't count on it I suppose look back after Super Bowl Sunday and see if it's still sniffing at something and then cross all your fingers and toes that it times it perfect...haha


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> The 12z GFS & CMC came out with the dreaded Cold chasing moisture look for the 9th and 10th period so just inside the 10 day window outlook.



If you will notice on that clown map the GFS corroborated the Euro with good Atlantic blocking. Combine that with a strong CAD and the ever present and usually under accounted for cold air at the surface can happen.

In other words, Ice Ice Baby.


----------



## malak05

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you will notice on that clown map the GFS corroborated the Euro with good Atlantic blocking. Combine that with a strong CAD and the ever present and usually under accounted for cold air at the surface can happen.
> 
> In other words, Ice Ice Baby.



Yeah that would of course be the live of Georgians here's your ice perhaps... still 10 days out probably ends up a cold rain when all said and done but if you want a true chance of snow you need that moisture to slow down a bit to line up with the cold press into the SE, that ALWAYS works out


----------



## smokey30725

snookdoctor said:


> Why you bolt ebbathing to the walls?



It confuses the tornado.


----------



## blondiega1

Miquel, thoughts?

North Georgia Weather added 2 new photos.
1 hr · 
We may have another severe weather outbreak next week. CAPE and max wind gust next Thursday.


----------



## smokey30725

Yikes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blondiega1 said:


> Miquel, thoughts?
> 
> North Georgia Weather added 2 new photos.
> 1 hr ·
> We may have another severe weather outbreak next week. CAPE and max wind gust next Thursday.



This is the same speculative system that we've been going over (clown maps) regarding the potential for snow or freezing rain. It isn't out of the possibility for severe weather to precede a winter event. 

It is a system we are all watching, but the severe potential is low on the radar right now. If we were to go by these initial models alone E. MS and Cent - N. AL would get the brunt of it. 

It's just too early to sound the alarm bells now. If nothing else because the surface to 850mb crossover winds aren't favorable for such,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yet.


----------



## blondiega1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is the same speculative system that we've been going over (clown maps) regarding the potential for snow or freezing rain. It isn't out of the possibility for severe weather to precede a winter event.
> 
> It is a system we are all watching, but the severe potential is low on the radar right now. If we were to go by these initial models alone E. MS and Cent - N. AL would get the brunt of it.
> 
> It's just too early to sound the alarm bells now. If nothing else because the surface to 850mb crossover winds aren't favorable for such,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yet.






We are headed to Santa Rosa Beach next Wednesday so I hope you are correct.




.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blondiega1 said:


> We are headed to Santa Rosa Beach next Wednesday so I hope you are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Beach dynamics are strange. I have seen good vortex signatures over water and the cell not get warned by the NWS until it is over land. This was during a particularly good outbreak a couple of years ago. I was baby sitting the radar and keeping up with Spann. 

Best thing I can tell you is watch the water. If you see a water spout (tornado over water) heading inland, take cover. That's where it will come from.


----------



## blondiega1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Beach dynamics are strange. I have seen good vortex signatures over water and the cell not get warned by the NWS until it is over land. This was during a particularly good outbreak a couple of years ago. I was baby sitting the radar and keeping up with Spann.
> 
> Best thing I can tell you is watch the water. If you see a water spout (tornado over water) heading inland, take cover. That's where it will come from.




Having just seen my grandfather's home just destroyed and things blown all over the place around here from this last storm, I'm actually more concerned about what I may be coming home to than what we may get at the beach. 

I appreciate you and DDD so much for the information y'all provide.  I'll be watching and following along as we get closer to this potential event.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blondiega1 said:


> Having just seen my grandfather's home just destroyed and things blown all over the place around here from this last storm, I'm actually more concerned about what I may be coming home to than what we may get at the beach.
> 
> I appreciate you and DDD so much for the information y'all provide.  I'll be watching and following along as we get closer to this potential event.



Sorry about your grandfathers place. That's heartbreaking.


----------



## blondiega1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry about your grandfathers place. That's heartbreaking.




Thanks.  That Albany tornado that was on the ground for 70 miles is what hit his house.  He was inside at the time.  Said he remembers the front windows blowing in and then something hit him in the head.  The next thing he remembers is walking across the road to the store for help.  He's got family in Albany helping him and that he's staying with for now.  It's hard to look at the pictures of a place I remember so well and now it's just gone.


.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blondiega1 said:


> Thanks.  That Albany tornado that was on the ground for 70 miles is what hit his house.  He was inside at the time.  Said he remembers the front windows blowing in and then something hit him in the head.  The next thing he remembers is walking across the road to the store for help.  He's got family in Albany helping him and that he's staying with for now.  It's hard to look at the pictures of a place I remember so well and now it's just gone.
> 
> 
> .



That was a mean one. I know they are saying it was and EF-3 but I've been to a few sites the day after destruction and that one has EF-4 written all over it. Glad he made it out ok. Houses can be replaced.


----------



## blondiega1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was a mean one. I know they are saying it was and EF-3 but I've been to a few sites the day after destruction and that one has EF-4 written all over it. Glad he made it out ok. Houses can be replaced.



I said the same thing after seeing the pictures.  Looks like an EF-4 to me.
Thanks again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Here is the link to the list they use in determining their assessment to rate a tornado's damage and scale. 

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/faq/tornado/ef-scale.html

This link better describes the manor in which they rate tornado's. 

https://weather.com/storms/tornado/news/enhanced-fujita-scale-20130206

I still say it was an EF-4, but what do I know.


----------



## blondiega1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here is the link to the list they use in determining their assessment to rate a tornado's damage and scale.
> 
> http://www.spc.noaa.gov/faq/tornado/ef-scale.html
> 
> This link better describes the manor in which they rate tornado's.
> 
> https://weather.com/storms/tornado/news/enhanced-fujita-scale-20130206
> 
> I still say it was an EF-4, but what do I know.




For what it's worth, ain't nobody calling and asking my opinion in the matter either.


.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blondiega1 said:


> For what it's worth, ain't nobody calling and asking my opinion in the matter either.
> 
> 
> .



Down right insultin ain't it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Down right insultin ain't it?



In the weather biz you need a short memory and the ability to have selective hearing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

gobbleinwoods said:


> In the weather biz you need a short memory and the ability to have selective hearing.



What?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GFS is in. Clown map anyone?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bad thing is, the Euro validates that clown map. 
See that dark blue low on the page in the gulf. That's been getting bigger and bigger. If a Gulf low develops to compliment that monster low over the great lakes the gulf could be open for business. 

Could it be? Nahhhhhhhhhhh. Still just clown maps and wishcasting.


----------



## smokey30725

The Facebook forecaster hasn't weighed in on the threat yet. Must not be that serious, lol.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Then there's the Canadian clown map. One word I have to use, even though they are all clown maps is "trending". 

Where is DDD, I believe he's given up all hope.


----------



## smokey30725

So you're saying NW GA has a chance??!!


----------



## smokey30725

I'm going outside to fire off the DDD flare.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> So you're saying NW GA has a chance??!!


Nope, too early to say that. 


smokey30725 said:


> I'm going outside to fire off the DDD flare.....


Too early to do that too........


----------



## malak05

Nah, I know this about Triple D he hates cold chasing moisture setups for winter then most anyone, I'm not a fan but I try to be optimistic at least


----------



## parisinthe20s

I just want my cold weather back, even if there is zero chance of snow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

parisinthe20s said:


> I just want my cold weather back, even if there is zero chance of snow.



I'm intrigued by your screen name. Care to share? You can pm me if you don't wanna put it on here.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Sure I've no problem sharing.My great grandmother was a really talented jazz singer in France, she met my great grandpa in Paris during one of her shows. as a kid I was told a lot of stories about them. I was told she always wished that she could stay forever in Paris in the 20s. It's also the name of a song she composed for my grandpa.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

parisinthe20s said:


> Sure I've no problem sharing.My great grandmother was a really talented jazz singer in France, she met my great grandpa in Paris during one of her shows. as a kid I was told a lot of stories about them. I was told she always wished that she could stay forever in Paris in the 20s. It's also the name of a song she composed for my grandpa.



Very cool. I knew there had to be a great story behind that name. 

Thanks!!


----------



## smokey30725

What time do the next models run? 11?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> What time do the next models run? 11?



Tomorrow for me. 

Watching every single model run this far out is like counting rain drops to see how many it takes to make an inch.


----------



## smokey30725

Anyone ever check on DDD? Do we need to bring smelling salts?


----------



## GA DAWG

When's this blizzard going to come?


----------



## Mountainbuck

Where's the snow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GA DAWG said:


> When's this blizzard going to come?





Mountainbuck said:


> Where's the snow



Next week late, way  up in the NE. The GFS this morning has completely taken any chances from Ga off of their clown map.


----------



## smokey30725

Dang it


----------



## Greene728

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next week late, way  up in the NE. The GFS this morning has completely taken any chances from Ga off of their clown map.





Come on sprang!


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Greene728 said:


> Come on sprang!



I love snow as much as the next guy... but if it don't hurry up and drop a foot, then I'm ready to be fishing for bedded bass...


----------



## Matthew6

smokey30725 said:


> Dang it



move to alaska


----------



## smokey30725

Matthew6 said:


> move to alaska



Nah, just wanting a regular winter. I'm wild like that.


----------



## jbird1

6 weeks left of Winter...plenty o time left


----------



## ChrisLakeCountry

Lets see if DDD sees his shadow tomorrow


----------



## StriperrHunterr

jbird1 said:


> 6 weeks left of Winter...plenty o time left



Nope it's done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dang, the way the cold is being shifted to the east with the latest run we might not even get a cold rain, just rain and hardly any cold. 

Time to go fishin.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to go fishin.



It's always time to go fishing.


----------



## smokey30725

Miggy, is this pattern setting us up for another scorcher of a summer?


----------



## Greene728

smokey30725 said:


> Miggy, is this pattern setting us up for another scorcher of a summer?



It's Georgia doood!
My money says....yep!


----------



## DDD

Should be a La Nina summer which is usually cooler than average.

Winter is probably toast.  A cold shot will roll in here in about a week from tomorrow with lows in the mid 20's but nothing of the frozen precip variety to go with it.


----------



## blood on the ground

counting the days until fall already


----------



## smokey30725

blood on the ground said:


> counting the days until fall already



You and me both.


----------



## ChrisLakeCountry

DDD said:


> Should be a La Nina summer which is usually cooler than average.
> 
> Winter is probably toast.  A cold shot will roll in here in about a week from tomorrow with lows in the mid 20's but nothing of the frozen precip variety to go with it.



Well dang... Happy Ground Hogs Day to everyone! Looks like the prognosticator has spoken. Lets fire of the grill and grab our fishing poles.


----------



## smokey30725

Miggy, with it looking like spring right around the corner, what are the indications regarding our potential for severe weather outbreaks? While snow tends to avoid my area like the plague, severe weather and tornados seem to gravitate towards it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Puxotony Phil (sp?) saw his shadow in 1993 so according to legend, spring was on it's way. March of that year we got covered slap up with snow. 

I have no faith in a rodents ability to do long range forecasts.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Puxotony Phil (sp?) saw his shadow in 1993 so according to legend, spring was on it's way. March of that year we got covered slap up with snow.
> 
> I have no faith in a rodents ability to do long range forecasts.



After last winter I don't trust the computers, the experts, or anything outside of maybe a week.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

DDD said:


> Should be a La Nina summer which is usually cooler than average.
> 
> Winter is probably toast.  A cold shot will roll in here in about a week from tomorrow with lows in the mid 20's but nothing of the frozen precip variety to go with it.



Like last year where summer didn't setup until July?


----------



## snookdoctor

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Puxotony Phil (sp?) saw his shadow in 1993 so according to legend, spring was on it's way. March of that year we got covered slap up with snow.
> 
> I have no faith in a rodents ability to do long range forecasts.



Didn't they fire that rat and recruit a new one after that year? Life in the shadows must be tough for the fur covered fellows.


----------



## RinggoldGa

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Like last year where summer didn't setup until July?



No, last year where EVERYONE said we'd have a well above average winter snowfall over most of the Southeast.  A greater concensus had rarely if ever been seen amongst the weather intelligentsia.  *******i, Mahue, Spann,  DDD, Miggy . . . all the giants in the field were on board.  

Then we got nada. 

I hold a grudge.  This winter hasn't helped either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> After last winter I don't trust the computers, the experts, or anything outside of maybe a week.


And even a week out is suspect at this point. 


RinggoldGa said:


> No, last year where EVERYONE said we'd have a well above average winter snowfall over most of the Southeast.  A greater concensus had rarely if ever been seen amongst the weather intelligentsia.  *******i, Mahue, Spann,  DDD, Miggy . . . all the giants in the field were on board.
> 
> Then we got nada.
> 
> I hold a grudge.  This winter hasn't helped either.


You sure I'm in that group of claiming such?


----------



## malak05

I hate Models not the picture taking kind the weather kind


----------



## smokey30725

Models giveth, and they taketh away.


----------



## smokey30725

I can still hold out for another March surprise!


----------

